# Gloworm XS are you getting one?



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

I picked up a Gloworm X2 v2 Several weeks ago just in time for my last 24hr race and I was really impressed. I used it on the helmet and ran it on ether low or med for the single tracks and off for the climbs. I was able to get about 9hrs of life out of the one 4cell battery and never thought I needed more light. 

On the bars I was borrowing a magicshine mj-856 which is probably got the best flood angle of any light ever but lacks a bit of throw. The mj-856 is a great bar light but there two things I think the XS would do better. 

1. Remote switch: I don't understand why more manufacturers aren't adding this feature? Also hope the cable is long enough to reach my thumb. 

2. Energy efficiency: with new advancement in emitter tech you get more light with less energy use so I can run a new light for twice as long with the same level of light as the old light using the same sized batteries. 

Im already running dual spot lens in the X2 helmet light so I'm planning on running 3 floods in the XS. 

Ive got a 12hr next weekend that runs into the night about 3-4 hrs so Im hoping Action LEDs get some in next week so I can test them out in what probably the last night race of the year.


----------



## jbn_designs (Jul 6, 2013)

The XS has a considerable cost increase from the X2 so until I see some comparison pictures and reviews I'm gonna wait. I thought I had read it was available starting this week but I haven't seen it for sale yet.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I think their having parts problems, but we need the light now !!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> I think their having parts problems, but we need the light now !!


Not sure how that news got out! However you are correct. The heart of the XS is driven by a component (buck boost regulator) which enables to achieve high levels of efficiency....we're talking 96% average (another reason why the cost is relatively high). Additionally it means the XS will operate using any Gloworm battery. However, we have now managed to get hold of this component in regular supply and will be shipping to our distributors early in the week.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just figured that's what the problem was, I know you guy's only use really good parts. When newer products are late coming out, that is usually the problem. That's one reason's I like your company, you tell it like it is. No bullshit !!
Do you know the weight of the lighthead ?


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ship me one direct and ill test it this weekend


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like a sweet light.


----------



## gulljammer (Oct 15, 2010)

Anybody know who the online distributor is? I'm looking for an XS system compatible with 120/60htz power (USA).


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Actionledlights.com


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

What lens combo does the XS come installed with? 

2 flood 1 spot? 

How far away can I mount the remote button from the light head when used on the handlebars?

For us single speeder and free riders running wide bars its important to get that remote button all the way over to the thumbs.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> I just figured that's what the problem was, I know you guy's only use really good parts. When newer products are late coming out, that is usually the problem. That's one reason's I like your company, you tell it like it is. No bullshit !!
> Do you know the weight of the lighthead ?


Sorry about the slow reply, busy busy trying to get these things out! Anyway the light head comes in at 99g with the helmet mount it will be 110g, with teh QR bar mount it will be 107g. Not bad for a geniune 2200 lumens.......

Also the full system on the bar with high capacity 4 cell battery is 334g 

Remote is 180mm from the light head and it comes standard with 2 spots and a flood in the middle.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

What is the amp draw on high?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Regarding the current draw.......this is one specification that we would rather not divulge. Although its not diffucult to calculate based on lumen out put etc - this will not be included in specifications.

Sorry.....

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah you guys should really consider increasing that remote from lamp head length to around 250mm on the XS. 250 would be a tad long for a helmet but people could always just wrap a single time around the base for that and most riders will be using this on the bars anyways I believe. 180mm is just to short for riders using 700mm and wider bars to reach without moving our hands from the grip. If we have to take our hands off the grip then the remote kinda loses its purpose. 

Remember wrapping a wire around the handle bars because it's a few cm to long is a much smaller inconvenience then having to cut apart you brand new light and splice in a longer wire just so you can use the button. 

Thanks for keeping our suggestions in mind when making your products more awesome.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

We seriously need to get some beam shots, lens configurations, options, and batt life stats on these puppies. :rant:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Pig,

We have left the beam shots up to MTBR this year as it is entirely unbiased.

Lens configuration as given above is 2 spots and one flood, however extra optics are available and will be included in the set.

It has a 2hr max life on high using our new 6800mAh high capacity 4 cell battery.

It comes with the same programming options as the new X1 and X2 - 2 predefined programmes that are customisable. One programme has two light settings the other three. Each light level is adjustable as is the special mode.

Hope this helps?

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Bruce,

That 110g head weight is not bad, I think it will be perfect for helmet mounting, with the battery in my packpack. Can't wait to compare it to my Serfas True 1500 light. Great light but abit too heavy for head.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Eta?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I here the end of next week !!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

After some initial disruptions we have finally have the Xs units ready to go. They should be available next week.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Man how did I miss this?!?! I've got every other version so about time I get ready to add this one. Is there a pre-sale on these like the previous ones or did I miss out on that?

Looking forward to a new big little light.

Ed


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Man how did I miss this?!?! I've got every other version so about time I get ready to add this one. Is there a pre-sale on these like the previous ones or did I miss out on that?
> 
> Looking forward to a new big little light.
> 
> Ed


Lol. This looks like a must have light.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Was just thinking tonight after my ride I needed a bit more light than my X2's so I started looking. At least I found this when they are about to come out


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RojoRacing53 said:


> Yeah you guys should really consider increasing that remote from lamp head length to around 250mm on the XS. 250 would be a tad long for a helmet but people could always just wrap a single time around the base for that and most riders will be using this on the bars anyways I believe. *180mm is just to short for riders using 700mm and wider bars to reach without moving our hands from the grip. If we have to take our hands off the grip then the remote kinda loses its purpose. *
> 
> Remember wrapping a wire around the handle bars because it's a few cm to long is a much smaller inconvenience then having to cut apart you brand new light and splice in a longer wire just so you can use the button.
> 
> Thanks for keeping our suggestions in mind when making your products more awesome.


I think this is the one point where there needs to be an immediate change. Remote wire needs at least another 50mm but another 75mm might be better. I've been told a change is coming but this can be a deal breaker if you use wider bars.

Jim from from ActionLED was willing to make custom changes to my X2 (v3) remote wire to accommodate my need. Not sure if he would do that for others but it might be worth looking into before buying. In the end I was able to stretch my wire just long enough to make it work but I would of rather had it a little closer to my thumb. I'm just glad I got mine to work without having to ship the lamp back.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

220$ for lighthead.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, 220.00 for lighthead is what I was told by Jim at ActionLed, I can't wait for some reviews and beam shots !!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Usually Action's description of the lighthead only option is "everything but the battery and charger" so I'm wondering if this includes the quick-release mount since my understanding is that it is part of the 2200 package.
Mole


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

If you consider buying any GW light with batterypack. Think twice.
My pack went like this after 30 times use.Red led did not go off at all.I contacted a month ago european distributor and they promised cover it with warranty.I still have not received replacement battery pack.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

zeb said:


> If you consider buying any GW light with batterypack. Think twice.
> My pack went like this after 30 times use.Red led did not go off at all.I contacted a month ago european distributor and they promised cover it with warranty.I still have not received replacement battery pack.


Hi Seppo
We replied to your email about this. A replacement was posted to Finland in October but we didn't know until you contacted us this week that you had not received it. Royal Mail are trying to locate the item and another will be sent if that one is not found.
Cheers


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

zeb said:


> If you consider buying any GW light with batterypack. Think twice.
> My pack went like this after 30 times use.Red led did not go off at all.I contacted a month ago european distributor and they promised cover it with warranty.I still have not received replacement battery pack.


Hey All

This issue has been rectified. When this issue was identified we made an immediate change to the battery setup. It is now working seamlessly as it should be.

We appreciate any feedback such as this as it ensures we can provide consumers with answers and solutions a dynamic manner.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

^^^classy response. Way to take the high road. There's enough childish bickering on this site.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just preordered my XS with ActionLedLights using the cyber Monday coupon code for a little extra savings.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey All
> 
> This issue has been rectified. When this issue was identified we made an immediate change to the battery setup. It is now working seamlessly as it should be.
> 
> ...


You know I wasn't going to worry about it and honestly at this point it doesn't seem to be that big a problem since the battery is alway in my back pack but. I ordered my gloworm X2 v2 just over a month ago from actionledlights, like a week before the v3 came out:madman:. I used it a couple times and the battery gauge seem to work ok but honestly I didn't really pay much attention to it the first few rides. Then after charging it one day then unplugging it and setting on the work bench I noticed two days later the little 100% led was still lit green:skep:. Several more rides later and I haven't seen any of the battery gauge LEDs light up at all during use or charging.

The pack seem to charge and run the lights just fine for several hours but now that I'm getting the XS for the handlebars I'm thinking for the cost of these batteries it would be nice to look down at my battery and see if I should swap it or go another lap during my next solo 24hr.

Let me know what you guys think should I be looking to get it fixed or just say hell with it and keep going?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

RojoRacing53 said:


> You know I wasn't going to worry about it and honestly at this point it doesn't seem to be that big a problem since the battery is alway in my back pack but. I ordered my gloworm X2 v2 just over a month ago from actionledlights, like a week before the v3 came out:madman:. I used it a couple times and the battery gauge seem to work ok but honestly I didn't really pay much attention to it the first few rides. Then after charging it one day then unplugging it and setting on the work bench I noticed two days later the little 100% led was still lit green:skep:. Several more rides later and I haven't seen any of the battery gauge LEDs light up at all during use or charging.
> 
> The pack seem to charge and run the lights just fine for several hours but now that I'm getting the XS for the handlebars I'm thinking for the cost of these batteries it would be nice to look down at my battery and see if I should swap it or go another lap during my next solo 24hr.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think should I be looking to get it fixed or just say hell with it and keep going?


RojoRacing53,

Just get ahold of me off line and we'll get a new one coming your way. You can continue using the one you have until it arrives. (Wouldn't want you to miss any rides.)


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*On the way!*

The Gloworm XS's are finally on the way. :thumbsup: They should arrive by next Monday, Friday if were lucky but considering the time of year probably not.
I appreciate Gloworm taking the time to make sure everything is right but the wait has been tough.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

My wife ordered me a lighthead kit for Christmas, no "bat. or charger" for sale price this month 198.00.
Not bad, and it comes with the really nice 40.00 dollar bar mount with the kit. I will use 40.00 dollar SolorStorm x3 about 1500 lumens on the helmet, should be a nice combo. Gemini 4 cell 5200mah battery for the x3 and Xeecon 6 cell 7800mah for the XS on bars. Total of 350.00 for setup. I will post when I get with some picts.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> My wife ordered me a lighthead kit for Christmas, no "bat. or charger" for sale price this month 198.00.
> Not bad, and it comes with the really nice 40.00 dollar bar mount with the kit. I will use 40.00 dollar SolorStorm x3 about 1500 lumens on the helmet, should be a nice combo. Gemini 4 cell 5200mah battery for the x3 and Xeecon 6 cell 7800mah for the XS on bars. Total of 350.00 for setup. I will post when I get with some picts.


Nice setup for the money. I ride with a Gloworm X2 on my bars and tried a SolorStorm X2 on my helmet. The SSX2 was nice on the helmet as far as size and lightweight, but I found it just didn't offer much of a spot beam for throw. For turning and stuff it was definitely better than not having helmet light. I now use the Gloworm X1 on my helmet and it works great with the Gloworm X2 on the bar. It is small, lightweight and throws really well. Nice thing with the Gloworms is that you can buy just the lightheads and they work the most common connector type style batteries.

That Gloworm XS lighthead should be a killer light. What a nice Christmas gift - you must have a wonderful wife! I really like the Gloworm products and dealing with Action LED lights and Gloworm is nothing but top notch.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Any comments on the solidity of the stock XS mount? Looks like the XS lighthead cantilevers quite far.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

pigmode said:


> Any comments on the solidity of the stock XS mount? Looks like the XS lighthead cantilevers quite far.


The Gloworm QR mount is CNC'd from billet so tougher than it's petite looks might suggest plus the XS light head is only 110g so there is very little weight to deal with.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

The light weight of the XS head is one of the reason's I decided to get it, if I want to put on helmet I can. My Serfas True 1500 is I feel too heavy for the helmet, the color and quality of light beam with Serfas is the best I have so far. Very well designed and never over- heats. I have also Gemini Xera and Duo, SolorStrom x2 and x3. The Duo has some problems heat and Dims on long rides.
This will be my first Gloworm product, I think the XS will be a great light. You get what you pay for. We'll see !!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*The XS has arrived!!!*

Our shipment of Gloworm XS's has just arrived and I quickly got one onto the beam test stand. This light blows away anything else we sell. I had to switch scales on the light meter to get a reading.









(Just noticed the SSS and SFS labels are reversed) 
If your comparing this graph to others be sure and note that we had to increase the Y-axis to 2400 lux to fit it in.
The only down side is that, as discussed previously, the flood lenses need work. The only real effect they have is to waste part of the light. So the SSS configuration is the best IMO. The light comes with SFS installed but has an extra spot and flood optic in the kit.

I tried to get rid of this second graph but there's something I don't know.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Jim, less testing more shipping 

Thanks for the graph I really life the way you graphs lay it out and they have been super helpful in understanding a lot of what the lights you sell have to offer. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Damn light is looking good. Might have to pull the trigger.:madman: The warden is not going to be happy:madmax:


----------



## rescay (Dec 21, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger on the Gloworm XS and the newest X1 for my helmet. So far I am loving my X2 v3.1 and cannot wait to check out the new XS!

I am very pleased with Jim's customer service at Action-LED! I am a new customer but have already called him several times with questions and he always takes the time to answer. Jim has also been great with giving advice, quickly resolving problems, and getting parts or replacements out quickly. I know I can be a picky pain in the ass but because Jim seems to be able to deal with it, he'll continue to get my money but I think I'll give the poor guy a break and start emailing him. LOL

Thanks again Jim!
Bobby


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

My XS just arrived and everything looks to be in order. First off the alum quick release bar mount is way beyond what I would have expect in it being super solid and very trim and clean looking. If you've been reluctant to spent the money on the gloworm quick release bar mount because it looks very narrow and you suspect the light head will bounce around a lot. Well your going to be very surprise and how strong this thing can clamp on. The user interface is rock solid with a quick single press for trail mode and a double tap for commuter mode.

I just flipped it one really quick to make sure the light works as intended, the fuel gauge on the new larger capacity 6800mA battery is working. I'll see about testing it tomorrow night in conjunction with the X2 V3 on the helmet.

Again thanks goes out to Jim at Action LED Lights - Brilliant lighting for all your biking & outdoor sporting activities. for his excellent service and support.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Love to see some pics!


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gharddog03 said:


> Love to see some pics!


All I've got is an I-phone for a camera so do you want some mounted on the bike shots or beam shots?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Any pics would be appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I would love some mounted shots, please. I haven't seen the new mount in anything other than a computer rendering.


----------



## rescay (Dec 21, 2013)

I will have pictures up tomorrow. I hope others post some pictures of theirs as well.


----------



## neb001 (Mar 22, 2007)

The angle is deceptive, there's more clearance than it looks in the picture 















I got mine in a few days ago, everything looks well built and designed. The only concern I have is of the velcro patch that the button is supposed to attach to. On my handlebar the actual contact point isn't that large, so it doesn't feel like the button is solidly attached, but time will tell if it's actually an issue.

That being said, I really like everything about the Gloworm XS and can't wait to give it a try on my next night ride.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just opened up my XS, one word to express "impressive". The remote switch is just a bit short. This light is well made and has a very high quality feel to it. The beam is wide with great throw !! Very nice first impression. Winner all the way. Can't wait to go out !!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

neb001 said:


> The angle is deceptive, there's more clearance than it looks in the picture
> View attachment 857330
> 
> View attachment 857331
> ...


Was wondering,,,,, is there enough clearance to have the lamp head down in front of the stem and handle bars,,, as apposed to where you have it located in your photo? The reason I ask is it would survive an endo much better lower down? Cheers!!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Killer pics. Thanks guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gloworm Battery with Magic Shine straps







From left to right New 6800 XS battery, New 5800 X2 replacement battery, Original X2 battery with longer cord length. 




























The absolute farthest I can reach my thumb without having to take my hand off the bars. These are currently 685mm bars but I'm running 750mm on my AM bike.







The remote button is as far out as I can get with the cable already at it's length limit. The new batteries with shorter cable are making an already annoying issue and making it unmanageable. There must be a cable shortage over at gloworm or something:madman:














Found a small crack in the button body which probably isn't going to do me any favors in the water proof department. I'll see if Jim can get me a new button then maybe I can lengthen the cable while I'm in there fixing it.








I have the light mounted underneath for 3 reasons.
1. the lower and farther away the light source is from your head the better shadows it will cast giving you more trail definition.
2. It allows me to flip my bike upside down for quick trail maintenance.
3. It the best position to make the already to short cables work, kind of.

I could mount the battery on top of the top tube but then my knees catch the battery straps and shift the battery sometime when I'm trying desperately to get the single speed up a climb. I could go under the down tube but then the battery will get beat to **** with mud and rocks. Gloworm please stop shortening your cables, trust us we really do not mind having to make one or two wraps around the handlebar to take up slack. A wrap or two around the handle bars is a much welcome problem compared to not having enough to accommodate even a compact setup such as mine.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

O yea RojoRacing!! Killer :thumbsup:


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

let me know if there's anything else you guys want. I'm considering a few shots with the parts on my table top scale as well as a video of me testing on my local single tracks.

the product is so close to being absolutely perfect in every way minus the cables it's killing me.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Rojo

The cable lengths have now been addressed and although it won't affect you immediately, customers from end of January will see a significant difference. We are even changing the cable outer material to ensure flexibility.

Regarding waterproofing of the switch, the crack won't affect it, however you should claim a warranty on the unit and Jim will replace.

Good luck with the XS! It's our favourite so far!

Bruce
Gloworm NZ



RojoRacing53 said:


> View attachment 857341
> 
> View attachment 857342
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Those improvements are good news.
Trustworthy warranty service eventhough shipping company lost my parcel somewhere.
Keep up with great work.
Thnx.


----------



## neb001 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll have to give the lower mounting a try on my bike, though I think my cables might get in the way. I definitely agree with the comment on the length of the cables. While it's good to hear the ones made later will have that fixed that doesn't exactly help with current owners


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Because the XS has three leds my cable doesn't really cast a shadow. Even if you get a shadow it'll probably be in the first 10' on the trail in front of you which wouldn't really be a problem.


----------



## neb001 (Mar 22, 2007)

RojoRacing53 said:


> Because the XS has three leds my cable doesn't really cast a shadow. Even if you get a shadow it'll probably be fast in the first 10' on the trail in front of you which wouldn't really be a problem.


I did a quick test and you're right, that's pretty much how it worked out. Thanks for the idea and reasoning behind it!


----------



## AuthenticAMD (Dec 6, 2013)

I am a little disappointed with the length if the remote as previously mentioned it could have been longer. I'm not sure it my unit can be retrofitted later or not in January. 


Also, does anyone's charger led to red when charging? Mine doesn't and I'm thinking I have a bad charger. I will have to contact Action Led Lights tomorrow to confirm. This might ruin my night ride tomorrow


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

With the charger plugged in and to battery connected it should be green, then connect a "used" battery and it should go solid red, once charged it'll go solid green again. You could always check the voltage with a meter. What does the battery fuel gauge say the batteries current charge is at?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

It does sound as though you have a faulty charger. Action will replace this without question.

Regarding the remote length, there will be no retrofit option unfortunately.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ



AuthenticAMD said:


> I am a little disappointed with the length if the remote as previously mentioned it could have been longer. I'm not sure it my unit can be retrofitted later or not in January.
> 
> Also, does anyone's charger led to red when charging? Mine doesn't and I'm thinking I have a bad charger. I will have to contact Action Led Lights tomorrow to confirm. This might ruin my night ride tomorrow


----------



## AuthenticAMD (Dec 6, 2013)

RojoRacing53 said:


> With he charger plugged in and to battery connected it should be green, then connect a "used" battery and it should go solid red, once charged it'll go solid green again. You could always check the voltage with a meter. What does the battery fuel gauge say the batteries current charge is at?


Fair point. It's currently showing 80% on the gauge, and just wanted to top it off before my ride today. It's possible the gauge is off and is closer to 100%. I'll just keep monitoring it on the ride, if I end up going.


----------



## rescay (Dec 21, 2013)

Pics of the Gloworm XS on my cyclocross bike


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Sweet setup...sweet bike.


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

*Fiddly remote*

I suppose the remote is designed mainly for use with a helmet. I have an X2 V2 and was going to upgrade to XS but the remote design puts me off. My X2 is a super light head and beam but I ended up using a base of a magicshine lamp and a rubber band to try and keep the remote in place on the bars. I have noticed a couple of lights coming through with wireless remote and one with a plug in remote.
Xeccon Sogn 900 wireless control - YouTube
SMALL SUN T013 3 x CREE XM-L T6 900lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Headlamp - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,

The remote was actually designed to use on bar to ensure your hands can stay put on the grip, or with minimal movement.

The actual design could be refined for use on the bar and we are working on a solution to make this an even more rock solid feature.

Additionally the length of the cable is to be increased for more adaptability.

A couple of ideas we are testing at present is securing the switch using an oring arrangement and a slightly curved base to the switch unit.

As usual, any ideas are welcome!

cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ



lesoudeur said:


> I suppose the remote is designed mainly for use with a helmet. I have an X2 V2 and was going to upgrade to XS but the remote design puts me off. My X2 is a super light head and beam but I ended up using a base of a magicshine lamp and a rubber band to try and keep the remote in place on the bars. I have noticed a couple of lights coming through with wireless remote and one with a plug in remote.
> Xeccon Sogn 900 wireless control - YouTube
> SMALL SUN T013 3 x CREE XM-L T6 900lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Headlamp - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## neb001 (Mar 22, 2007)

It's good to hear you're working on a fix for the switch. I replaced the stock velcro with some 3m dual lock and it seems to be holding fairly well. While it's still not perfect because the actual engagement point between the pads consists of maybe 1-3 rows of dual-lock, it's certainly more solid than the stock velcro.


----------



## stu06 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bruce,

Since the new Gloworm bar mount is very similar to Lupine's Betty R bar mount, I think you should continue down that path and mimic the mount for Lupine's wireless Peppi. Theirs is a very simple, elegant, and effective design.


----------



## rescay (Dec 21, 2013)

I too wish the remote switch wire were longer so I'd be able to mount it closer to the hoods of my cross bike but at least Gloworm has listened and is working on it. I have no regrets buying the XS. The light delivers a lot of light but what I really love about the XS is the output combined with the spread and throw! This one is a keeper and will be staying on my bars!


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey,
> 
> The remote was actually designed to use on bar to ensure your hands can stay put on the grip, or with minimal movement.
> 
> ...


I understand your going to lengthen the remote button section of wire but will you also be lengthening the section the goes to the battery? With your latest batteries coming with cables that are 2-3" shorter then before we can't turn the wheel to 90degs. Also the section of wire that goes from the light-head to the Y junction can be shorter and the difference added to the two individual wires going to the button and battery.

I have a good idea for holding the button to the bar with an o-ring. It's quite simple but you would need to make the part. I made one for my lupine remote button years ago and it worked great. It you guys need help testing in real world conditions and getting racer feedback just let me know. I'm always riding at night and plan to compete for the overall solo win in several 24hr races this year so I really do use the **** of my all the products I use.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Any night shots???


----------



## rescay (Dec 21, 2013)

I just finished a 40 mile night trail ride using the Gloworm XS on the bars of my cyclocross bike and the newest Gloworm X1 on my helmet. What a dynamic duo! I love my lights! Thanks again Jim at action-led-lights.com


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

rescay said:


> I just finished a 40 mile night trail ride using the Gloworm XS on the bars of my cyclocross bike and the newest Gloworm X1 on my helmet. What a dynamic duo! I love my lights! Thanks again Jim at action-led-lights.com


Excellent to hear the X1 works with the XS.

What power were you running the XS, and type of terrain? Open, closed vegetation?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> It does sound as though you have a faulty charger. Action will replace this without question.
> 
> Regarding the remote length, there will be no retrofit option unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Well, you should consider it! I would be pissed as hell if I spent this much money on a light and the remote doesn't reach far enough. Total BS. You should be happy that you have early adapters who are spending big money without seeing one review. Don't screw them over.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey varider

I love your passion and understand exactly where you are coming from.

To provide a bit of background, the cable length was specified for a 720mm bar (considered the average size at the time - about 18 months ago). It was designed to sit just inside the shifter mount so a little bit of movement was required to press the button. 

Over the past 18 months average bar size has most likely increased in addition to the fact every rider will want to place the switch somewhere different.

We have just specified a new length for the switch that will have it 6cm (over 2 inches) longer than the current version. This means the total length from light to switch will be in excess of 25cm.

To retrofit a new cable to a light not as easy as plug and go, however we are looking at ways all the time of how to increase the versatility of the product which may include an optional remote or even wireless.

Thanks for your concern.

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey varider
> 
> I love your passion and understand exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


Wow. You guys take a lot of abuse over something that's impossible to please everyone. Ask 50 people how long they want the remote wire and you'd get 50 different answers. People get their panties in a bunch over this? No wonder our Congress can't agree on anything. I for one would not like a longer remote wire. I use my light only on the lid and the extra length would be a PITA. Just goes to show.

Cordless remote is the answer. One less thing for people to whine over.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

varider said:


> Well, you should consider it! I would be pissed as hell if I spent this much money on a light and the remote doesn't reach far enough. Total BS. You should be happy that you have early adapters who are spending big money without seeing one review. Don't screw them over.


Couldn't agree more. Gloworm's response below....



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey varider
> 
> I love your passion and understand exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


My take on what I've highlighted above...^^

I think it needs to be conceded at this point that someone dropped the ball on the remote issue. Remote length was an issue back with the original X2's and that was more than a couple years ago. It was well pointed out not only by myself but by others as well. Not to mention that the wider riser bars used on a lot of FS cross-country bikes have been out there for several years. ( I've owned mine for maybe 6-7 years. Been so long I've lost count ).

Now to be fair when the new X2's were released this year I was first to point out that the remote length was even shorter than the previous version of the X2 that I already owned. At that time the new ( triple ) XS had yet to be released. That said someone decided to proceed and release the present version of the XS.* I'm just glad that finally the issue is being recognized and steps being taken to correct it. *

Now as long as replacements are provided for people who want them when the corrected versions are available I will be a happy camper. *Until then I'll try to be patient and wait till the end of January when all this is suppose to take place.* In the mean time the people who are buying the Gloworm lights ( as they currently are ) have been given ample warning as long as they are reading the MTBR Gloworm threads.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Are their any technical reasons for shortening the remote?


----------



## Ivan87 (Oct 30, 2012)

a wireless remote would be joy!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Trd620 said:


> a wireless remote would be joy!


Well...depends.... In theory something that is wireless is preferable. In practice in order to accommodate the transmitter/battery assembly a wireless remote has to be larger. The one used on the Xeccon Sogn 900 looks slightly bigger than a match box. Not only will it have a larger footprint on the bars but there may be issues getting it mounted in a spot where it won't interfere with other equipment ( or vice versa ) yet still be easily accessible. A lot depends on design. Also keep in mind there is going to be another battery to either charge or replace. All things considered, a wireless remote "might" be more trouble then it's worth. In comparison the Gloworm "wired remote" is roughly 20mm x 20mm x 7mm....which is quite small. I like small. Give me another 5-7cm of wire and I'm fine.

Now with all these things in perspective having a usable _wireless _remote for the helmet lamp ( that could be mounted on the bars yet not stick out like a sore thumb ) would be the sweetest thing.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Thanks for the responses here. Without such feedback the X2 would never be where it is today and the XS would probably not exist.

Over the past couple of years, we have put ourselves out there ready to take constructive criticism without opposition. While all feedback is listened to and taken seriously, some suggestions and observations will not be utilised as they are very personal and would not suit a product that is designed for the mass market.

However, most suggestions that we have received are carefully analysed and used (at least in part) in an attempt to improve the product and therefore your customer experience. Originally when the products were first designed, specifics were discussed in focus groups (of users - mtbers, adventurers, roadies) and sound decisions were made based on many facets.

We consider ourselves dynamic in responding to feedback, however we analyse feedback trends to ensure potential changes are being made for the majority of the potential market. Such moves must be carefully calculated from a marketing and manufacturing point of view.

We not only receive feedback from MTBR. We regularly receive other constructive criticism from media reviews, direct emails and face to face discussion - and yes it is hard to please everyone all of the time.

Gloworm products are backed up 100%. All someone needs to do if they are dissatisfied with the product is to contact the place where it was bought and a solution will be provided. If any problem you can also contact us directly ([email protected] or [email protected]) and we will look at taking the appropriate steps through our distributors/retalers. We are fully dedicated to the customer experience and unconditionally improving our products every day.

Cheers

Vag and Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Also bear in mind the fun that would ensue when you take a spill and the wireless remote goes m.i.a. in the brush or the battery dies somewhere along the trail. If it was me, it would probably happen miles from home when I shut the light off. For me, the best answer would be some type of modular connection and a few different cords to choose from at the users discretion. Normal, a couple inches shorter for the helmet, or a couple inches longer for wide bars. Even if it raises the price a few dollars, that would be a worthwhile feature for many imo


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I also wonder what would happen if two riders with the same wireless remote were riding side by side.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

I ran the XS for about 4 hrs of MTBing last Thursday. Its a mix of exposed fire roads and narrow canyon single tracks with a decent amount of trees and a few upper ridge routes. I like my bar light to have a very wide beam so I was running my own diffuser lens so I can't comment on the beam pattern but I will tell you it is noticeably brighter then my X2 v3. I ended up running my old 5800 battery that came with the XS v2 because the cable is a few inches longer so I can turn my wheel to 90degs left and right without the tugging on the cable to hard. I always switch the setting to high for a few of the gnarliest descents then back to low for the climbs. If there's a gradual rolling single track then ill run it on medium. After 4hrs on the trail and 3-1/2hrs of rolling time the XS flashed quick three or four time letting me know the 5800 battery was low but I only had one last 4 min descent left in the ride. 

Not to beat a dead horse but I was having some minor issues with the remote button. Most of this may be just because I'm having to scoot my hand over from where it should to to reach the button. 

The vague button click can be a challenge to fell through full finger gloves when in a hurry, I'm only in a hurry because I just started my rocky descent and I'm frantically trying to increase the light output but every time I try I get kicked in the ass because I'm can't reach the brake. In my panic my accidentally pressed the button twice to fast and entered the programming mode so I just gave up and finished the trail slowly with the light on low. 
I think if we could get a more solid click from the button it would make it easier to use. I know some will say I should just adjust my light level before descending and yes I normally do but sometimes you forget till your already dropping off the first rock and realize you can't see because your light setting is to low. I referencing the button to my old lupine betty where it had a good solid button click and I never had an issue using it mid rock garden. 

The other thing which has also been mentioned before is the crappy mounting of the button via simple Velcro, again probably wouldn't be an issue if I wasn't having to awkwardly reach my thumb over to feel for the button. Because the button is flat and the bar is round when you press a little low or high of center the button will tip causing even more vagueness. I found lightly wrapping a single loop of electrical tape around the button to further stabilize the button to the bar works ok but not perfect. You can't wrap the tape as tight as you'd like for stabilization because if you do then the tape with not allow the button to return after you press it. 

I've never used one before but the "exposure light" remote button looks like a simple and effective option. It has a simple Velcro attachment strap but the base is concave to properly sit on the bars. I'm considering buying this switch and just spicing the wires to get extra length and a more solid mount but for $50 I'll wait a bit longer and see if gloworm has in store with its late January improvements. 

I'm planning to ride from 9pm tomorrow evening till about sunrise on new years day so I'll be bring multiple batteries and trying to stretch the burn time as long as I can. 

The light is a great light it just has a few small quirks in its layout that I wish were better suited for a handlebar light. Meanwhile the XSv3.1 is absolutely awesome on the helmet and with the new proper user interface program I can think of anything I'd want to change on it, so there I'm not totally negative


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> I also wonder what would happen if two riders with the same wireless remote were riding side by side.


HR monitors seems to deal just fine with this as well as any bluetooth devices. Off course it might make the device a little more complicated and/or expensive. A remote should be paired with the associated light. Anybody has experience with Lupine remotes? They seem to have it down pretty well (the remote does not appear to be very big).


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Action LED Lights said:


> I also wonder what would happen if two riders with the same wireless remote were riding side by side.


Normally they all use a slightly different coded signal kinda like the garmin Hr monitors. But if they ever overlapped then it would save me the trouble of having to reach all the way over to my buddies handlebar to randomly turn off his light


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> In practice in order to accommodate the transmitter/battery assembly a wireless remote has to be larger. The one used on the Xeccon Sogn 900 looks slightly bigger than a match box. Also keep in mind there is going to be another battery to either charge or replace. All things considered, a wireless remote "might" be more trouble then it's worth. In comparison the Gloworm "wired remote" is roughly 20mm x 20mm x 7mm.


Standard Redhead matchbox dimensions are 53mm x 36mm x 15mm. Xeccon's two-button remote is 38mm x 28mm x 10mm. Very true about having to replace the coin battery at some point. Those batteries are cheap and should last a couple of seasons. Wireless systems should also have a secondary back-up switch on the light head itself.



Action LED Lights said:


> I also wonder what would happen if two riders with the same wireless remote were riding side by side.


Wireless light heads and remotes are mated. I tried running two wireless Sogns with one remote but no-can-do. Wireless range is at least 6 meters.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RojoRacing53 said:


> ....Not to beat a dead horse but I was having some minor issues with the remote button. Most of this may be just because I'm having to scoot my hand over from where it should to to reach the button.
> 
> ...The vague button click can be a challenge to fell through full finger gloves when in a hurry, I'm only in a hurry because I just started my rocky descent and I'm frantically trying to increase the light output but every time I try I get kicked in the ass because I'm can't reach the brake. mounting of the button via simple Velcro, again probably wouldn't be an issue if I wasn't having to awkwardly reach my thumb over to feel for the button. Because the button is flat and the bar is round when you press a little low or high of center the button will tip causing even more vagueness. I found lightly wrapping a single loop of electrical tape around the button to further stabilize the button to the bar works ok but not perfect. You can't wrap the tape as tight as you'd like for stabilization because if you do then the tape with not allow the button to return after you press it.


I can relate. Never had a problem with the older X2 but as you mentioned sometimes changing modes in tough terrain can be a challenge. Same thing happens when changing gears though. Do it at the wrong time and it doesn't work so great. As long as the remote is close enough to your thumb it usually isn't a problem. Never had any issues myself with mode changes while wearing full finger gloves. All this depends on your remote mounting solution though. With the shorter remote wires your options are limited.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...a usable _wireless _remote for the helmet lamp ( that could be mounted on the bars yet not stick out like a sore thumb ) would be the sweetest thing.


^^ THIS is a cool idea ^^

If there were an additional option to attach the wireless remote to the wired switch of a wired gloworm product that would be cool. Both switches in the near same place. Effectively tethered so the wireless one wouldn't be lost in a crash/tumble = sweet.

Let me know if you need a crash tester


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Interesting idea for remote switch*

Just had a little brain storm just before hitting the sack. Thought I'd pass it on in case I forget it tomorrow. 

For those of us with a roll of the sticky reflective 3M tape; Cut some small pieces and apply it to the outer edges of the Gloworm remote switch. I haven't try it yet but I figure it might help me spot the remote when bouncing over rough terrain. Of course it won't help unless you're using a helmet light though. :thumbsup:


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Why would you even think of adjusting your light over rough terrain ?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Why would you even think of adjusting your light over rough terrain ?


For the same reason you might want to change gears while going too slow...sometimes it just happens

...typical scenario; You've just come down a hill will all lights on full. Suddenly you find yourself climbing over a really tough slow uphill loaded with roots, rocks and ruts. Your poking along again and all of your lights are over-heating and wasting output. Usually really easy to change the bar lamp ( with remote ) but the helmet lamp, that's sometimes tricky.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea I guess with all my prior lights not having remote, it will now change with the XS. I broke my hand 2 days before I got the light so I have not use it yet !!


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just had a little brain storm just before hitting the sack. Thought I'd pass it on in case I forget it tomorrow.
> 
> For those of us with a roll of the sticky reflective 3M tape; Cut some small pieces and apply it to the outer edges of the Gloworm remote switch. I haven't try it yet but I figure it might help me spot the remote when bouncing over rough terrain. Of course it won't help unless you're using a helmet light though. :thumbsup:


It's too bad they don't use a lighted external switch like Lupines do. On another note, I get confused when people are calling the Gloworm switches remote when I call it external because remote sounds like it would be something wireless.  Oh well, Happy New Year!:band:


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

After having a look through feedback of other remote (extension) switches for other lights it seems that the silicon O-ring is the preferred fitting arrangement. Riders also state that they require a button that gives tactile feedback when pressed and can be used with winter gloves. There are other complaints of too short wiring so not unique to Gloworm. If a plug-in remote switch was used, there would have to be by default a switch on the light body which may not be desirable. Some switches have two buttons...one for power on/off and the other for modes. The popular magic shine type of remote has LED colour indicators that give a rough idea of the charged stated of the battery which is a lot more visible when riding than being on the battery (which is mostly tucked out of sight...and mine just seems to stay green!!). A wireless remote is a further step that requires an additional battery and if lost in a fall etc means that the light will not have a control function...unless there is a switch on the lamp body...hmm.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just finished riding all night through New Years 9hrs moving time 75 miles and 2.4 vertical miles of ascent. I ran the XS on the bars with a more secure dual lock Velcro mount and a custom single lens diffuser over the center led. I was trying to conserve battery life because of the length of the ride so I used 10%(special mode)for fire road climbs 30% for flat single tracks and technical climbs, 60% for the good stuff. I only used 100% at the very end on my hardest descent but really 60% would have been just fine for my fast but relaxed pace. I was able to run all 9hrs on one 5800 gloworm battery but unfortunately it was the battery with the bad fuel gauge then I'm returning so I have no idea how much it has left. The performance of the XS as far as tossing light down the trail is everything I could have hoped for and more. I ran my recently received X2v3.1 on the helmet with dual spot lenses and it was fantastic. I let my riding partner use my X2v2 on his bars with one of my diffuser lenses over only one of the LEDs and he's totally sold on the light. He want to get a gloworm of his own as soon as I gets the needed funds, I'll probably let him borrow mine till he gets his own.

Maybe gloworm should hire me as a demo rep and let me take unsuspecting riders on epic all night adventures using gloworm lights to promote the product 

Here's what our little ride last night and this morning looked like https://www.strava.com/activities/103184610


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Wow, that's a serious ride, Rojo. You can turn a pedal with the best of 'em. Interesting how there are so many .1 mile segments on that ride.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

derekbob said:


> Wow, that's a serious ride, Rojo. You can turn a pedal with the best of 'em. Interesting how there are so many .1 mile segments on that ride.


Its a very competitive area for both roadies and MTBers so everyone makes these little 0.1 mile segments in hopes that if they push right there they can get a KOM.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hardcore ride.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Went out for my first ride with the XS mounted on downside of bars, no helmet light this time. The light is much brighter and wider spread than SolorStorm x3. I had the flood lens in center that's the way it come's shipped. This makes a great bar light, the whole trail is lit-up. My switch is also cracked in the same place as posted, still works but I like the feel of the SolorStorm switch way better more pronounced click and higher raised button. The XS with gloves on is kind of numb feeling. Switch should be held on with rubber-band instead of velcro way easier to adjust !! I also feel another switch should be on light itself. Serfas does this with their new true 1000 light, the remote plugs in to the back of head. Much better design, also has a port on battery for charging phone. Nice !!
But I do love this light and it's a keeper !!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

2nd ride last night 2.5 hours, XS on bar SolorStrom x3 on helmet. Great combo 3850 total lumens. Used my 6 cell Xeccon battery for XS and Gemini 4 cell for SS X3. Had all the light I will ever need !!

After the ride the XS would not turn off, it would go into the very dim mode as it should. I keep holding the button down but would not turn off, had to unplug it. Anyone else have this problem ? Maybe some moisture got in the crack in switch I don't know !! Got home then it worked fine.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Gloworm Remote tip*



dgw7000 said:


> ...After the ride the XS would not turn off, it would go into the very dim mode as it should. I keep holding the button down but would not turn off, had to unplug it. Anyone else have this problem ? Maybe some moisture got in the crack in switch I don't know !! Got home then it worked fine.


Interesting story. When I first started using the X2's I was worried I might experience some problems if I got caught in a rain shower. Since my job is related to the medical field I have unlimited access to latex ( surgical type ) gloves. I had the idea that perhaps I could wrap the remote button in latex and that would repel water and dirt.

Basically what I did was cut the end off the glove ( where the hand goes in ) I make it about 1" to 1.5" wide. Then I cut it in half. ( roughly about 6" long ) At this point I size it up by wrapping it around the button and around the bars. Once done I cut off any excess and then tie the ends together. Then I carefully put in around the bars. The latex will curl up like a rubber band, not to worry. When you have it in place you then carefully unfold the latex in the spot where the button is then wrap it over the remote button. The latex will cover the button right nicely and will fit like a ...well, glove...:smilewinkgrin: The down side is latex is fragile. At some point it will wear out and tear. If you get three rides out of one you've done well.

( * The latex will not interfere with the operation of the button. Another added plus is that the latex also helps keep the remote in place )

*About the lamp not turning off*: Not sure what that's about. Could've been just a glitch in the circuit. Moisture in the switch?...ehhh...maybe :skep: Unless it happens again I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've used my XS on half a dozen rides and easily over twenty hrs it's worked perfectly every time with no not turning off issue.


----------



## Leo555 (Jan 12, 2014)

Action LED Lights said:


> Our shipment of Gloworm XS's has just arrived and I quickly got one onto the beam test stand. This light blows away anything else we sell. I had to switch scales on the light meter to get a reading.
> 
> View attachment 856306
> 
> ...


Based on the graph (see atachment from Action LED Lghts) I would say the XS light have a very focused spot with all lens configurations.

Does anyone have some beam photos with the different lens combinations (FFF, FSF, SSS, SFS). These photos will be very useful.

Best regards,
Leo


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Leo,
I would say the XS is a moderately focused spot. It has a smooth transition out to the sides. 
The flood lens just wastes a part of the light and reduces total output so photos of the different combinations won't look much different, only slightly dimmer.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> Leo,
> I would say the XS is a moderately focused spot. It has a smooth transition out to the sides.
> The flood lens just wastes a part of the light and reduces total output so photos of the different combinations won't look much different, only slightly dimmer.


...and I'll add more to what Action said; No matter what optic you choose to run your lamp ( on the bars ) you should never lose too much throw. The Gloworm lamps/optics do this very well. While it's nice to have lots of flood coming off the bars, if you lose too much distance throw in the process you also lose useability of the lower modes. Balance of spill / throw is key when choosing your optic or reflector bar set-up. If your going to err, better to err to the side of more throw but that's just my opinion.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Does anyone have beam shots of a comparison of the XS with standard optics vs. with 3 spot optics? I love my X2 v2 and as much as I prefer a flood pattern, I definitely would like a bit more throw for when I ride on the road.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Any night shots?????


----------



## Dumfries Dik (Jan 27, 2014)

I am thinking of getting this light, does anyone know if it would fit 7/8th (22mm) bars?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Dumfries Dik said:


> I am thinking of getting this light, does anyone know if it would fit 7/8th (22mm) bars?


You would need some extra shim to fit that bar. You would also wrap the area where the light mounts with some handlebar tape or friction tape to bring the diameter up.
I'd be glad to include an extra rubber shim with your order.


----------



## Dumfries Dik (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Jim, thats a very kind offer. However, I am in Scotland and to tell the truth, I have just bought a cheap set of lights off Ebay to see how I get on with them just now.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Dumfries Dik said:


> Hi Jim, thats a very kind offer. However, I am in Scotland and to tell the truth, I have just bought a cheap set of lights off Ebay to see how I get on with them just now.
> 
> Thanks for the info though.


That's a big change in direction from an XS to cheap ebay knock-offs. Good luck with that.
We ship world wide.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

LMAO....:lol:

...big time change of direction indeed! :ihih: Last night I took a ride in the cold and snow. Basically I was testing a Nitefire Hero2 ( 3-up XM-L U2 ) on the bars and the Solarstorm X2 (same) on the helmet. Makes a good combo but when I turn the H2 off and the Gloworm X2 (v3) on ( also on the bars ) there is a world of difference. The Gloworm's just have superior output and superior beam pattern.

Jim, while I have your attention; Are the upgraded versions of the X2 available yet with the longer remote wire?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> LMAO....:lol:
> Jim, while I have your attention; Are the upgraded versions of the X2 available yet with the longer remote wire?


Nothing yet and no projected date at this time. I expect it will be a few months as all the channel goes through existing inventory.


----------



## Davste (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have purchased two Gloworm XS (one for a relative and one for me) and X1 and have just had a little time to try them out. I have charged both of them *fully* and have left them for a test run under a fan.










I turned on both of them at exactly the same time. However, just 35 minutes into the test, the battery indicator for one of them turned red.










Both Gloworms lasted around 2 hours on brightest. After that, the one with the seemingly faulty battery indicator switched to a lower power mode for 45 minutes and then turned off. The one that was working normally lasted for 2 hours 20 minutes+ on brightest and then about another 45 minutes after that after which it turned off.

Any ideas on what I can do about the battery indicator? Thanks


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

I would discharge/recharge 3-4x then replace if it's still not performing to specs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Davste said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have purchased two Gloworm XS (one for a relative and one for me) and X1 and have just had a little time to try them out. I have charged both of them *fully* and have left them for a test run under a fan.
> 
> ...


Hey,

In any situation that you are not sure about anything I'd recommend you get in touch with the shop or in country distributor to see if they can help.

In this situation, I would do as Gharddog posted and recharge to see if there is any variation to what you are seeing.

To get 2 hours on high is what should be expected in ideal circumstances. Battery discharge is varied depending on environmental factors.

Additionally the batteries indication is derived directly from the battery itself and has nothing to do with the light. The indication will vary slightly depending on the draw from the light however the voltage read is taken directly from the cells.

The light itself will drop down in brightness when the battery reaches a certain voltage, however this is also prone to variation based on resistance in the circuit.

The fuel gauge is a good indication but it will not give you % to decimal.

If you are not happy with the situation we will quite happily replace the battery, you'll just need to go through the shop/site you brought it from.

Any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gharddog03 said:


> I would discharge/recharge 3-4x then replace if it's still not performing to specs.:thumbsup:


Adding to this I would recommend using just one charger at a time to charge both batteries just to see if there is a difference when using different chargers. Quite possibly one of the chargers is not working right. If you still have the problem regardless of which charger is used I would try switching the batteries between the lamps to see if there is a difference when using different lamps. _My bet is the problem is with one of the chargers and not the battery_. Just make sure you mark the stuff and record the results so you don't get things mixed up.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Still no night shots?!?


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

manbeer said:


> Still no night shots?!?


Sorry I've been a lazy bastard and besides my Iphone takes crappy low light night shots and well once I get rolling I just forget to stop and take a picture.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

RojoRacing53 said:


> Sorry I've been a lazy bastard.


Lol.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Night shot??????:nono:


----------



## choeman (Nov 5, 2012)

just a quick shot from tonight from crappy gnex cellphone. Stock setup on helmet mount. Pitch black area. I'm happy with my choice


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Awesome ! Thanks Choeman.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi Rojo
> 
> The cable lengths have now been addressed and although it won't affect you immediately, customers from end of January will see a significant difference. We are even changing the cable outer material to ensure flexibility.
> 
> ...


Do the lights come with these changes?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Trigger pulled xs enroute! Couldn't resist.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Waiting for your impressions!


----------



## chumanji9 (Mar 7, 2013)

What type of connector does the Light Head uses. Is it compatible with other battery packs?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

chumanji9 said:


> What type of connector does the Light Head uses. Is it compatible with other battery packs?


Yes,

Magicshine
Gemini
Gloworm
Hunk Lee. 
I'm sure a few more.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

:thumbsup:


pigmode said:


> Waiting for your impressions!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

chumanji9 said:


> What type of connector does the Light Head uses. Is it compatible with other battery packs?


It uses the same connector as a Gemini, Magicshine, or many others. There is one down side to using other battery packs. Gloworm put the battery charge level indicator on the battery, not the light. If you use other packs you won't have anything thing telling you the charge state of the battery. However, the light itself will give you some warning when it gets starts to get low by pulsing the beam. It will then switching to low at the end of the charge.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Received the XS and WOW:eekster:. This light is very well built. The mount is very impressive and the throw is awesome. I set it up using SSS. The programming takes a little getting use to but all in all a killer light. It appears to have at least twice the throw of my Olympia. I would HIGHLY recommend this light if anyone is looking for a new light or replacing an old one. Think it's time to get rid of the Gemini's

And another first class service from Jim at Action led:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

G-Dog, any "turn on" problems or issues with remote wire length? I'm surprised to hear that the XS out throws the Olympia but to be fair if the Olympia's had the option for a tighter optic they would likely do just as well. I think Gemini decided to go with 19° optics when 15° would of probably been the better way to go. That is one of the advantages of the XS, you get to choose optics if you want a different beam pattern. 

I've thought about ordering another spot optic for my X2 (v3) but truthfully I really don't think I need it as long as I continue with it on the bars. Right now the X2 (v3) gives me more than I need but Might be interesting to see a "spot-spot" X2 (v3) set up on the helmet. I guess I won't know unless I try it.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> G-Dog, any "turn on" problems or issues with remote wire length? I'm surprised to hear that the XS out throws the Olympia but to be fair if the Olympia's had the option for a tighter optic they would likely do just as well. I think Gemini decided to go with 19° optics when 15° would of probably been the better way to go. That is one of the advantages of the XS, you get to choose optics if you want a different beam pattern.
> 
> I've thought about ordering another spot optic for my X2 (v3) but truthfully I really don't think I need it as long as I continue with it on the bars. Right now the X2 (v3) gives me more than I need but Might be interesting to see a "spot-spot" X2 (v3) set up on the helmet. I guess I won't know unless I try it.


Cat,

You need to look at our new beam pattern test results

BEAM PATTERNS

You'll see that the XS has more than twice the peak beam intensity (throw) as the Olympia. But of course the Olympia has a wider beam. 
Also, the X2/XS "flood" optic does nothing more than waste part of the light. The Spot-Spot (or SSS) setup is better in every way. (Gloworm has a little work to do here)


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cat, no issues yet. The wire could be a little longer.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> Cat,
> 
> You need to look at our new beam pattern test results
> 
> ...


Goodness Gracious! Very impressive.

Lots of interesting stuff being sold on your website. Anyone who hasn't checked out the ActionLED website should. I see at least about $50 worth of stuff that I'd like to have in order to get me ready for the Spring season. Before I buy anything though I better go outside and check the mailbox to see who else wants my money.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

[QUOTE=Cat-man-do;11050338]G-Dog, any "turn on" problems or issues with remote wire length?

_I'm not sure if this will help solve your turn on problems but it's something that won't cost anything to try so here goes. When I got my X2V3.1 I plugged in a battery and went through all the modes with no problems and posted the results. Real world, mounted on the bike using the provided velcro pads instead of pressing the remote between two fingers the results were far less consistent. Another mtbr member had recommended using a bar mount from an old Magicshine lignthead to provide a flat surface to mount the remote = back to flawless operation. The only other thing I did was to use a little more aggressive double stick tape on the MS mount. The o-ring MS mount also made it easier switching the light from bike to bike and put the remote within thumb reach on both my sram and shimano equipped bikes.

_(QUOTE) I'm surprised to hear that the XS out throws the Olympia but to be fair if the Olympia's had the option for a tighter optic they would likely do just as well. I think Gemini decided to go with 19° optics when 15° would of probably been the better way to go. That is one of the advantages of the XS, you get to choose optics if you want a different beam pattern.

_I'm so glad you mentioned this and hope Gemini see's it. While for me it was no big deal with my Olympia since it was my primary bar light but I was really expecting they would provide a tighter optic for the duo. I'll never understand why Gemini provides spot/flood/reflector options for their least expensive light (Xera) and nothing for their more powerful models. _
Mole


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jim sent me a new XS under Warr. for the remote switch button problem. Cracked and not turning the light off on long 2-3 hour rides in cold 20-25 degree nights. The new unit has been fine, no problems.

I still do not like the button feel, not pronounced enough and needs improvement. I think it should be able to plug and unplug to the back of head unit, with an additional button also on mounted on head unit that would serve as battery indicator. The Glowworm battery should have charging port for cell phone "Epic rides". Serfas TSL-T1000 has all this, it's really nice. I may get one.
I light output on the XS is hard to beat, the handlebar mount is top notch, the size and weight the best out there !! Almost the perfect light, come on Gloworm !!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> The Glowworm battery should have charging port for cell phone "Epic rides". Serfas TSL-T1000 has all this, it's really nice. I may get one.


I'll mention it here in case your not aware of it. The Magicshine MJ-6086 USB adapter allows you to use any battery with a Magicshine/Gloworm/Gemini type connector as a power bank. It has up to a 2 amp output which allows you to charge something as big as an I-Pad in the same time as a wall charger.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Jim sent me a new XS under Warr. for the remote switch button problem. Cracked and not turning the light off on long 2-3 hour rides in cold 20-25 degree nights. The new unit has been fine, no problems.
> 
> I still do not like the button feel, not pronounced enough and needs improvement. I think it should be able to plug and unplug to the back of head unit, with an additional button also on mounted on head unit that would serve as battery indicator. The Glowworm battery should have charging port for cell phone "Epic rides". Serfas TSL-T1000 has all this, it's really nice. I may get one.
> I light output on the XS is hard to beat, the handlebar mount is top notch, the size and weight the best out there !! Almost the perfect light, come on Gloworm
> !!


You have some good ideas. I like the idea of a "remote plug input port" on the head unit. That would give the user the option of choosing a longer or shorter remote wire ( if indeed one was offered ). The downside would be that a port could possible lead to water ingress which is probably why GW chose not to go that way.

A secondary button switch on the head unit would not really be as useful as you might think. Since the lamp uses a tilting mount, any touching of the lamp would likely move the aim of the beam WHICH would be a pita to say the least.

As for the voltage indicators; I own an older DIY lamp that had a remote switch with indicators built in. Would likely require a redesign of the driver to work though.

The option to have a USB output port would be nice but would make more sense to have that on the battery. BTW, ActionLED sells a USB adapter with MS plug to use with your MS compatible battery. Likely I'll be buying one of those myself. Used with a "Y" cable you can run your lamp AND charge your phone / USB device at the same time.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quick dirty shots. About 25 yards. 30%,70%, and 100%.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Gharddog03 said:


> Quick dirty shots. About 25 yards. 30%,70%, and 100%.


GD, which optics are you running? SSS I assume?

I ordered my XS last Thursday and it was shipped within ONE HOUR! (Excellent service and thank you, Jim!)

I assume the standard setup is SFS? I will swap mine out to SSS once I receive it (I will check out the beam pattern with the standard setup if it's not SSS first though).


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Black bean,

Yes it comes with SFS installed. I am running mine with SSS.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Gharddog03 said:


> Black bean,
> 
> Yes it comes with SFS installed. I am running mine with SSS.


Great. Thx for the quick reply!

From the info Action-LED provided it sounds like the SSS would still provide enough spill for trail rides. I can't wait for the snow to melt in the NE to hit the trails. I've tried riding my trainer with my X2 but it doesn't really make the ride more interesting!

I am very happy with the X2 (v1) and excited to see how the XS looks compared to it. I'm ready to be blown away....


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

I think you will be impressed. Gloworm developed an awesome light. 
I wish I had better equipment to take good photographs.

Jim is awesome !!


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow impressive clarity throughout the beams length. Looks like you can scan up and down the trail at speed, without the distractions that come with lesser quality beams. Thanks GD!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

:thumbsup:


pigmode said:


> Wow impressive clarity throughout the beams length. Looks like you can scan up and down the trail at speed, without the distractions that come with lesser quality beams. Thanks GD!


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Gharddog03 said:


> I think you will be impressed. Gloworm developed an awesome light.
> I wish I had better equipment to take good photographs.
> 
> Jim is awesome !!


Yep. Officially I am!

Firstly, a BIG UP to Jim and Action-LED. I actually ordered my XS last FRIDAY at 9:51 am and it was shipped at 10:49am. I got home last night and found it waiting for me in the kitchen!

Needless to say, I immediately hooked it up and compared to my X2 v1 (not that I had to compare it), it was just CRAZY. The beam seems whiter too, which I like.

Then I swapped out the stock flood lens with the additional spot and it got even better. For sure, the SSS setup is best for this light. I didn't find that I lost much spill, but the beam seemed more focused.

It's not the focused beam of a Lupine or even the Niteriders of late, but it's white and throws very far. The Lupine and NR IMO are actually a bit too tight (well, the ones I've seen or rode with - I know Lupine has diff options for beam angle). So this is in no way a knock on the brilliant XS. I actually PREFER the beam pattern.

I'm going out on the road tonight (can't wait) to enjoy the light. I have a 1:15 workout scheduled which I normally do on the trainer this time of the year. But it's going to be in the 40's and I want to blaze up the roads.

The other thing was the clear step up in brightness with each click (I would mostly use the trial (1 click activation) programme) of the remote. I couldn't believe how bright the light was going from MED to HIGH. I expected only a slight increase in brightness (the jump from 70% power to 100% is not as big as from 30% to 70%) but I was pleasantly surprised. This light brings it in spades!

I told my wife last night this would be my last light. Well, until I can get a light with much higher efficiency. Ultimately I would like a 2-cell battery lasting at least 1:30 on HIGH that I can mount on the helmet. Maybe in 5 years we'll get there with more efficient LED's and higher density batteries. For now, I'm set and just LOVE this light. I loved the X2, but this is a HUGE step up.

Two thumbs up to Gloworm for an excellent product and Action-LED for unbeatable customer service!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe a second xS for the helmet.:eekster:


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Gharddog03 said:


> Maybe a second xS for the helmet.:eekster:


Haha....actually I find the light provided from handlebar lights dissapointing. Just personal. I carry a NR cordless light as backup in case my primary light fails, so no worries there.

But this is my take. As you reduce the altitude of your light source, the light becomes less spread out. For instance, put the light on your helmet, then down on the floor/ground. On the ground even a powerful 2000 lumen light don't light up much.

Going from helmet height to handlebar height I find I lose so much light that I don't care for the handlebar light.

Again, this is just personal preference. I find my helmet light sufficient as a flood and spot even up to now I've wanted more throw. Maybe the XS addresses that too. From last night's experiment it might just.

Also, it's easier to setup just one light. I keep mine permanently mounted on a dedicated helmet with the extension cord. I just have to connect the battery, throw it in my jersey pocket and go. There's so much stuff to prepare for a ride as is that the extra light I get from a handlebar mounted light is not worth the effort for me.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

Just bought a xs. I'm ecstatic. I just got into MTB riding and since I plan of being real safe! a light was priority. Buying the best was simple enough.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Good light but with rain velcros of remote switch power and battery lose some fixing.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

pabcor said:


> Good light but with rain velcros of remote switch power and battery lose some fixing.
> 
> View attachment 881527


I'm sure the light will bring you endless joy.

With weather improving on the EC, I'm getting out 2-3 nights a week now. This light just keeps on giving.

One of the other features I really love (first being the REMOTE - just won't do without this anymore) about this light is the 2 modes that either has 2 or 3 output levels. I find using the 2 level mode so much better than 3 levels, but the option is there if I need it.

And there is a big improvement in efficiency of the emitters over the original X2. I definitely get more run time on the XS (at an even higher lumen level) with the same battery.

Just LOVE this light.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

After using the XS for about a months now, I find that the light and battery life is amazing. I also use it on the road and I often will get someone flashing their brights. Lol


----------



## Davste (Jan 19, 2014)

Hyperocity said:


> After using the XS for about a months now, I find that the light and battery life is amazing. I also use it on the road and I often will get someone flashing their brights. Lol


It's incredibly bright. I'd suggest putting the angle pointing towards the front tyre instead of straight ahead. Especially in the dark, it will absolutely blind drivers. Some just stop completely, haha!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Davste said:


> It's incredibly bright. I'd suggest putting the angle pointing towards the front tyre instead of straight ahead. Especially in the dark, it will absolutely blind drivers. Some just stop completely, haha!


When using a lamp like the XS for the road it is best to not use the highest output modes unless they are really needed ( or no traffic is near you at the moment ). If you have a lamp that outputs 400 to 500 lumen, that is the maximum output that should be used for normal road use ( IMO ). This said there are moments when you might need the max output for your own protection. Fast curvy road down-hills with lots of trees and wildlife in the area are always a good reason to use a little extra light.

And speaking of wildlife while on the road; A couple weeks ago I ran into some rather unusual wildlife while riding on the local roads at night. Seems I had a run-in with a "Two-legged motorized egg spewer". Could of been worse, they only hit my rear fender. Why people do this kind of stuff is beyond me.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Any other xs owners out there??


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*Gloworm Switch Mount*

Gloworm has now come out with a mount for their remote switch. Attaching the flat bottom switch to a round handlebar with the included velcro patches has been a less than perfect solution. This new switch mount zip-ties to your bar to give you a secure, flat surface. There now standard with all Gloworm light or available separately if you need an extra or want one for an older light.
Find it HERE


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*about the new button holder...*

Interesting solution but I'm not sure it would work on my mountain bike...the shifter and brake levers would get in the way. While it would work on my road ( straight bar ) bike, the current Velcro strap system works fine. That's probably because on the road bike I'm using the older model of the X2 which has the longer remote wire. The button on my X2 (v3) ( on my MTB ) only reaches to my shifter pods so I have it mounted on the metal bracket that holds the pods. It moves around a bit because the bracket for the shifters is not flat but if I had one of those holders perhaps I could glue it to the bracket. Wouldn't mind having a couple to just to see how they might work.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Why not just have a mini-rubber band mount so its easier to take on/off?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

TiGeo said:


> Why not just have a mini-rubber band mount so its easier to take on/off?


Having several bikes I use my X2 on I have to agree. Better option from Action IMO is to get a bar mount for a MS808/Gemini Titan. It has a flat surface to attach the velcro/remote to and has hooks for any standard attachment band (works great for me!). Either mount should provide more consistent results using the remote and I'm glad Gloworm now provides something for better bar usage. Next improvement on my want list is a better flood optic.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Having several bikes I use my X2 on I have to agree. Better option from Action IMO is to get a bar mount for a MS808/Gemini Titan. It has a flat surface to attach the velcro/remote to and has hooks for any standard attachment band (works great for me!). Either mount should provide more consistent results using the remote and I'm glad Gloworm now provides something for better bar usage. Next improvement on my want list is a better flood optic.
> Mole


That's a pretty good idea ( the plastic MS mount ) but I think it would likely make the button sit a little high. The new Gloworm button mount might be better as it is likely a little lower profile.

It turns out that they make reuseable / releaseable plastic zip ties. Find the right size and it should work. Still, they're just a couple bucks a piece so why not just leave the button mount on the bars. IMO it would be one less thing to worry about when you're getting your bike ready to ride.

~ ~ ~ So Mr. Mole, what don't you like about the current flood optics?
( what lamp / version are you using? ) The lamp I use X2 ( v3 ) is using the standard 1-flood / 1-spot set-up and I think it's almost perfect. It has so much a wider beam pattern than some of my other lamps ( with almost no loss of throw ) that I'd be hard pressed to find something better. Keep in mind that if you use a wider optic much of the light is going to wasted. That said, one of things I've noticed on some of my last rides is just how much the GW X2 throws light in a wide area. Light just goes everywhere, up, down, forward and to the sides. Beats all of my reflector based lamps for bar mounting hands down.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

An interesting option for optical lenses would be about as carrying the Magicshine Eagle 600 and Fenix BT20 to not disturb oncoming cars and pedestrians.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pabcor said:


> An interesting option for optical lenses would be about as carrying the Magicshine Eagle 600 and Fenix BT20 *to not disturb oncoming cars and pedestrians.*


While all this is completely off topic I couldn't pass up the opportunity to point out something that you might not have considered. To be specific; There are people out there driving cars on the road who simply put; "Do not like cyclist, period". It doesn't matter to them what kind of bike you ride, what you are wearing, what lights or other safety gear you use and whether or not you are riding as far to the right as possible; All that makes no difference to these people. The fact that you are THERE and bold enough to ride in the road is enough to disturb them. That said it might be better not to worry so much about what might disturb someone because no matter what you do you aren't going to please everyone. Use whatever lights you want. If someone doesn't like the lights that I use they can kiss my.....:ciappa: Have a nice day.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> That's a pretty good idea ( the plastic MS mount ) but I think it would likely make the button sit a little high. The new Gloworm button mount might be better as it is likely a little lower profile.
> 
> It turns out that they make reuseable / releaseable plastic zip ties.
> 
> ...


1) I agree that was a great idea but not one I can take credit for as I read it in another post. I run my remote at the back of my bars so it's close to my thumb and I honestly didn't notice the height difference compared to the Velcro on the bars but the Gloworm mount does look like a lower profile.

2) Kool!

3) I have an X2 V3.1. I had a warranty issue and Jim sent me a new lighthead before I sent to old one back. I took the opportunity and compared one with 2 spots and one with 2 floods. I couldn't tell ANY difference in beam width, just that the spots had considerably more throw. The X2 is my favorite light and has great throw but less flood than my bad eyes need and even though I bought it as a helmet light, the remote and it's many other outstanding features/performance have spoiled me. With more effective flood optics another X2 W/2 floods or an XS W/2 flood 1 spot or maybe 3 floods would probable make a great bar light for me. For now I'll use my Olympias or the Taz 1200 I just got.

MOLE


----------



## spartacuslv (Mar 21, 2013)

How do you tell the lens a part. I guess it is only because it came with more that I want to try the. I do not see any markings on the ones that came with the light and before I take the others out I figured I would ask.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

spartacuslv said:


> How do you tell the lens a part. I guess it is only because it came with more that I want to try the. I do not see any markings on the ones that came with the light and before I take the others out I figured I would ask.
> 
> Thanks
> Bruce


The flood has a slightly frosted front. The spot has a clear front and a frosted spot in the center. The super spot has a clear front and a dimpled center.

Hope that helps.


----------



## spartacuslv (Mar 21, 2013)

Does the light come with a super spot? I do not see one that looks like that.


Action LED Lights said:


> The flood has a slightly frosted front. The spot has a clear front and a frosted spot in the center. The super spot has a clear front and a dimpled center.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

spartacuslv said:


> Does the light come with a super spot? I do not see one that looks like that.


Sorry, I was thinking of the X1 which has 3 choices. The XS and X2 use the same optics and there is just a spot and flood. (though I recommend just using the spots). The XS comes with 2 spot lenses in the outside positions and one flood in the center. It comes with and extra of each.


----------



## stu06 (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't been happy with my Betty R (3600 lumen model) and have been considering "upgrading" to the XS for the following reasons: (1) The Betty's beam is not as wide as I'd like; (2) The wireless remote is sometimes finicky and requires two or three pushes to activate; (3) The connector between the light and the battery is not fully secure so the light occasionally "disconnects" and turns off during rough descents. Needless to say, for a $1K light these are not inconsequential complaints. Question for Jim @ Action LED: Is the XS light head compatible with Gemini batteries?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gemini, gloworm, magicshine, dinotte, and FmA batteries all use the same connector.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

The XS light head has too short of remote wire. The light is a great light though, wide bright and light in weight. Nice mount on bars, the remote and wire need improved. Gemini and Gloworm batteries are interchangeable. Also recommend looking at the Serfas Lights also interchangeable with the above. Very high quality and stay cool to touch.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

stu06 said:


> I haven't been happy with my Betty R (3600 lumen model) and have been considering "upgrading" to the XS for the following reasons: (1) The Betty's beam is not as wide as I'd like; (2) The wireless remote is sometimes finicky and requires two or three pushes to activate; (3) The connector between the light and the battery is not fully secure so the light occasionally "disconnects" and turns off during rough descents. Needless to say, for a $1K light these are not inconsequential complaints. Question for Jim @ Action LED: Is the XS light head compatible with Gemini batteries?


 Sorry to hear your not happy with your Betty-R stu06. A bit surprised you feel the beam is to narrow as mine seems to fill the entire road leading up to single track. In the five years I've been using Lupines I've never experienced the connectors coming apart not even close so not sure what may be going on with yours,, do you have any slack in the wire,, if not that's probably the problem excluding a faulty or broken connector,,, you can order a 20mm extension and that should resolve the problem?? I do agree the remote can be finicky and could use some improvement,,, only seems to affect my helmet lamp head as the bar lamp responds just fine.

I have also thought that had I not been able to afford a set of Betty-R's,, an XS for the bars and X-2 for the lid would likely be my set up providing the remote wire wasn't to short, I'm only running a Easton EC-70 720mm so I would think that wouldn't be an issue as that is a fairly narrow bar by today's standards. Whatever your choice good luck stu06.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

stu06 said:


> I haven't been happy with my Betty R (3600 lumen model) and have been considering "upgrading" to the XS for the following reasons: (1) The Betty's beam is not as wide as I'd like; (2) The wireless remote is sometimes finicky and requires two or three pushes to activate; (3) The connector between the light and the battery is not fully secure so the light occasionally "disconnects" and turns off during rough descents. Needless to say, for a $1K light these are not inconsequential complaints. Question for Jim @ Action LED: Is the XS light head compatible with Gemini batteries?


Yes, it is with one caveat. Gloworm puts the fuel gauge on the battery pack itself while Gemini has it in the light head button. The only indication you will have of a low battery is when the light flashes to warn you that there is just a few minutes left. This does gives you time to stop and change batteries or switch to low.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

So is the Glowworm XS better than the L&M Seca 2000? I was sold on a Seca until I stumbled onto this thread. Glowworm seems to be the same weight with longer runtime than the Seca Race, although the Seca Enduro has a bigger battery, longer runtime, and more weight. The MTBR shoutout unfortunately has different backgrounds, so it is hard to tell which has a better beam pattern. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Ended up ordering the Gloworm


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

You won't be disappointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I was checking out the XS again tonight. Impressive light no doubt about it!! XS on the bar and the Gemini Xera with spot lens on helmet. Great combo and so light on head forgot it was there!! No more light will be needed for MTB at fast pace.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

My Gemini's 6 cell battery died this week, I am also looking at the XS. Compared to the Gemini which I thought was pretty good, what do you guys think in comparison?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Which Gemini?


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Gharddog03 said:


> Which Gemini?


1800. I should have included that. My bad.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

The Olympia is a great light but mine have sat in my garage collecting dust since I got the xS. The XS will out throw (2x) the Olympia and the mounting is superior on the Xs.

Action-LED-Lights ? BIKE LIGHT BEAM PATTERNS


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

How about wide field? Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gharddog03 said:


> The Olympia is a great light but mine have sat in my garage collecting dust since I got the xS. The XS will out throw (2x) the Olympia and the mounting is superior on the Xs.
> ]


I use an Olympia currently as my bar light but have been wanting to upgrade and the XS is one of the lights I've considered. What I really want is a wider beam and I know the XS has much greater throw but am not sure if it has more (or even as much) flood as the Olympia. Since you own both your opinion would be appreciated.
Mole


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mole, 

If I recall correctly the Xs flood using the SSS set up is not much more than the Olympia. I don't think I even tried the flood lens since I wanted more throw and I was happy with the flood using the SSS set up. If you are happy with your Olympia's throw and your looking for more flood I'm not sure if the xS will be an "upgrade" in your application.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gharddog03 said:


> Mole,
> 
> If I recall correctly the Xs flood using the SSS set up is not much more than the Olympia. I don't think I even tried the flood lens since I wanted more throw and I was happy with the flood using the SSS set up. If you are happy with your Olympia's throw and your looking for more flood I'm not sure if the xS will be an "upgrade" in your application.


That's too bad. I really like the Gloworm set up (I have an X2 V3.1) but unfortunately its optics (same as XS) do not work in the flood configuration. Hopefully Gloworm will redesign its flood optics or maybe Magicshines new 862 (5 emitter, looks like a "SUPER" 872) will work. Thanks for the reply!
Mole


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

The new MS 872 with its 5 led will be a great flood light, I just ordered the MJ-856 head only for 77.00 from Jim for friend for the bar. 77.00 bucks for the bar light, and 100.00 bucks for the 2013 Xera light set for the helmet another great combo.

The Gloworm is a step up from the Gemini stuff, better batteries Pan. cells but also more money. Try to get stuff while on sale!!


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

Did my first test tonight with my Gloworms (XS on the bars and X1 on the helmet) Its a pretty awesome setup.

Coming from my OLD niteriders these lights are a VAST improvement! I also love how light and compact the setup is.

Also for those complaining about not having a stable mount for the bar switch you can just use a zip tie anchor upside down on the bars to give yourself a nice flat spot to mount the switch. I just put a piece of foam tape on the bars under the mount so it doesn't spin around it works great.

I snapped a couple photos of the setup.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet set up ZJ.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

zjchaser said:


>


Yes indeed, nice set-up :thumbsup:

Can't see though how you get any advantage of using the remote with the button set-up so far from the grips. If it were me I'd mount it in that bare space you have just left of the grip.

Just about a month ago I found another way to keep the remote button in place. Doesn't require velcro, O-rings or bands. I just use black duct tape and surround the switch on all four sides. Works pretty good for keeping the button in one place and since the tape is black it pretty much blends with the bars. I suppose at some point the tape might lose some of it's adhesiveness but even if it does I can always replace it. So far it's holding up pretty good for something mounted on the uneven surface of my shifter bracket. Of course if you take your lights off the bike this might not be a workable solution. In my case the X2 I use is so small I just let on the bike full time, day or night.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

Man, you guys are spoiled. The button on my old lights was on the battery packs. Most buttons on any other current lights are on the light housing. I can reach that button easily with the slightest shift of my hand while still on the grip. On a normal ride I would rather infrequently ever reach for it. Last night I changed the brightness a lot testing things it and never even considered the button reach an issue. 

My lights only go on for night rides so I'm certainly not duct taping the switch on.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> *Man, you guys are spoiled*. The button on my old lights was on the battery packs. Most buttons on any other current lights are on the light housing. I can reach that button easily with the slightest shift of my hand while still on the grip. On a normal ride I would rather infrequently ever reach for it. Last night I changed the brightness a lot testing things it and never even considered the button reach an issue.
> 
> My lights only go on for night rides so I'm certainly not duct taping the switch on.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Spoiled? Uhhhh, I don't think so. BTW, that looks like a very nice bike you have all the bling mounted on, I bet it cost a pretty penny. Nice looking Garmin, bet those don't come cheap. Nice looking road bike in the background, those racing wheels?.....can we say "Cha-Ching"?  *cough*....now about being spoiled, perhaps you might want to rethink pointing that finger in our direction.

Anyway, I was just trying to be helpful. Not all of my tips are going to work for everyone, I already know that.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Spoiled? Uhhhh, I don't think so. BTW, that looks like a very nice bike you have all the bling mounted on, I bet it cost a pretty penny. Nice looking Garmin, bet those don't come cheap. Nice looking road bike in the background, those racing wheels?.....can we say "Cha-Ching"?  *cough*....now about being spoiled, perhaps you might want to rethink pointing that finger in our direction.
> 
> Anyway, I was just trying to be helpful. Not all of my tips are going to work for everyone, I already know that.


Haha, tongue in cheek man. My apologies forgetting the emoticons apparently required convey humor and sarcasm. "Spoiled" has a few other meanings as well😜 I'm very happy you found a setup works well for you. 😗


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

zjchaser said:


> Did my first test tonight with my Gloworms (XS on the bars and X1 on the helmet) Its a pretty awesome setup.
> 
> Coming from my OLD niteriders these lights are a VAST improvement! I also love how light and compact the setup is.
> 
> ...


zjchaser,

Are you aware of the switch mount Gloworm is providing with all the lights now? There are a couple of foam strip on the underside and two black zip ties are included


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

I have decided to go with the gloworm xs. Now I was hoping that Jim would make a group deal for us 😜


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

the X2 or XS needs to go on sale already.
The days are getting shorter...i need to be tempted to buy one.


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> zjchaser,
> 
> Are you aware of the switch mount Gloworm is providing with all the lights now? There are a couple of foam strip on the underside and two black zip ties are included
> 
> View attachment 925250


Ya, I have seen those. Looks good. I just happen to have tons of those other mounts laying around. I'll order one of the new switch mounts from you with my next order

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

NightOWL said:


> the X2 or XS needs to go on sale already.
> The days are getting shorter...i need to be tempted to buy one.


They are on sale!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Took my new Gloworm X2 out for a test ride tonight, on my helmet, it's like getting Lasik, awesome.

Thanks Jim! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Action LED Lights said:


> They are on sale!


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

I have GW X2 on helmet for second year in row.Plenty of light but i definitely need another light on steering bar.
Ordered new X2/XS combo 7th,oct from same dealer as the first one.Crgmoto.
Cant wait it to arrive..Royal (P)mail as courier is not my favorite at all.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

*cough* group buy


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I ended up with two XS's, one on the bar and one on the helmet. Results are amazing! The trails now are as bright as daylight. I have to dim them on the street though as the splash back from street signs is blinding, and likely a bit annoying to the few motorists I see.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Paochow said:


> I ended up with two XS's, one on the bar and one on the helmet. Results are amazing! The trails now are as bright as daylight. I have to dim them on the street though as the splash back from street signs is blinding, and likely a bit annoying to the few motorists I see.


:eekster:4500lumens:eekster:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice!!

I have the XS/X2 combo from ACTION-LED, kind of nice not having to bring clear glasses for when it gets dark, just my "medium" ones... 



Paochow said:


> I ended up with two XS's, one on the bar and one on the helmet. Results are amazing! The trails now are as bright as daylight. I have to dim them on the street though as the splash back from street signs is blinding, and likely a bit annoying to the few motorists I see.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

Riding with the XS/X1 combo from Action-LED. X1 makes for a great helmet light - super tiny with a nice fairly wide spot beam and great throw. XS on the bar lights everything up. Nice ordering from Action-LED - super fast shipping and great service.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Just bought mine yesterday. Should have it in a few days to take over for my Olympia 1700 which my battery died on.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

What is the XS run time with:
1. Magicshine 4 cell battery
2. Gloworm 2 cell battery


----------



## leachy_9 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm just about to pull the trigger on some Gloworm lights. I've decided on XS for the handle bars but I am torn between XS and X2.V3 for the helmet. I am concerned that the X2s on the helmet will be over powered by the XS on the handlebar. But I am also concerned that the XS will be too heavy on the helmet. The price difference is inconsequential. I mainly ride fast single track with rocky sections.
Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

zeb said:


> I have GW X2 on helmet for second year in row.Plenty of light but i definitely need another light on steering bar.
> Ordered new X2/XS combo 7th,oct from same dealer as the first one.Crgmoto.
> Cant wait it to arrive..Royal (P)mail as courier is not my favorite ay all.


No tracking code or reply to e-mail from Crg moto.Are they out of lights or business?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*XS or X2*



leachy_9 said:


> I'm just about to pull the trigger on some Gloworm lights. I've decided on XS for the handle bars but I am torn between XS and X2.V3 for the helmet. I am concerned that the X2s on the helmet will be over powered by the XS on the handlebar. But I am also concerned that the XS will be too heavy on the helmet. The price difference is inconsequential. I mainly ride fast single track with rocky sections.
> Any advise would be appreciated.


Personally I would get the X2 to go with the XS. Although the XS would be fine and is not too heavy for a helmet light, the X2 can have a much more focused beam and would be better for looking where you are going when your bars are pointing down the trail.

We designed the XS to be used with the X2 for maximum effectiveness.

Hope that helps somewhat?

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

zeb said:


> No tracking code or reply to e-mail from Crg moto.Are they out of lights or business?


Hi zeb

I have no outstanding orders for XS that haven't been shipped. Please pm me your order details on here and I'll look into it for you.

Cheers
Danny


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

leachy_9 said:


> I'm just about to pull the trigger on some Gloworm lights. I've decided on XS for the handle bars but I am torn between XS and X2.V3 for the helmet. I am concerned that the X2s on the helmet will be over powered by the XS on the handlebar. But I am also concerned that the XS will be too heavy on the helmet. The price difference is inconsequential. I mainly ride fast single track with rocky sections.
> Any advise would be appreciated.


I understand the dilemma. Finding a lamp that will complement the XS on the bars would be hard to do. I've considered getting an XS and running it on the helmet ( with X2 (v3) on the bars. I'm still on the fence though. Trying to find the perfect helmet lamp is something that can cost the big bucks if you want something light-weight and powerful ( with the right beam pattern ).

Right now I'm using two Xeccon lamps on my helmet to complement the X2 on the bars. While it works well it is somewhat heavy and very clunky.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

You want the more powerful light with the wider beam on the bars anyways to fast shadows behind the rocks you want to avoid. If your helmet light is to powerful then where ever you look you'll be drowning out the shadows and the trail definition will become vague. If you run an XS on the bars then you don't want an XS for the helmet unless you want to run it at 60% the output of whatever you have your bar XS set to. Just go with the X2 and save weight and money. It'll also simplify the setup since you can just run both lights at the same %setting and achieve the preferred balance.


----------



## leachy_9 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. I've just ordered an XS for the bars and an X2.V3 for the helmet.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Finally got gws.thnx Danny at CRG
Edit:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Gloworm XS/X2 Combo from Action-LED*



leachy_9 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. I've just ordered an XS for the bars and an X2.V3 for the helmet.


Ride report?

Think You'll be happy, I just posted this on a different thread.


----------



## matish (Oct 29, 2014)

I used the combination XS and X2.V3.1 for the first time yesterday and I am very satisfied with these lights!


----------



## mike625 (Jun 20, 2011)

Will the XS battery sit in a bottle cage, instead of hanging from the top tube


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

mike625 said:


> Will the XS battery sit in a bottle cage, instead of hanging from the top tube


You could certainly fit it into a wide mouth water bottle and stuff some foam in with it so it won't rattle about. Or you could strap it into a water bottle cage as is.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

How does the X2 compare to the Gemini Duo ? Does the X2 make for a great bar mount also ?


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

if you are looking to mount it on the bar, you can get a nice metal clamp by Gloworm ($40). It's optional with the X2, and standard with the XS.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Is it just me or do the x2 and xs look simliar in the 2015 test?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

---


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

NightOWL said:


> Is it just me or do the x2 and xs look simliar in the 2015 test?


I haven't looked at the 2015 reviews yet but judging from the 2014 reviews there should be no major differences. The back yard photos are limited by distance. In that environment they both look the same. You need more distance to notice the difference. This is one of the reasons why I have not run out to buy an XS for the bars as I personally don't feel the need for more light coming off the bars while using the X2 (v3). If I did buy an XS it would be in an attempt to get more light coming off the helmet and shining far into the distance. Since I'm not sure how that would work that's the only reason I haven't bought one.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I haven't looked at the 2015 reviews yet but judging from the 2014 reviews there should be no major differences. The back yard photos are limited by distance. In that environment they both look the same. You need more distance to notice the difference. This is one of the reasons why I have not run out to buy an XS for the bars as I personally don't feel the need for more light coming off the bars while using the X2 (v3). If I did buy an XS it would be in an attempt to get more light coming off the helmet and shining far into the distance. Since I'm not sure how that would work that's the only reason I haven't bought one.


Cat, your wish has been answered. Check out the youtube videos of MTBRs 2015 light shootout. They have a Gopro video of the XS as a helmet light. While I think the XS would make a great helmet light I also think most people would use it on the bars so I hope we get an XS bar light video also (please).
Mole


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

NightOWL said:


> Is it just me or do the x2 and xs look simliar in the 2015 test?


Was surprised by that, and also that the new Dinotte showed so much brighter than the XS. I figured inconsistent test photography, but who knows?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

pigmode said:


> Was surprised by that, and also that the new Dinotte showed so much brighter than the XS. I figured inconsistent test photography ?


I agree with this statement. If you compare the XS to the X2 (which have the same optics), the XS illuminates much higher on the tree so I'm assuming it was aimed upwards considerably more than necessary. Too bad!
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pigmode said:


> Was surprised by that, and also that the new Dinotte showed so much brighter than the XS. I figured inconsistent test photography, but who knows?


Ehh...I have to disagree. I thought the DiNotte XML3 had more foreground light but not as much throw. The XS also looked brighter overall. To me it looked as though the DiNotte was using XM-L2 T6 bin vs. the X/S which looks whiter, perhaps using the XM-L2 U2 bin. With this in mind, the XS if setup with 3-spot optics will perhaps look even brighter in the distance.

What really surprised me was the output of the Lupine Wilma 7! I expected that to look much brighter than any of the other brand name lamps. I thought the photo of the Gloworm XS looked brighter than the Wilma and something has to be wrong with that. :skep: _ Francois, you might want to check that one again_. Previous 2014 photos showed the Wilma 7 being much brighter. Perhaps the heat protection kicked in while doing the test (?)


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

XS just kicks ass!!!!:thumbsup:

For around 240$ with a hunk Lee battery and charger. You can't beat it!!


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Hunk Lee battery? Do you mind linking to what you used?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

A Panasonic NCR18650 7 4V 6200mAh Li ion Battery 4 3100mAh Cells to 2S2P w PCM | eBay

And this one.

Panasonic NCR18650B 7 4V 10200mAh Protected Li ion Battery for Bike Light 2S3PM | eBay


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Ehh...I have to disagree. I thought the DiNotte XML3 had more foreground light but not as much throw. The XS also looked brighter overall. To me it looked as though the DiNotte was using XM-L2 T6 bin vs. the X/S which looks whiter, perhaps using the XM-L2 U2 bin. With this in mind, the XS if setup with 3-spot optics will perhaps look even brighter in the distance.


Basically I still don't see what you see, and perhaps other do not either. If the untrained eye can't see the difference, then the utility of these photo comparisons is lost.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pigmode said:


> Basically I still don't see what you see, and perhaps other do not either. If the untrained eye can't see the difference, then the utility of these photo comparisons is lost.


It's all good. Everyone's opinion is respected here and no two people see things exactly alike anyway. Actually, I expected the DiNotte XML3 to have a much more intense center spot. I do tend to favor lamps that provide more throw so pardon my bias.  In the photo ( 2015 review ) the DiNotte XML3 looks like it gives a flood beam pattern. I've seen photo's of the previous versions and none of those photo's look anything like what I see in the new review. Perhaps there are some issues about how the lamps are aimed but I don't know just how off any of the photos might be concerning that. I'm just commenting on what I see. It could be that DiNotte chose to make the outer lens more of a "dispersal" type lens on the newer lamps. Since I don't own any of the lamps I can't say for sure.

All of this said I was considering buying an XML3 at one point to use on the helmet. After seeing these beam shot photos I don't think I would consider one ( 2015 model ) for the helmet but it does look like it would make a good bar lamp. Unfortunately, if the beam shots are off ( in any way ) then I could be completely wrong. This might be why DiNotte has chosen "not" to send lamps to be reviewed in the previous years. Unfavorable photos could certainly hurt their sales.

Going forward what I wish DiNotte would do would be to offer the user a choice of optics. If they did that I would have likely bought one.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

Been riding with my XS for a couple of weeks thus far. Initially, I was honestly a little bit disappointed with the beam pattern, as I tend to favor lights with more flood than throw. Despite action-led's review proclaiming the futility of the gloworm flood optics, I did go ahead and switch out to two floods and a spot. Maybe it is a placebo effect, but I like it better. Sitting up and looking at the bars from a few feet back, the flood effect is impressive. Even rounding switchbacks, the trail ahead is lit more than enough. I am pretty dang happy with the light now, and I think it will be perfect for 90% of my night riding which is on snow in deep winter.

The light output is definitely very impressive, and I have had multiple passersby comment on it already. Bombing down a trail balls out on high feels completely comfortable. Comparing it to my Magicshine MJ-856, the XS is quite noticeably brighter on high, but the 856 is floodier. I also like that I can mount the light far forward of the bar, so it does not blind me when I stand up while climbing. Finally, even on high, the light stays nice and cool while riding. It will heat up and kick down if you leave it stationary for a long time, but given its form factor and output, I am amazed that it stays as cool as it does.

I do, however, have two criticisms of the light.

First, the arrangement and length of the remote and battery cables is quite flawed. Why would you have two cables, which obviously have completely different destinations, come out of the light together and then split many cm later? The remote is headed to the end of the handlebar, while the battery hookup is clearly headed back towards the frame. I can understand if you only want one cable exiting the light body for sealing reasons, but they should split immediately. With the current arrangement, the cables end up awkwardly bridged under the handlebar and are in danger of being contacted by an errants knee. I have difficulty even getting the cable to reach my battery when the bars are turned. I am hoping that this scenario does not cause issues when running pogies. On the plus side, I do like having the remote more than I anticipated. Makes it super easy to dim the light for oncoming traffic, but more for hikers that appear out of nowhere and are easily blinded.

Second, the battery indicator is grossly inaccurate. I raised this issue with action LED, and Jim states that it is a known issue related to the increased draw of the XS vs the X2. Basically, the light blinks less than 20% after only an hour of use on high, however it will go another hour when runtime tested. After runtime testing it, I feel more comfortable, but it is still disconcerting when you are way out there and you have flashing red. Apparently they are working on new endcaps for the battery. For now, my solution is to put the battery in a neoprene case, which is fine because I think the stock velcro strap is inadequate.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

For those that run the XS on the helmet... would you do it again?

And did I miss the memo? Where is the 2015 XS video you speak of?


----------



## chamberlink (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got my XS in the mail and it appears to only have two brightness settings in the trail mode, but according to the manual it should have 3 (maybe 4?). I tried holding down the button for 15 seconds to reset everything but it still has just two brightness settings. I made sure that I'm only clicking once to turn it on. Anyone have an idea on what I'm doing wrong?
-Kris


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

chamberlink said:


> Just got my XS in the mail and it appears to only have two brightness settings in the trail mode, but according to the manual it should have 3 (maybe 4?). I tried holding down the button for 15 seconds to reset everything but it still has just two brightness settings. I made sure that I'm only clicking once to turn it on. Anyone have an idea on what I'm doing wrong?
> -Kris


@Chamberlink. It sounds liek youare going direclty into the commute programme. When starting the light in Trail mode you should be clicking the button not holding and pressing. If you hold the button for anything longer than a about 0.5 sec it may interperate as something other than the Click...if that makes sense.

Let me know how it goes and we can diagnose from there.

Also, when you reset, you should hold for 15 sec from the 'OFF' state.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## deanopatoni (Nov 28, 2005)

Definitely looks good..


----------



## deanopatoni (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi LightFans,
My X2 v3 turned up from CRGMoto this week (thanks Danny) and have to say it's a really impressive light. My previous light was the MagicShine MJ-880 which was also a great light, but developed a fault where it starts to 'flicker' between high and low when it gets warm, i.e. a faulty thermal switch (??). So I thought I'd try another brand, and being an NZ expat thought gave the Kiwiboys light a go... plus I liked the fact that the lumens quoted where actual 1500 and not theoretical like the MJ-880 2200. It turns out according to the MTBR Shootout that the output of the X2 and the MJ-880 is very comparable, so a no brainer really. 

I think I'm going to get on really well with the X2, but what I will miss about the MJ-880 is that they have a switch that is illuminated so you can see it on the handlebar, also that the colour of this illumination changes depending on how much charge is left in the battery. This is a good feature and I would love to see this on the Gloworm's switch sometime in the future...

Great product Bruce and Co and I now look forward to the XS being my next light to complement my X2. :thumbsup:

Deano


----------



## chamberlink (Dec 22, 2010)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> @Chamberlink. It sounds liek youare going direclty into the commute programme. When starting the light in Trail mode you should be clicking the button not holding and pressing. If you hold the button for anything longer than a about 0.5 sec it may interperate as something other than the Click...if that makes sense.
> 
> Let me know how it goes and we can diagnose from there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, I got it figured out. The battery wasn't fully charged when I first turned it on. Got it charged completely and now it works just fine. Can't wait to try it out this week!!!


----------



## simplec6 (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone know if they are using XML's or XML2's in the Gloworm XS?


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Look like xm-l2s.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

simplec6 said:


> Anyone know if they are using XML's or XML2's in the Gloworm XS?


The XS uses XML2 - U2 LEDs

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## simplec6 (Oct 29, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> The XS uses XML2 - U2 LEDs
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Cheers Bruce, exactly what I wanted to hear. I just ordered an XS as my first Gloworm product. 
Looking forward to using it and will post my review here when it arrives.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Is the X2 and XS going to be the 2015 line up or is there any new lights or replacements coming out this year? This question is for Bruce.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mazspeed said:


> Is the X2 and XS going to be the 2015 line up or is there any new lights or replacements coming out this year? This question is for Bruce.


Hey, the XS and X2 are both being reviewed. We have no new lights coming out in the near future but we are always working on ideas and improvements!

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey, the XS and X2 are both being reviewed. We have no new lights coming out in the near future but we are always working on ideas and improvements!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Hi Gloworm,
I own the latest version of X2 and as of tomorrow (according to USPS tracking) will also own an XS. My vote for "Improvements" is a more effective flood optic. Just customer feedback, love your products!
Mole


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey, the XS and X2 are both being reviewed. We have no new lights coming out in the near future but we are always working on ideas and improvements!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


What about using one of the cree array chips?? Some flashlight makers have started putting those in. Also maybe some good wide angle/flood light or wide and efficient optical lenses for the current ones. Or maybe a triple that uses large optics (and large cooling fins) like all the single emitter lights uses, for commuters or non weight concerned people.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yeah I came up with a good idea last time i was drunk. Use only a potentiometer (or encoder) to adjust the light output and on/off. It goes click at 7o clock and when you turn it up it gets brighter. Or maybe one that you have to push down (axially) on to turn it on, then just turn up usual. And there could be the choice of having the pot mounted so it points to the rear, up or the side with some small removable plates, the pot would be on a similar plate and use a wire internally in the housing to make the actual chosen position non important for the function of the light.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Not so good news

My poor XS has been in better shape. First a faulty connection in the Y section of cable causing my button not to work most the time. Then I decided to cut out the Y and splice my own Y and while I was at it I lengthened the damn cables so they could reach the damn battery and my thumb like we've been asking for all year. Then due to my splicing creating a few extra stiff sections of cable it all reaches but is hardly what I'd want my $300 light cables to look like. So now I'm considering desoldering all the original wires and starting from scratch with some clean flexible wires of the proper length. Problem with the idea is I'm not the best at working with small electronics and soldering in tight places so I hope I don't **** it up. Kind of a pain in the ass to be deal with all this because Gloworm wouldn't make the cables 3" longer from the start.

Now for the good news
Because of all the work I'm been putting into this light I figured id finish a long standing project I've been putting off, and wide angle lens cover. The wide angle lens you buy for gloworm don't really get much in the way of spread and half of what you do get is sent high and low instead of left and right. Wide angle is not a flood and I want a nice bike horizontal rectangle across the trail. There's no getting around the fact that this is going to hurt the throw just like the gloworm lenses do but the idea is to at least get a moderate spread as a result.

One idea two versions
1. Leave the center led smooth and clear and wide angle the left and right leds. Still get some punch but mostly a shorter wider angle.

2. Leave the left and right leds smooth and clear and only wide angle the center led. Retain most of the throw and add just a little wide angle to the mix.

Here's a few pictures of what I've got so far and I'll be testing it over the next few weeks on trail. I don't have a meter like action-led does so I can't get any actual numbers but if they offer to test and graph it for me I'll send them a couple to test.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

RojoRacing53 said:


> [snip] ...figured id finish a long standing project I've been putting off, and wide angle lens cover... [/snip]
> 
> View attachment 939043


Dat's Friggin' Awesome! SEND BEAM SHOTS! 

ps: how did you make that?


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

patski said:


> Dat's Friggin' Awesome! SEND BEAM SHOTS!
> 
> ps: how did you make that?


Machined out of polycarbonate which is held to the work surface with 3m double sided tape. You can buy the polycarbonate cheap at lowes or Home Depot and machining them is easy enough but polishing them till they are clear is a PITA.


----------



## Ivan87 (Oct 30, 2012)

Is anyone running this lamp with a Panasonic 2-cell 3400mah battery? and if so what sort of run times are you getting on high and medium?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@ RoJo; You might try making a lens with only the parts I show darkened with a flood to add a bit of extra beam spread. Doing it this way you will get more light to the sides and a bit more light right in front of the bike without totally killing the throw.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> @ RoJo; You might try making a lens with only the parts I show darkened with a flood to add a bit of extra beam spread. Doing it this way you will get more light to the sides and a bit more light right in front of the bike without totally killing the throw.


Noted.

I see the area between each optic but why the top are of the center optic?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RojoRacing53 said:


> Noted.
> 
> I see the area between each optic but why the top are of the center optic?


It would put a bit more light down right in front of the bike. Sort of like what Fenix did with one of their bike lights. The same theory should throw light to the right and left with the opposite LED's. I have no idea of course how it will actually look, it's just an idea. Perhaps all three LED's lenses with just the top area might work better.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just did 35 miles out in Santa Cruz on a moonless night. New lens is F***ing awesome and I managed 3:30 hrs on one 6800 battery pack and on my last descent it just flickered the on 100% setting with about 5 mins to go. If I dropped it to med at that point I'd probably have gotten 4hrs. Santa Cruz area if your not familiar with it is a bunch of tight to semi open single tracks with lots of roots and some fast sections with lots of rocks. When your steering through the tight rooty areas I'm loving the extra wide beam action since it casting shadows behind the roots through the corner instead of only the helmet light smoothing out everything. 

As someone who loved that 4 led Magicshine for its incredible flood beam for the bars I think I'm a bit more biased toward flood at the cost of throw for the bars. The X2 on your helmet has all the throw you could want anyways. I still plan on make a few other variations to test myself as well as have Jim test them on his rig. 

It's been a long time since I thought "damn I wish I had my GoPro's" on a night ride but tonight was one of those nights.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RojoRacing53 said:


> Just did 35 miles out in Santa Cruz on a moonless night. New lens is F***ing awesome and I managed 3:30 hrs on one 6800 battery pack and on my last descent it just flickered the on 100% setting with about 5 mins to go. If I dropped it to med at that point I'd probably have gotten 4hrs....


Real glad to hear you like the new beam pattern. I'm real surprised to hear that you got 3.5 hrs on high using the 6800mAh battery! I'm assuming you didn't switch to lower modes much?? Anyway, that is freaking fantastic run time for a 4-cell battery using a lamp like the XS. ( Oh, almost forgot, is this the Hunk Lee 6800mAh Panasonic or did you buy it somewhere else?)

Last three days where I live the winter temperatures came home to roost. I wanted to ride but really didn't feel up to braving the cold. I hate winter, especially when it comes before Thanksgiving.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

No I only used high in some of the areas with the most rocks or speed. Most used 20% and 60%, the light is very bright after all so there's no need to use what you don't need. This is why I *****ed about the button cable being to short for so much, I use nearly as much as some people use their shifter.

battery is the 6800 gloworm that came with the XS. I just ordered a 13600 from Hucklee for my 24hr race and some if my more adventurous all nighter rides. Sorry you have to deal with the cold out there, over hear most trails are illegal to bikes so best time to poach is at night to minimize trail conflicts.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys. I just want to know if leaving the xs on high inside unattended can damage it?? I remember reading something about it in the manual.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

car bone said:


> Hey guys. I just want to know if leaving the xs on high inside unattended can damage it?? I remember reading something about it in the manual.


My first question would be why would you do this?
While the light does protects itself from overheating by throttling back, it is not generally a good idea unless the light is in front of a strong fan. (like this) (I know it's not an XS but you get the idea)









Secondly, be sure and put some charge back on the battery as soon as possible. It's not good for it to leave it fully discharged for any length of time.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> My first question would be why would you do this?
> While the light does protects itself from overheating by throttling back, it is not generally a good idea unless the light is in front of a strong fan. (like this) (I know it's not an XS but you get the idea)
> 
> View attachment 939469
> ...


I don't plan on doing it but sometimes I might get distraced for a few minutes or so when the light is on full and I just wanted to know if there is a possibility of damaging it.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

car bone said:


> I don't plan on doing it but sometimes I might get distraced for a few minutes or so when the light is on full and I just wanted to know if there is a possibility of damaging it.


Not a problem. It will cut the power back if it starts to overheat.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RojoRacing53 said:


> No I only used high in some of the areas with the most rocks or speed. Most used 20% and 60%, the light is very bright after all so there's no need to use what you don't need. This is why I *****ed about the button cable being to short for so much, I use nearly as much as some people use their shifter....
> 
> .....Sorry you have to deal with the cold out there, over hear most trails are illegal to bikes so best time to poach is at night to minimize trail conflicts.


I hear ya. Sounds like you use the remote as much as me. I'm surprised to hear though that you don't find the remote on the new XS's long enough. I was under the impression that the newer GW lamps were long enough. I'm right with you in wanting a longer remote wire.

Yep, some of the places I ride at night are restricted but because Chinese bike lights have become so cheap more people are riding at night and dissing the rules. Last time I went out I saw several people riding and most of those looked like they were just using standard MS or MS clones. The Park police don't want to enforce the stupid sunset rules anyway. I think they know by now that night mountain bike riding is a growing popular sport and see no cause to ruin someone else's good healthy past time.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> I hear ya. Sounds like you use the remote as much as me. I'm surprised to hear though that you don't find the remote on the new XS's long enough. I was under the impression that the newer GW lamps were long enough. I'm right with you in wanting a longer remote wire.


Maybe the trees are closer together down in Hobbit Land. I have 740mm bars and that's about max.

I use it all the time, does wonders for battery life. Really like the DIM setting.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

@Cat
Jim saw my post about my wiring issue and is going to send me an updated longer cable that I can solder in. I'm skeptical to wether it will be long enough but no point judging it before its in my hand.

So onto the latest lens update. 

I revised my program to ell image the need to cut over the center optic so now it can remain in it virgin clarity. I also refined my spin all speed and federate to get a better finish on the gloves but it's still requiring me to spend a couple minutes to polish them up. I think this a good final product for this double diffuser. Next I make the single diffuser as well as the semi diffuser style that Cat suggested. I'm thinking I'll also send Jim one polished and one un-polished lens of each version to see is the difference is worth the time in polishing. 

Maybe I'll ship them out by the end of this week if all goes well.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

:madman: forgot the new pics
The upper one is the new one, notice the raised uncut center part. 







When held in hand the diffusers don't seem as clear as I'd like, I am a bit of a perfectionist after all. But when you place them over a book the lettering comes through clear so I guess that's good enough. 







Here's one more fully assembled which can be hard to see any difference from the last version via photo.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

RojoRacing53 said:


> @Cat
> Jim saw my post about my wiring issue and is going to send me an updated longer cable that I can solder in. I'm skeptical to wether it will be long enough but no point judging it before its in my hand.


I just wanted to jump in here and clarify the topic at hand regarding the cable length.

When the cables were initially designed the lengths were chosen to allow use on a 750mm bar (this was a good average between the super wide and more narrow 700 or less bars).

Bar setups are a personal thing and placement of the switch is going to depend on your setup and preference. For some that run their shifter/brake hard up against the grip and more inboard setup makes sense, however those with room between grip and shifter often use this vacant space for placement.

After feedback late last year we increased the length of the cable to a point where it can be position just inboard of the grip (130mm grip) on a 780mm bar. I use 800mm bars on my AM bike and although I could place the switch beside the grip it's a wee bit of stretch, so mine sits hard up against the inboard side of my brake lever mount

We have also received some feedback asking why the cable could not be made and extra 5cm longer to cater for all bars and those with shorter bars can just wind the cable around the bar to suit. This is an option however then we are bound to get feedback saying the cable is too long etc etc.

So that brings me back to the design process and the fact we cannot make a solution that fits everyone perfectly (we do try!) - just most people. There will always be aspects of a product that someone does not like and these will differ from others' opinions.

As always we do consider all feedback and most changes we have implemented over the past 3 or so years have been as a direct result of your feedback.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

RojoRacing53 said:


> :madman: forgot the new pics
> The upper one is the new one, notice the raised uncut center part.
> View attachment 939729
> 
> ...


I'm loving the modifications you are doing here - it's quite coincidental, as Jim and I were discussing an option such as this during Interbike 2014.

We'd love to see how this works out - even the option of the wide angle lens in the centre with 2 spots would work well in my opinion.

Keep up the innovation!

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> I just wanted to jump in here and clarify the topic at hand regarding the cable length.
> 
> When the cables were initially designed the lengths were chosen to allow use on a 750mm bar (this was a good average between the super wide and more narrow 700 or less bars).
> 
> Bar setups are a personal thing and placement of the switch is going to depend on your setup and preference. For some that run their shifter/brake hard up against the grip and more inboard setup makes sense, however those with room between grip and shifter often use this vacant space for placement.


I think this describes my scenario exactly. I run about 750 bars on all my trail/xc/hardtails. I run the shifters/brake clamp in board from the grip about an inch or so. The "vacant" area you describe between shifters/brake and grip would be perfect for the switch as I wouldn't have to lift my hand from the bar to reach the switch. Yet, with the length on the X2 v3.1 cable, there is NO WAY it could reach that far. As it is, at the longest possible location it's still 3 inches or so from the edge of my grip.

Not complaining, I knew about the issue when I ordered the light, I just couldn't exercise any more patience and wanted to awesomeness of the X2 v3.1. I'd heard some talk about a possible retrofit, performed by Jim at Action? Or even available to the customer on a per-case basis. Is this a possibility? (I can live without it obviously, just checking since the subject came up)

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> I just wanted to jump in here and clarify the topic at hand regarding the cable length.
> 
> When the cables were initially designed the lengths were chosen to allow use on a 750mm bar (this was a good average between the super wide and more narrow 700 or less bars).
> 
> ...


I agree with where your coming from but at least with a cable that to long the complains would be about having to wrap a cable around a bar to take up the excess which is basically a aesthetics issue. Not everyone would be happy but at least everyone could get the final placement and functionality they need. With the cable on the shorter side if will work for some people but for the others they are SOL since there's no options to make a cable longer like there is to make one shorter. By the way my bars are only 720 so I find it hard to see how it was meant to work for 750s. I think the broken wire in my Y junction I was "B****ing" about in an earlier post is from me trying to get that button as close to the grip as possible and it couldn't take the constant strain when turning left.

I know I can come off as sounding "B****y" with only complains when your just reading my text responses but that not the case I assure you. I think for 90% of riders who by these products it's a new thing that they get into for a short while and doesn't become a very regular thing unless they are commuting in which case you kind off just set the level and forget about it. What I'm getting at is for most the night riding thing is full of compromises so you probably won't get everyone complaining about a few small issues when the whole experience is foreign anyways. Then you the 10% how live for the after hours and want their setup to be as personalized and functional as possible. I myself am I revival at weekly night rides as well as a accomplished 24hr soloist so if I see some potential in a products I want to drag it out even if it means I have to ruin a couple things along the way.

A couple ideas while I have your ear.

Two separate exit ports out of the light head, so one hole for each cable. This would eliminate the Y section which has always seemed like a liability for weakening wires.

Another would be a plug in port for the remote button like this Exposure Smart Port Remote Switch | Chain Reaction Cycles that way the remote could be replaced if damaged without needing to solder anything. You could even offer two different lengths but honestly I doubt any manufacture would bother with that and I couldn't blame them as long as they chose the longer of the two

I do enjoy your products and I'll continue to try and get my perfect setup and share my finding with everyone I can. I'm not at this to make a dollar and just want to improve my equipment and help others who share my passion. You guys are welcome to replicate any of these experiments of mine to add to your product, I don't mind in the least if it makes things better. And if you guys are ever looking for a product tester with a honest, maybe even harsh opinion just let me know :thumbsup:

The 24 hour wolds solo championship will be coming state side in 2015 and I can't wait to shred the night with these light.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's another idea I came up with nearly a year ago but always forget to post a pic of. Some of us were having a hard time finding the remote button quickly enough to switch the level in the middle of a bumpy descent. Then if you could find the button you needed to press it exactly in the middle and not one of the 4 corners to activate it. For me it was mostly because I was having to reach my thumb awkwardly far to reach the button but because I that I had a great idea.

Take some silicone and build up a little nipple on the center of the button. This way as long as to can find any part of the button chances are you'll still be pressing down the center portion when your panicking for light as your fast aproaching that surprise rock drop. I also did this to the X2 on my helmet that way I can practically palm the side of my helmet and get the button and quickly get my hand back to the bars.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

My bars are 700mm, grips are shortened to 100mm. According to the measurements remote switch should be OK placed close to the standard unshortened 130mm grips on 760mm bars. Normaly I mount it 200mm from the bar end like on the 2nd picture.
What makes me more angry, I found again hair crack on the remote switch! For the same reason I returned brand new X1 headlamp for replace when I bought it in April this year.
Note: The finger in the picture just hold the cable for taking the shot, it doesn't point to anything.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Its a cheap generic button you can get on ebay for like $4. Its one of the few way gloworm is keep the price of these lights from reaching into the $700 range. I'd be happy be happy with a $20 price increase if it got a button equal in quality to the rest of the light head. For now toss a dab of silicone on it like I pictures and dab a little on that crack and call it good. Not what you want to hear but it'll work and at night know one will see it anyways


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Also you can replace just the cover of the button without any re-wiring if you insist. I'm sure Jim could source you just the cover and save you the headache of sending back the whole unit.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Is it possible to get just cover from any distributor or Gloworm directly???


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

PeterG said:


> Is it possible to get just cover from any distributor or Gloworm directly???


PeterG,

Send me your address and I'll drop one in the mail to you.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Jim, PM sent.


----------



## gealachmor (Nov 18, 2014)

Hope not to be hijacking this thread, but I'm looking for a new light for using during the winter.
Currently using a Magicshine, which for the money is ok, I guess.

I've done lots of reading and looked at all the graphs and light outputs - and it seems people have their favourites, no matter what the numbers say. It would be easier if there was just an outright obvious "best".

Anyway, I've sort of drifted towards the Gloworm and had almost decided on the x2 v3.1 when I happened upon this XS thread.
Anyone care to help push my decision making process one way or the other?

As a caveat, I will be using it in extreme cold for extended periods. One of the issues we encounter is the cable from the battery packs to the headlamps getting cold and becoming brittle. 
It should also be said, it's not for biking, but for using running sled dogs. so I'm wanting a decent spread of light, but with a good reach. My lead dogs are around 70' ahead of me and I need to be able to see far enough ahead of them to give commands.
Lupines are very popular but pretty spendy by the time you buy an extra battery pack.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

70' out plus at least another 30-50' farther is a bit of a stretch for most lights in my opinion. I guess it would come down to how "much" you expect to reach out there and how much detail you'll be wanting to see. If your already using a magicshine then I'll these will only be better but based on you request I'd not sure if these lights are enough. I guess you do have the benefit of the snow reflecting the light to it would seem much brighter then in our dirt forests. 

I've owned a lupine light before and as far as quality goes they are a step above everyone. Only problem is your paying double what they're worth for that extra step in quality and performance. 

I guess if your just moving along at a jogging pace you'll have plenty of time to make out the trail as you go with these lights but because of Hollywood when I envision sled dogs up to 70' out front I'm think full on "Iron Will" race pace :lol


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

gealachmor said:


> Hope not to be hijacking this thread, but I'm looking for a new light for using during the winter.
> Currently using a Magicshine, which for the money is ok, I guess.
> 
> I've done lots of reading and looked at all the graphs and light outputs - and it seems people have their favourites, no matter what the numbers say. It would be easier if there was just an outright obvious "best".
> ...


 I've owned many different lights over the past six years, NiteFlux, MS, Gemini, Cygolite, NR (borrowed), Lupines. By far the lupines have been the best lights in quality, features and performance. They are IMO the stand above the rest light. They are also the only company that I have seen so far that uses special (soft) cables from their lamp heads to the battery's, and extension cables. I have read posts in the past from sled dog owners using Lupines and been completely happy with them in the extreme cold. As good as they are,,, you would need to take steps to protect the battery in some way from the wind and direct cold.

Yes, very expensive but a Wilma with two 17.5mAh will give you a ton of light, the most range in the business, and runtime. What ever you choose get the largest capacity battery you can get as the cold will reduce battery performance,, or possibly more smaller battery's so as to keep the spares on your person if possible to keep them warm.

Maybe another option is Scars hand built lights the (Amoeba's). If you speak to him he may be able custom build you a set up with large capacity battery's possibly with lots of extra insulation for less than the Lupine Wilma set up. Tell him exactly what you need for performance and he will be strait up with you on what he can, or cannot do. Mention your concern about cabling and see if he can find what you need.

Performance wise, the GloWorm products are one of the best for sure as there are just a ton of testimonials from happy customers and great reviews. That been said I do believe they are also using the generic cables most company's use which will be much stiffer than the Lupines. Good Luck what ever your choice.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

While the GW XS is my best light to date, the cable is stiff!! I just got the updated remote/ longer cable back from Jim great service by the way. It works much better now, my old remote was acting up in the cold now works great!!
The Serfas TSL-2500 would be a great light , my 1500 from Serfas is my most reliable light and best made light I have. The TSL-2500 is fairly large, but for the sled application will work great.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

gealachmor,

I assume you'll be using this as a head lamp. I've sold to several mushers that have been happy with the X1. It has a focused beam with the super spot optic that has good reach. Over snow the rarely use more that half power. The new cables are suppose to be better (softer) so cold weather shouldn't be an issue. However other mushers have the entire light under their parka. (battery on their belt, wire running up their back to the headlight that's peaking out from under their hood) I'm not to sure about the new QR mount in extreme cold but I could include the older metal bracket and headstrap with one.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

dgw7000 said:


> While the GW XS is my best light to date, the cable is stiff!! I just got the updated remote/ longer cable back from Jim great service by the way. It works much better now, my old remote was acting up in the cold now works great!!
> The Serfas TSL-2500 would be a great light , my 1500 from Serfas is my most reliable light and best made light I have. The TSL-2500 is fairly large, but for the sled application will work great.


Did you replace the cable yourself or did you send your light back to Jim and have him do the soldering?


----------



## gealachmor (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies/info.
RojoRacing - it's not exactly fast compared to the speeds you guys are hitting, for our distance team, we're happy with 9 mph for 40 or 50 mile legs. I have logged them at 21mph when they took off after a fox.



Action LED Lights said:


> gealachmor,
> 
> I assume you'll be using this as a head lamp. I've sold to several mushers that have been happy with the X1. It has a focused beam with the super spot optic that has good reach. Over snow the rarely use more that half power. The new cables are suppose to be better (softer) so cold weather shouldn't be an issue. However other mushers have the entire light under their parka. (battery on their belt, wire running up their back to the headlight that's peaking out from under their hood) I'm not to sure about the new QR mount in extreme cold but I could include the older metal bracket and headstrap with one.


Actually the plan with this new purchase is to use it attached to the handlebar of the sled, so it's always pointed straight ahead.
The battery would be in the sled bag, that way I can insulate it and maybe even have a couple of those chemical "hot hand" pads in beside it. 
Agreed, most of us wear our headlamps as you describe, with the battery pack somewhere inside our clothing.

I'll drop you an email with a couple further questions, if that's ok


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I sent it in to Jim, I did not know if it was the light or the remote causing the problem. Quick turn-o-round time few days, the length is perfect now also for my 740 mm bars. Having someone like Jim that stands behind what he sells is another reason I buy Gloworm.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

dgw7000 said:


> I sent it in to Jim, I did not know if it was the light or the remote causing the problem. Quick turn-o-round time few days, the length is perfect now also for my 740 mm bars. Having someone like Jim that stands behind what he sells is another reason I buy Gloworm.


Thanks for the reply. I'd assume if Jim is the soldering master then his skills far outweigh mine in that department. Maybe when I send him all these lenses to test he could find a moment to attach my new cable.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

The mass production has begun, I should get 21 lenses out of this one sheet.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I would love to have one!! Are you selling them?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Are you charging about $1/hr for your machine time. 
I'm working on Gloworm to get a better wide angle lens in production (with a mold)


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Not selling these as of now but I'll consider it once testing is done. I'm making 6 different models so we can find a most preferred lens that everyone wants. I figure we'll nail it down to 2 options. 

Option 1 lots of spread with decent throw

Option 2 a little extra spread while retaining as much throw as possible. 

Honestly in hoping Jim will relay the results to Gloworm and have them sell the lenses because they can can do it for pennies compared to me. I'm sure it'll take time so if anyone wants one sooner keep an eye on this thread for developments.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a question for you jim.

I recently bought a olympia lighthead and an xs complete pack and another 6800 gloworm battery to use with the gemini. And so far one battery pack seems to indicate the wrong amount of juice left in the pack, or maybe its a bad pack. 

what happens is this: on pack goes to red much faster than it should when using the lights. Today for example I was using the olympia and the xs both at 50% but the olympia pack indicated red and the xs was one step above it (green) even though it draws supposedly 50% more juice at that setting. But when i put the gloworm chargers in, the one that indicated red early on (even though it shouldn't have since the lighthead used less amps (gemini)) started indicating one green blob higher than the other one, so that seems about right.

Also the 2 battery packs seems to have different blinking patterns when fully charged. 

Should I be worried? is this common?

I'm gonna test these 2 packs for real runtime this weekend.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

RojoRacing53 said:


> The mass production has begun, I should get 21 lenses out of this one sheet.


I would feed about 10-20 times faster and put the rpm on max, or 10-20k or so if possible, full blast on the cooling/cutting fluid. And use a 2 bladed tool, as short as possible. When feeding slow with plastics they simply melt. Its very high speed high rpm material type imo.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

That's all fine but my machine only goes to 2k RPMs so I'm rather limited on what I can do. It my be a CNC machine but its a conversational programmer(not G code) so I had to do all the programming on the machine pad and calculations in my head. We're not in business for mass production so I just use these machines for projects when they are needed. All the money in our shop comes from the sheet metal parts we break and form on roll forming mills.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

RojoRacing53 said:


> That's all fine but my machine only goes to 2k RPMs so I'm rather limited on what I can do. It my be a CNC machine but its a conversational programmer(not G code) so I had to do all the programming on the machine pad and calculations in my head. We're not in business for mass production so I just use these machines for projects when they are needed. All the money in our shop comes from the sheet metal parts we break and form on roll forming mills.


You can still probably put it on 2k and then max feed, whatever it might be, and it will look just as good. use cooling.

I used to put 20 kilowatts of spindle power into good steel, and we could feed at least 5 times as fast as that at maximum cutting depth without anything (expensive that is) breaking.

I hate fanuc, iso, and g codes. The last machine was a heidenhein 6 axis (4 integrated) and we programmed everything in the machine, I love these programming systems. no need for computers anymore.

any way good work! i hope you can make a few good alternative front lenses for the xs. since the supplied flood ones kinda suck.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Because who doesn't like options right?


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok so after driving around for 20 mins I finally found a building with a dark enough wall to take some beam shots. I took shots of all 4 light level setting(10%, 20%, 60% & 100%) for each of the 6 lens options as well a the standard clear lens with triple spot optics for reference. I mounted the light to my truck so I could swap lenses without moving its angle. My camera was placed on top of my truck so it also never moved since I used an app on my phone to control it remotely.

Ok so I name the lenses so you guys can connect the pics to a lens.

From the top to bottom
Double Wide
Single Wide
Triple Center Wide
Double Center Wide
Between Wide
Edges Wide
Stock Spot(not pictured)








Spot 10%







Spot 20%







Spot 60%







Spot 100%








Double Wide 10%







Double Wide 20%







Double Wide 60%







Double Wide 100%








Single Wide 10%







Single Wide 20%







Single Wide 60%







Single Wide 100%








Triple Center Wide 10% 







Triple Center Wide 20%







Triple Center Wide 60%







Triple Center Wide 100%








Double Center Wide 10%







Double Center Wide 20%







Double Center Wide 60%







Double Center Wide 100%








Between Wide 10%







Between Wide 20%







Between Wide 60%







Between Wide 100%








Edges wide 10%







Edges wide 20%







Edges wide 60%







Edges wide 100%


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

My vote is going to the double wide and now I'm considering making a Full Triple Wide version. In these next two Photos I've outlined the left edge of the spot and the second ring(your useful flood area). The first photo is the stock lens and the second photo is the Double Wide lens. Notice the red line for the spot moves out a bit but you gain even more with the second ring area. You seem to lose just a hair on top but that doesn't really matter.















Here's a photo with me(5'10") with the Double Wide shot for size of spot reference.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Did you use the same camera settings for all shots? 

Would like to see some sphere results... but more importantly, that double, and maybe a triple wide lens are abviously going to get some of the light out of opposing traffic's eyes and place in an an area that is useful for road riding. I definately would like a double and/or triple wide like this that actually widens the beam to the point of being a benefit.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Flamingtaco said:


> Did you use the same camera settings for all shots?
> 
> Would like to see some sphere results... but more importantly, that double, and maybe a triple wide lens are abviously going to get some of the light out of opposing traffic's eyes and place in an an area that is useful for road riding. I definately would like a double and/or triple wide like this that actually widens the beam to the point of being a benefit.


Yes same camera settings for every shot. I'll see about cutting a triple today then retaking the spot, double and triple shots again.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

After detail comparison I think DoubleWide and TripleCenterWide are very close, maybe even TripleCenterWide beam is a hair better.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

PeterG said:


> After detail comparison I think DoubleWide and TripleCenterWide are very close, maybe even TripleCenterWide beam is a hair better.


I saw that this morning when I was glancing through the pics. I'll be curious to see how they rate on Jim's graph. It will be cool to see all 8 lenses color coded on the same graph.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@Rojo, I have to say being able to custom manufacture your own flood lenses is just the coolest thing. Not a person on the forum can say they are not a bit envious. I wish I could get something like these for the Chinese reflector lamps using multiple emitters ( with the SSX3 and XT40 in mind ). Two flood lenses on the XT40 ( out of four ) would make it a much more effective ( cheap ) bar lamp.

Maybe we'll get lucky and the Chinese will see your post and start selling something similar.

On a side note I think you got the series with the single wide's labeled wrong. I figure the 10% one is actually the 100% one ( and so forth ). Not hard to figure out.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Double post


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> @Rojo, I have to say being able to custom manufacture your own flood lenses is just the coolest thing. Not a person on the forum can say they are not a bit envious. I wish I could get something like these for the Chinese reflector lamps using multiple emitters ( with the SSX3 and XT40 in mind ). Two flood lenses on the XT40 ( out of four ) would make it a much more effective ( cheap ) bar lamp.
> 
> Maybe we'll get lucky and the Chinese will see your post and start selling something similar.
> 
> On a side note I think you got the series with the single wide's labeled wrong. I figure the 10% one is actually the 100% one ( and so forth ). Not hard to figure out.


Yeah if you click on the picture you can see the label in its file name so I'll go back and fix it later when I'm on the PC.

Your right about making my own mods to things I own. I have very sporadic moments of motivation and I just run with when I happen upon them, the rest of the time I'm just a procrastinating lazy bastard. Over the years I've made the entire Ninja 250 motorcycle forum envious with my constant mods to my streetbike. I'd say only about 10% of the things I make are made avalible to others when I'm done because its ether to big a PITA to repeat or simply cost so much they could never justify paying me. Make mod to use ZX-10 mirrors on the ninja 250 for example would cost in the neighborhood of $400 which is crazy when you consider the bike it only worth $3500.

If you have a simple lens you want made then give me some dimensions and I'll see what what I can do in my spare time. If its a simple circle then no problem but if its like the gloworm then that'll require some actual thinking and we'll have hope I'm in one of those motivational streaks. I'm not a machinist nor a qualified engineer, what I am is someone who payed way to many video games when he was a kid and is extreamly analytical. One day at work I was placed in front of a CNC mill and asked to figure it out so I did and in my spare time I've been making little nik nacks ever since.

The number of riders that ask me if I'd make them a bike rack is amazing.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Rojo...that is incredible, and thanks for sharing! The difference in the double wide is amazing. Your comparison where you show the stock lens and the double wide below it is unreal. I would feel MUCH better about riding anything after dark with that versus the small "tunnel" look of the stock lens. Unless it dramatically affects the throw, that's a homerun in terms of improvement. I would forego a lot of throw for that wide of an angle, simply because I won't be ripping it up too much after dark anyway. (Although I know guys who swear they don't slow down a single mph when they night ride). :eekster:


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> Rojo...that is incredible, and thanks for sharing! The difference in the double wide is amazing. Your comparison where you show the stock lens and the double wide below it is unreal. I would feel MUCH better about riding anything after dark with that versus the small "tunnel" look of the stock lens. Unless it dramatically affects the throw, that's a homerun in terms of improvement. I would forego a lot of throw for that wide of an angle, simply because I won't be ripping it up too much after dark anyway. (Although I know guys who swear they don't slow down a single mph when they night ride). :eekster:


:lol: I can't even begin to touch any of my night strava times when riding during the day unless the trail is very smooth. With I good wide and powerful handlebar light it throws so many shadows behind the rocks that the one and only smooth line you can't seem to locate during the day become like this bright yellow brick road at night. We do most of our local rides at night because it's the only safe time to poach since literally the rule states "any trail less then 8' wide is off limits to bicycles".


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

So, I did read that right? You go faster at night? That is amazing. I'm actually going on my first night ride tonight with a group of guys. I'm sure my cheapo that I got just to try it out will be laughed at, but I don't care. 

I will admit...after seeing that double wide lens on your Gloworm XS, it's going to make looking at other lights like a downgrade if/when I decide to get something better than my "toy light" from China. I hope they somehow end up being available for purchase...that difference is startling.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*More comments about the Rojo lens*

I'm glad you included the photo with you standing in the background because that helps give the scale of the photos ( which was missing when looking at the stock photos ) When put into proper perspective the stock beam pattern is actually quite wide once you consider the width of most single track. ( Not to mention being bright as all get-out  )

I agree that the double wide set-up looks very nice. The thing is; this is a wall shot. As such this isn't necessarily what you are going to see when on a trail. My gut feeling is that on a trail you are really going to notice ( and feel ) the loss of throw. Sure, nice to have more spread but when traveling at speed there are going to be moments when you will miss the throw. My bet is that once you start trail testing these that you will gravitate more toward the single flood. In the photos the extended spread of the single flood is about the same as the double only the double uses up a bit more of the center throw.

Once again if it were me I would lay my money down on the single flood but then again I don't own the XS and likely if I did I would be happy using one or two of the stock flood optics anyway.  :lol: I say that only because I'm already happy with the X2 ( one flood-one spot ) on the bars. Still I really do like the option to run a wider beam. The XS has the power to extend the beam pattern and ( as it has already been said ), "It is one bad-ass light". I hope it lives up to your ( and everyone else's ) expectations. :thumbsup:

Thanks again for providing those beam shots. The stock center area of the XS looks extremely bright using those stock spot optics. No doubt in my mind it could make an awesome helmet lamp.

It would be nice if the GW people could come up with something for extending the beam pattern. Maybe offer the users a choice of an optional drop-in elliptical optic. I've seen some of the DIY'ers use elliptical optics on some of their builds with interesting results. Regardless, the Rojo lens' Rock. :rockon:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I'm glad you included the photo with you standing in the background because that helps give the scale of the photos ( which was missing when looking at the stock photos ) When put into proper perspective the stock beam pattern is actually quite wide once you consider the width of most single track. ( Not to mention being bright as all get-out  )
> 
> I agree that the double wide set-up looks very nice. The thing is; this is a wall shot. As such this isn't necessarily what you are going to see when on a trail. My gut feeling is that on a trail you are really going to notice ( and feel ) the loss of throw. Sure, nice to have more spread but when traveling at speed there are going to be moments when you will miss the throw. My bet is that once you start trail testing these that you will gravitate more toward the single flood. In the photos the extended spread of the single flood is about the same as the double only the double uses up a bit more of the center throw.
> 
> ...


Hey Cat,
I wanted to add my voice to your request to "GW" for a drop in elliptical optic. Didn't they offer this option on the first version of X2? Does the flood optic actually widen the beam in your X2V3? I ask because the flood optic (shared with XS) in my X2V3.1 seems totally in-effective to me.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Hey Cat,
> I wanted to add my voice to your request to "GW" for a drop in elliptical optic. Didn't they offer this option on the first version of X2? Does the flood optic actually widen the beam in your X2V3? I ask because the flood optic (shared with XS) in my X2V3.1 seems totally in-effective to me.
> Mole


I think the current version of GW flood optic is only designed to create a minute amount of additional spill. Depending on your point of view this is either a good or a bad thing. I think a lot of people who want additional flood are looking for a more dramatic change in the beam pattern. There are optics that will do this but you have to remember that if you add light somewhere else that light has to be taken from another part of the beam pattern. With proper ( wider ) flood optics a large portion of the throw is going to be missing from the beam pattern which is going to be quite noticeable especially on the lower light levels. Once again this is either going to be acceptable or not acceptable depending on your POV.

Personally I'm satisfied with the beam pattern of the GW lamps using just the standard optics ( on the X2 ). The additional output of the XS has the potential to provide more of a flood pattern to those who might want that ( and still maintain decent useable throw ). Like I said before though, spread the beam out too much and you lose some of the useability of the lower mode levels. Finding the right mix is the nut that you need to crack.

Another factor to consider in deciding what bar beam pattern is wanted is , "What kind of beam pattern is your helmet lamp providing"? If you are using a helmet lamp with a wider beam pattern than the bar flood issue is ( or might not ) be as important.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> I'm glad you included the photo with you standing in the background because that helps give the scale of the photos ( which was missing when looking at the stock photos ) When put into proper perspective the stock beam pattern is actually quite wide once you consider the width of most single track. ( Not to mention being bright as all get-out  )
> 
> I agree that the double wide set-up looks very nice. The thing is; this is a wall shot. As such this isn't necessarily what you are going to see when on a trail. My gut feeling is that on a trail you are really going to notice ( and feel ) the loss of throw. Sure, nice to have more spread but when traveling at speed there are going to be moments when you will miss the throw. My bet is that once you start trail testing these that you will gravitate more toward the single flood. In the photos the extended spread of the single flood is about the same as the double only the double uses up a bit more of the center throw.
> 
> ...


I agree that the wall shots are useless to judge how much loss of throw there will be. I just wanted to get an idea of the overall beam shape change with each lens. I'm they ing to think of a trail I can get my truck close enough to to lug in a tripod to get some actual trail shots. Go figure now that its time to trail test these things we've gotten the most rain in like 2 years this week so all my trails are un-rideable(sticky clay).

Today I made the triple flood lenses so basically grooves all the way across. As soon as the trails dry up enough to ride I'll be giving several of these a run. I may send out the lenses to Jim for testing as soon as today.

As for the large size of the spot with just the stock lens. Yes its large and for a wide fire road its perfect. These wider lenses are meant to push the light through the corners more so we don't have to rely on the helmet light as much. A lot of the trails I find fun have enough rocks and roots through the corners that if I can get the bar light to through the corner another 3-4' then I can go faster because I have more time to pick a good line.

I really like my preferred setup would be an XS in the center then two more lights mounted so they shine a little up and to the left and up and to the right. That way when your cornering you'll have a light aimed through the corner and have all the shadows and depth perception you could want. I money wasn't an issue I'd have three Betty R's on my bars and I look like a Baja truck coming down the Mt. :lol:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I think the current version of GW flood optic is only designed to create a minute amount of additional spill. Depending on your point of view this is either a good or a bad thing. I think a lot of people who want additional flood are looking for a more dramatic change in the beam pattern. There are optics that will do this but you have to remember that if you add light somewhere else that light has to be taken from another part of the beam pattern. With proper ( wider ) flood optics a large portion of the throw is going to be missing from the beam pattern which is going to be quite noticeable especially on the lower light levels. Once again this is either going to be acceptable or not acceptable depending on your POV.
> 
> Personally I'm satisfied with the beam pattern of the GW lamps using just the standard optics ( on the X2 ). The additional output of the XS has the potential to provide more of a flood pattern to those who might want that ( and still maintain decent useable throw ). Like I said before though, spread the beam out too much and you lose some of the useability of the lower mode levels. Finding the right mix is the nut that you need to crack.
> 
> Another factor to consider in deciding what bar beam pattern is wanted is , "What kind of beam pattern is your helmet lamp providing"? If you are using a helmet lamp with a wider beam pattern than the bar flood issue is ( or might not ) be as important.


Hey Cat - Thanks for the response. I understand that you are happy with the stock s/f optic set-up on your V3 version light but was looking for a little more descriptive opinion of how well your flood optic worked. Slight/noticeable/large difference in beam width over the spot optic or even "I was satisfied with the stock set-up and haven't switched optics" was more what I was looking for. I also understand the connection between widening beam width and dimming light intensity which is why I'm critical of the XS style flood optics. With no detectable increase in flood (IMO) and a approx. 16% (single optic) drop in lux readings on my meter I don't understand how anybody can justify running the stock flood optic on the X2V3.1/XS lights.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Hey Cat - Thanks for the response. I understand that you are happy with the stock s/f optic set-up on your V3 version light but was looking for a little more descriptive opinion of how well your flood optic worked. Slight/noticeable/large difference in beam width over the spot optic or even "I was satisfied with the stock set-up and haven't switched optics" was more what I was looking for...


I could be more descriptive but to do that I'd have to be in the field taking notes. Being more general from just memory I would say that the spot/flood optic used by gloworm creates an almost ( how should I describe this ? ), "straight even pattern corridor of light" . When you view a Gloworm beam pattern a couple ft. from a wall you see almost what looks like a "square box of light with a bright center spot". If you view this on an open field it translates over to the corridor of light I mentioned before. I do get light very close to the bike. Just from memory I know that I have no problem seeing anything 15 ft ahead of me as the ( useable ) spread is ( at least ) about 15ft wide at that distance as well. Of course the beam pattern fans out a bit but as I recall there is a point where there is almost a complete cut-off (off to the sides ). Still there is a very nice wide area that is well illuminated and and as anyone who owns one knows, the beam pattern carries for quite a distance, even when on the lower levels. I figure that since the XS is brighter and using an additional emitter the beam pattern is likely offering the same beam pattern only wider and brighter.

Since I'm using a brighter helmet lamp now I could probably accept a little less throw off the bars without any problems. That is why I like the idea of having an option for more flood coming off the bars. I wish I had Rojo's skill and expertise in making DIY flood lenses so I could test out different degrees of flood.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

After driving all over the east Bay Area and visiting half a dozen stores I now have a method to polish the lens to nearly clear. After some time on YouTube I'm starting to think the extra hardness of acrylic vs lexan would make it easier to get the finish I want so I may give that a shot next time. Anyways here's what the new polishing method has produced.

POS site won't let me post the picture proper
https://i1157.photobucket.com/album...2-9D1F-462F-81FA-61AC845427BA_zpsepyvatqp.jpg


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's a quick Iphone video(forgive the quality) of the new triple wide lens vs the stock triple spot. You can see a substantial loss right in the center but the overall spread is amazing. I can think of a few very technical and twisty area of riding that don't have much high speed wide open stuff that this lens would be great for. At the same time there probably more riding area where the loss of throw would be felt. Like some stated earlier I think the single wide and triple center wide are going to be the do all lenses. I can't wait till my trail dry up to start giving these a honest test.


----------



## pta (Oct 22, 2013)

I noticed that Crgmoto has written in this thread. I have to try contacting them this way because email communication seems not working with them. I'm a paying customer and I'd like to have even some service for the 500€ I paid.

I ordered my Xs+x2 combo from Crgmoto 2nd of nov. Got the automatic reply that said they will handle the order asap. That's the service so far.

I have now sent 4 enquiries to Crgmoto. Only answer I got after third email: I already replied you. I'll get back to you tomorrow. I replied that could he send it again, I haven't received any emails from them. That was three days ago.

Total radio silence again. 

I have no clue has Crgmoto sent the package, is the company bankrupt or are they going to send the lamps in future.

This is the worst service I have ever gotten anywhere. If I could I would buy my Gloworm lamp somewhere else.

Normally I'm really patient fellow because I work in customer service business too. This pisses me off!!!!


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi pta

Very sorry for your issues. We are waiting on a supply of 2015 lights to arrive. You should have received an email apologising for the delay.

Personal message and I can deal with your enquiry.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Beacon blinking mode??

I did and its awesome for commuting! I ran the xs on beacon and the olympia on medium steady.

Cars crossing my path stop where I can easily pass them, as opposed to how they usually behave.
Cars coming towards me before tunnels only one car wide stops and lets me through first!
People walking in the street in packs coming towards me while looking at their phones just disperse long before I get there.
People walking away from me, walk to the side and give me room so I don't have to pass them on the grass/snow next to the lane.
Cars coming towards me on the road (while I'm in the bike path) drive suspiciously slow, I think they slow down because they first think its a speed camera soon to make them poorer, but when they have already slowed down and see thats its actually a bike I'm long gone. I make traffic safer for the cars!


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Started my Mtb ride at 4am this morning so it was the first time I've gotten a chance to use any of the new lenses. I chose the double wide today since I really think it's going to be the one I like the most. I didn't get much tight rocky single track in the first part of the ride for sunrise so I didn't get to see how well it worked through the corners. What I did get in the first part of my ride was a lot of fast fire road which was good because the loss of throw should be felt the most on these types of open roads. Well I didn't ever feel like I couldn't see far enough up the trail on med and high was still like always overkill so I think people will be pleased with this double wide lens. I still plan to give a few more promising lenses a go before settling on a favorite.

I mailed out all 7 variations to Jim @ Action Leds on monday via snail mail so he should have them mid next week hopefully. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and get out there and burn off some of that turkey and pie :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

car bone said:


> Has anyone tried the Beacon blinking mode??
> 
> I did and its awesome for commuting! I ran the xs on beacon and the olympia on medium steady.
> 
> ...


Don't have the XS but I use the beacon mode on the X2 for special Daytime use in situations where I want to make sure I'm seen. Other wise I don't think I would ever use it at night because it's way too freakingly bright! For night use I use just a typical 5-led mini usb front ( white ) blinkie ( 80 lumen ) mounted on my fork with the X2 on my bars. If I have a special situation at night where I might need more "Attention getting power", I'll switch the helmet torch I use onto flash mode.

On a side note I've noticed lately ( while driving and working at night ) that I see more people using dual lights ( bars/helmet ) and brighter lights at that. Not to mention better/brighter rear lights. Always makes me smile when I see a cyclist riding at night with a good light set-up. Just the other night I passed a girl riding at night while on the job. She had a very good 2-lamp set-up and good rear light. When I came up to a traffic light she came beside my car and waved to ask me something. Turned out just she just wanted directions to the nearest Metro station. I was going to tell her that she had a nice set of headlights but thought if I did that it might be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

pta said:


> I have now sent 4 enquiries to Crgmoto. Only answer I got after third email: I already replied you. I'll get back to you tomorrow. I replied that could he send it again, I haven't received any emails from them. That was three days ago.
> 
> Total radio silence again.
> 
> ...


I also getting the silence treatment, place an order in October for bar mount.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

pta said:


> I noticed that Crgmoto has written in this thread.
> This is the worst service I have ever gotten anywhere. If I could I would buy my Gloworm lamp somewhere else.


Sorry that i recommended you to buy GW despite of delivery problems that has been well known issue this season.
There is another dealer in Europe that carries GW lights,however i do not know if this is any better:Gloworm lights ? Fooh

GW Great product?Yes but i wont tell anymore to get one if they are not ready to wait from 1 month to up to whatever delivery date.
If anyone want their lights on short notice,i would go for Lupine.

BTW,Danny did send me my latest order using different courier so i got mine in 3 days after all hassles were sorted out.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dinotte Lighting are made in USA and very high quality and they ship to other Countries.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Get TrailLed XXX and be happy.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Same day shipping on all our GW orders worldwide.


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

My frist light got lost in post after sending email to CRGMoto did send another light out next day delivery.

Just to add X2 Gloworm a great light did take me a bit of time to work out settings. 

Different to printed manual.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> PeterG,
> 
> Send me your address and I'll drop one in the mail to you.


The stuff has arrived today, thanks Jim.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

No reason to go anywhere else. Action will take care of you!!!!


----------



## pta (Oct 22, 2013)

No problem Zeb😊 

A week ago I sent Crgmoto- Danny an email once again. Day later he responded that he will delivery my lamps tonight (Friday) and he will send me tracking code on Monday when he receives it from post office. I wasn't surprised that he didn't sent the tracking code he promised!!!
Maybe the delivery is on its way, maybe not. 

I have bought quite a few things in last ten years via internet. And everything has been fine since this. It has been 1 and half months from my order. I hope Danny has even used my 500euros for something useful.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I never purchased from Crgmoto but I sent them an email asking how soon they could ship if I ordered that day. I never got a response. 

I contacted Jim at Action and my lights were delivered 2 days later. 

Some decisions in life are hard. Where to purchase Gloworm products isn't one of them.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh and I didn't appreciate how small and light these things are into I saw them in person. Wow! Awesome.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

matto6 said:


> I never purchased from Crgmoto but I sent them an email asking how soon they could ship if I ordered that day. I never got a response.
> 
> I contacted Jim at Action and my lights were delivered 2 days later.
> 
> *Some decisions in life are hard. Where to purchase Gloworm products isn't one of them.*


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

zeb said:


> ...
> There is another dealer in Europe that carries GW lights,however i do not know if this is any better:Gloworm lights ? Fooh


Jaap at Fooh is OK, always replied to my mails quickly, I purchased my GWs there.



matto6 said:


> I never purchased from Crgmoto but I sent them an email asking how soon they could ship if I ordered that day. I never got a response.
> I contacted Jim at Action and my lights were delivered 2 days later.


Jim at Action takes super care about GW customers, although outside the US, but please note, that purchasing more expensive items (above 22 EUR or USD equivalent) from US to EU means 20% VAT over the top of the sum of item price + shipment, plus tax over total depending on the country of origin, so sometimes 30% more expensive in total.


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

matto6 said:


> I never purchased from Crgmoto but I sent them an email asking how soon they could ship if I ordered that day. I never got a response.
> 
> I contacted Jim at Action and my lights were delivered 2 days later.
> 
> Some decisions in life are hard. Where to purchase Gloworm products isn't one of them.


I second that. Jim got me everything I needed. Free shipping 2 days to my door, he even called me on a Sunday to answer my questions. Top notch as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

pta said:


> No problem Zeb?
> 
> A week ago I sent Crgmoto- Danny an email once again. Day later he responded that he will delivery my lamps tonight (Friday) and he will send me tracking code on Monday when he receives it from post office. I wasn't surprised that he didn't sent the tracking code he promised!!!
> Maybe the delivery is on its way, maybe not.
> ...


Hello pta,

I am very sorry for this experience. As far as I know Danny was out of stock. What we can confirm on manufacturing side is that a new batch has been dispatched to him last week and it has been received by Danny on Monday. Your lights should be on their way now. Please send me an e-mail at [email protected] in case you don't receive before the weekend and I will try to help.

Cheers,
Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## pta (Oct 22, 2013)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello pta,
> 
> I am very sorry for this experience. As far as I know Danny was out of stock. What we can confirm on manufacturing side is that a new batch has been dispatched to him last week and it has been received by Danny on Monday. Your lights should be on their way now. Please send me an e-mail at [email protected] in case you don't receive before the weekend and I will try to help.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
I would have been happy if I would get even some info of my order. At this point my hopes are not high. Other shops ask do you want your money back if there is delays on delivery. This guy doesn't even answer emails or doesn't keep his promises.

I'll contact you if the delivery doesn't come tomorrow.

pta


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> I just wanted to jump in here and clarify the topic at hand regarding the cable length.
> 
> When the cables were initially designed the lengths were chosen to allow use on a 750mm bar (this was a good average between the super wide and more narrow 700 or less bars).
> 
> ...


How long is the new cable vs the old?


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

New XS mounted underneath with Xeccon battery..Remote cable seems long enough on my bars.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

I picked up an XS and paired it up with an X1 on the helmet. Both acquired from ActionLED. From reading on other threads, I was afraid the X1 would be washed out by the XS. Nope, that wasn't the case. They paired up quite nicely. I also used safety glasses with yellow lenses. The combination of lights and yellow lenses was unreal!!

As far as the remote wire, I have the light mounted just like in eggdog's pic above. I have Deity Dirty Thirtys and the wire makes it to just inside the derailleur mount. I have more space outboard in between the brake mount and the grips which it will not make it to. Because of this I have to slide my thumb over a bit more, almost lifting my hand off the bar, to toggle the remote. This makes it awkward to hold the button down to get into the special mode. Other than that, I'm loving these lights.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I think both the x1 and xera will be useable in combo with pretty much everything else. Remember these are pretty much superspots so they have very high intensity and not very good spread.


----------



## pta (Oct 22, 2013)

I finally got my lamps. It took 51 days from order. 

XS and X2 were really high quality products and I was already forgiving the oooover long delivery time. Then I tested the lamps outside. I went for a walk with my dog and found a good dark place for testing. There were -5 degrees Celsius and I carried the lamps in my jacket pocket. I turned them on and X2 was working fine but XS won't do anything. I changed the batteries, nothing. I went back home and tested inside, working again. I tested it few times. When XS get cold (not switched on) it wont turn on. And when I bring it back to warm place it starts working again.

Really annoying! After really lousy service of Crgmoto I thought I don't have to do business with them ever again. No I have to handle warranty issue with them. 

Have anyone experienced subzero problems with Gloworm?


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Not yet, but surelly I will test the lights when it starts to freeze, now we have quite warm winter, more rain and no snow.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

pta said:


> I finally got my lamps. It took 51 days from order.
> 
> XS and X2 were really high quality products and I was already forgiving the oooover long delivery time. Then I tested the lamps outside. I went for a walk with my dog and found a good dark place for testing. There were -5 degrees Celsius and I carried the lamps in my jacket pocket. I turned them on and X2 was working fine but XS won't do anything. I changed the batteries, nothing. I went back home and tested inside, working again. I tested it few times. When XS get cold (not switched on) it wont turn on. And when I bring it back to warm place it starts working again.
> 
> ...


Did you charge your batteries before the test? They often arrive with little or no charge. If they were on the borderline being in the cold could drop the voltage below were the light would run.


----------



## pta (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes both batteries were fully charged. It must be the lamp head where the problem is.

I continued testing today and same results. X2 working fine and XS does not.
If I turn it on at warm garage and then go out it works. If I keep the lamp head outside for a 5 minutes (-5 Celsius) then attach the battery (kept in warm), it doesn't work. Then bring it back inside it starts working after few minutes.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Cold solder joint inside? Just thinking as electrical engineer...


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

pta said:


> I finally got my lamps. It took 51 days from order.
> 
> XS and X2 were really high quality products and I was already forgiving the oooover long delivery time. Then I tested the lamps outside. I went for a walk with my dog and found a good dark place for testing. There were -5 degrees Celsius and I carried the lamps in my jacket pocket. I turned them on and X2 was working fine but XS won't do anything. I changed the batteries, nothing. I went back home and tested inside, working again. I tested it few times. When XS get cold (not switched on) it wont turn on. And when I bring it back to warm place it starts working again.
> 
> ...


Mine works in -10C.

I think the problem is your on-off switch somehow. It seems to be the weakest point by far.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

Any updates on testing of Rojo's lenses by action LED? I would love to have one of the double wide lens setups. What awesome home innovation!


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

pta said:


> Really annoying! After really lousy service of Crgmoto I thought I don't have to do business with them ever again. No I have to handle warranty issue with them.


This is my main concern warranty.

I sent email on 10th Dec about mount got email back from Danny 10th Dec Should have mount in stock 12th Friday Dec.

I still don't have my mount Ordered 18th Oct :madman:
I don't like the rubber band mount as don't work with my shape of bars, Maybe I should have got new bars then buy the Gloworm QR mount.

Could ask for refund but how long wound that take!

Action Led Lights items are more expletive as of the exchange rate to UK.

Crgmoto seem to read this thread more then their emails, Would like update Please.


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

I've just place order with A.L.L 


> Thank you for shopping at Action-LED-Lights.


Now to get refund, Don't know why Crgmoto don't keep customs informed.


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Place order 5 Days ago with Action LED Lights and my items are here this morning all the way from US :thumbsup:


----------



## pta (Oct 22, 2013)

Gloworm XS won't switch on when temperature is under +6 Celsius. When warmed a bit then its ok. I tested it in fridge with warm battery.
I got the lamp 23rd december and contacted right away Crgmoto and manufacturer. Both answered that it must be battery. I sent a video that shows that the problem must be lamphead or switch.
Gloworm/Vaggelis sent email to me and Crgmoto and asked can Danny from Crgmoto replace the lamp. It was 2 weeks ago...
Still no answer from crgmoto. So the same old radio silence continues. Is there a consumer protection authority in Britain that I could contact? This guy should be in some blacklist of web shops.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I can't believe Gloworm hasn't dropped him yet.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I just did a 100 mile Mtb ride up and over and then back over a local mt over newyears. The ride started at 7pm and ended at 10am in temps ranging from 28F to 38F and winds were absolutly howling on the ridge lines. That's quite a bit colder then 6C and both my XS and X2 worked perfectly so at least you know they can. I was worried the cold would shorten my battery life but in the end after 12hrs of darkness I only used up 60% of my 13600mah pack in the XS and about the same on the 6800mah pack on the X2. 

Hope you get some help soon.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

pta, Gloworm just asked me to step in and help you. PM me with your address (and email) and we'll get things started.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

There was requests for on trail beam shots earlier in this thread but all I carry is a gopro so all you get are videos. The XS on the bars is running at 60% and the X2 on the helmet starts at 20% then part way you see me take my hand off the right bar and switch it to 60% as well. The XS is running my single wide lens and the X2 is original double spot, Gopro is a hero3 black. Sorry but the trail has a bunch of very steep rooty tech sections and random rock gardens and I'm on a hard tail so things tend to get rough real quick.





Coyote Trail - YouTube


----------



## pta (Oct 22, 2013)

pta said:


> Gloworm XS won't switch on when temperature is under +6 Celsius. When warmed a bit then its ok. I tested it in fridge with warm battery.
> I got the lamp 23rd december and contacted right away Crgmoto and manufacturer. Both answered that it must be battery. I sent a video that shows that the problem must be lamphead or switch.
> Gloworm/Vaggelis sent email to me and Crgmoto and asked can Danny from Crgmoto replace the lamp. It was 2 weeks ago...
> Still no answer from crgmoto. So the same old radio silence continues. Is there a consumer protection authority in Britain that I could contact? This guy should be in some blacklist of web shops.


Edit: Gloworm manufacturer just sent me an email that they will send a new XS lamphead and new gopro mount for X2. Many thanks!


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

I sent email to Bruce @ Gloworm that way I know I'll get a reply.
No refund as of yet.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

RojoRacing53 said:


> There was requests for on trail beam shots earlier in this thread but all I carry is a gopro so all you get are videos. The XS on the bars is running at 60% and the X2 on the helmet starts at 20% then part way you see me take my hand off the right bar and switch it to 60% as well. The XS is running my single wide lens and the X2 is original double spot, Gopro is a hero3 black. Sorry but the trail has a bunch of very steep rooty tech sections and random rock gardens and I'm on a hard tail so things tend to get rough real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just going to chime in here RojoRacing53,,, thanx for posting your video. I must say it reinforces the feedback X-2/XS owners have been talking about all year. THAT,,, was only 60%,,,Wow!! very nice set up and clearly lots of reserve power when needed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Smoke&Lasers;11689802 said:


> I sent email to Bruce @ Gloworm that way I know I'll get a reply.
> No refund as of yet.


Talking to myself


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Smoke&Lasers said:


> Talking to myself


I gotta say man, this thread and your ordeal has me far from convinced that Gloworm is the way to go. I had all but convinced myself that I was going to go ahead and upgrade to a "name brand" product, but after seeing this, I'm seriously questioning the need for anything more than a good "knockoff" with a solid lightweight battery powered LED flashlight as a back up should something go wrong.

Apparently, the customer service is about the same. I'd much rather spend $25 and have to junk a light, versus spending $225.00 with the same fate. :madmax:

I truly feel sorry for you man. I hope you get it resolved at some point. :madman:


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like your going to buy a knokoff in the first place!! Jim at ActionLed has always been great with any problems that come up with all the products he sells. Gloworm makes a great light.
Really no comparison between junk Chinese lights and Service from Jim and Gloworm!!


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

dgw7000 said:


> Sounds like your going to buy a knokoff in the first place!! Jim at ActionLed has always been great with any problems that come up with all the products he sells. Gloworm makes a great light.
> Really no comparison between junk Chinese lights and Service from Jim and Gloworm!!


I'm glad to hear that. Apparently, it matters where you buy it or who you buy it from. I know there will always be some bad experiences and there's usually two sides to the story. I'm open minded...and if I get more into night riding and longer rides, I definitely don't want to have failure trip me up. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*New UK Distributor*

Hi Everyone, we have been away on business in NZ and we have yet to get around to all the emails. However I will make sure they are all answered in the next 24hrs.

On another note, CRG Moto is no longer the authorised distributor of Gloworm Products in the UK. They do have some stock however they are now only an online retailer.

The new UK Distributor, ISON Distribution, is a large, well established company with the setup to provide very good support and after sales service. They are currently waiting on a shipment of lights and warranty spares.

Here is the press release 

ISON Website

ISON currently hold brands such as Banshee, ODI, Halo and much more and are committed to making Gloworm succeed in the UK.

If you have any issues with CRG please email ISON or Gloworm and we will endeavour to help you out!

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Good thanks for update.
what about warranty should my gloworm go wrong!

QR mount is cheaper buying from A.L.L in US then new company.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Simply buy from A.L.L., you have a choice now  ...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> I gotta say man, this thread and your ordeal has me far from convinced that Gloworm is the way to go. *I had all but convinced myself that I was going to go ahead and upgrade to a "name brand" product, but after seeing this, I'm seriously questioning the need for anything more than a good "knockoff" with a solid lightweight battery powered LED flashlight as a back up should something go wrong. *
> 
> Apparently, the customer service is about the same. I'd much rather spend $25 and have to junk a light, versus spending $225.00 with the same fate. :madmax:
> 
> I truly feel sorry for you man. I hope you get it resolved at some point. :madman:


Never assume that someone else's problem is going to be yours. This is not to say that GW never has ( or never had ) any failure problems. Just like any other manufacturer there are going to be failures that crop up with a bad lamp or bad battery somehow getting through the quality control process. Gloworm has always been a reliable manufacturer and most of the vendors associated with Gloworm are pretty quick to service the product. Sad that in this particular case the vendor didn't come through with the goods. Glad to see though that GW was quick to respond here on forum in an effort to make good on the product.

This particular thread was started over a year ago. It has over 35 thousand views and more than 370 replies. Some of the other GW threads are even older and if you read through all of those hundreds of posts you will find very few failures with the products being sold. Any one who had a failure ( and this includes me ) were quick to have the problem resolved by the excellent customer service.

If you want to roll the dice on a cheap Chinese lamp you won't hear me tell you not to do that. Matter of fact, your idea of buying a cheap lamp and running a torch as back-up is exactly what I do. On the other hand if you are planning on buying both a bar and helmet lamp I'll always be quick to recommend running at least one brand name lamp. I say that because while I like to fiddle around with the Chinese stuff I don't exactly trust them all the time. Given a good rain while on a ride, no telling what is going to happen to the clone lamps. The name brand stuff on the other hand is designed to better handle the elements.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> Never assume that someone else's problem is going to be yours. This is not to say that GW never has ( or never had ) any failure problems. Just like any other manufacturer there are going to be failures that crop up with a bad lamp or bad battery somehow getting through the quality control process. Gloworm has always been a reliable manufacturer and most of the vendors associated with Gloworm are pretty quick to service the product. Sad that in this particular case the vendor didn't come through with the goods. Glad to see though that GW was quick to respond here on forum in an effort to make good on the product.
> 
> This particular thread was started over a year ago. It has over 35 thousand views and more than 370 replies. Some of the other GW threads are even older and if you read through all of those hundreds of posts you will find very few failures with the products being sold. Any one who had a failure ( and this includes me ) were quick to have the problem resolved by the excellent customer service.
> 
> If you want to roll the dice on a cheap Chinese lamp you won't hear me tell you not to do that. Matter of fact, your idea of buying a cheap lamp and running a torch as back-up is exactly what I do. On the other hand if you are planning on buying both a bar and helmet lamp I'll always be quick to recommend running at least one brand name lamp. I say that because while I like to fiddle around with the Chinese stuff I don't exactly trust them all the time. Given a good rain while on a ride, no telling what is going to happen to the clone lamps. The name brand stuff on the other hand is designed to better handle the elements.


That's a very fair assessment, and pretty well echoed what I said. The unhappy people always tend to make the most noise, which is why reading reviews or message boards is sometimes helpful, and other times it can be very misleading.

A big part of it is who is selling the product, which it looks like has been addressed. I appreciate the response, and as spring nears and it's not so cold at night, I will likely night ride almost exclusively during the week. At that point, I'll definitely want a reliable light, and I don't trust the knock-off stuff as far as I can throw it.


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

I haven't knocked Gloworm or the X2 but there only SO many emails I can sent and get no reply! 

And as CRGMOTO was reply here on this thred more then their email I had not option. 

Chinese lights and nice and cheap but you will play russian roulette be in woods or on road no warning battery just die on you. 

I have had Chinese light and been happy till seen real xxx lumens.

That's why I saved took time, now I have peace of mind I have light in woods & all way home on eight miles road ride back.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I got my 2 lights form action led in 2 days and i'm in europe.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> It would be nice if the GW people could come up with something for extending the beam pattern. Maybe offer the users a choice of an optional drop-in elliptical optic. I've seen some of the DIY'ers use elliptical optics on some of their builds with interesting results. Regardless, the Rojo lens' Rock. :rockon:





MRMOLE said:


> Hey Cat,
> I wanted to add my voice to your request to "GW" for a drop in elliptical optic. Didn't they offer this option on the first version of X2? Does the flood optic actually widen the beam in your X2V3? I ask because the flood optic (shared with XS) in my X2V3.1 seems totally in-effective to me.
> Mole



View attachment 965887


You asked and Gloworm listened.
Just arrived, the new X2/XS wide angle optic.
Works for the X2 v3 and above and all XS. We will included one with all sets from today on and they will be available on the site by tomorrow.
I will try and get some beam shots and also run it through my beam test in the near future. I tossed 2 in an X2 and they seem to roughly double the beam width.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> View attachment 965887
> 
> 
> You asked and Gloworm listened.
> ...


 Thanks Jim/Gloworm! As soon as I see these available on your site I'll order them. Twice as wide sounds good to me. 
The dimpled flood optic for the Gemini Duo that you sell also works for the XS. I tried a couple of different combinations with this optic (FSF, SFS) but was never totally happy with the overall increased flood to decreased beam intensity results I got. I was far happier using the XS spot optic in my Gemini Duo (10%+ increase on my lux meter on a bounce test/better throw). Jim, you might want to run a beam test on this set-up since I know of no spot optic option for Duo users. Sorry, getting off track. Excited to try the "New" Gloworm XS flood optic.
Mole


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks Jim/Gloworm! As soon as I see these available on your site I'll order them. Twice as wide sounds good to me.
> The dimpled flood optic for the Gemini Duo that you sell also works for the XS. I tried a couple of different combinations with this optic (FSF, SFS) but was never totally happy with the overall increased flood to decreased beam intensity results I got. I was far happier using the XS spot optic in my Gemini Duo (10%+ increase on my lux meter on a bounce test/better throw). Jim, you might want to run a beam test on this set-up since I know of no spot optic option for Duo users. Sorry, getting off track. Excited to try the "New" Gloworm XS flood optic.
> Mole


Added - Gloworm X2 & XS Wide Angle Optic


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Will there be some graphs to compare it to the standard wide and standard spot lenses??


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

car bone said:


> Will there be some graphs to compare it to the standard wide and standard spot lenses??


I hope to get that done next week.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> I hope to get that done next week.


Does this diminish the distance of the beam, or does it just make it wider? I am curious what I might give up in terms of how far the beam shoots out in front.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

mazspeed said:


> Does this diminish the distance of the beam, or does it just make it wider? I am curious what I might give up in terms of how far the beam shoots out in front.


If you take a given amount of light and spread it over twice the area(width) the intensity will be half. If you change the beam from a 10˚ circle to a 20˚ circle you are lighting 4 times the area so the intensity will be 1/4th. Such is why you may only want to change one for the X2, or 1 or 2 for the XS depending on what suits your needs. If you have an X2 helmet light with the XS on the bar you probably want spot-spot up top and maybe W-S-W on the bar.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Optic options*








Disappointing results, I've done this (elliptical lens mounted in front of bezel over optic) with several other lights with good results but not with the XS.








This is a wide-angle lens that Action-Led-Lights sells for the Gemini Duo (optics interchange with XS/X2 V3.1). This worked OK in widening the beam but at a considerable cost in wasted light (top spill). I didn't consider it a worth while trade-off for the areas I ride in.








Gloworms "NEW" wide-angle/elliptical optic works great! In fact in this configuration it my be more flood than I need. Next time out I'm going to run it with a flood in the center only and take one of my Olympias and my Taz 1500 for comparison purposes.

THANKS Gloworm/Jim (Action-Led-Lights) for this upgrade, it adds a lot to the flexibility of these lights.

Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Great to hear you like the new optic.

We think its a great balance between elliptic and flood.



MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 967935
> 
> Disappointing results, I've done this (elliptical lens mounted in front of bezel over optic) with several other lights with good results but not with the XS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*Beam pattern with new wide angle optic*

I got the first of the beam pattern test done with the X2 and the new wide angle optics. Shown below is the X2 with 2 spot optics and 2 wide optics. 
(1 and 1 would be half way between) This is a horizontal slice through the middle of the beam. The spread is mainly along this horizontal axis.
Peak intensity drops from 1282 to 669 but at 15˚ it's up from 102 to 316 and at 20˚ from 37 to 170.
I hope to get the XS done tomorrow.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 967929
> 
> Gloworms "NEW" wide-angle/elliptical optic works great! In fact in this configuration it my be more flood than I need. Next time out I'm going to run it with a flood in the center only and take one of my Olympias and my Taz 1500 for comparison purposes.
> 
> ...


These new flood lenses look great! I didn't know Gloworm was offering these new lenses for up-grades. Personally I don't know if I'd need the extra flood but it's nice to know that they have them if needed. I'm happy with the standard ( flood/spot ) set-up. I don't own an XS though. If I did I'd probably use one of those flood lenses for the center only.

*@Jim from Action LED;* Jim, are there any plans from Gloworm to offer a "Neutral LED" version of any of the GW lamps? The only reason I ask is because there seems to be a real following for neutral LED's at the moment. My guess is that many of the current Gloworm owners ( like me ) would be interested enough to buy another GW lamp if a neutral version was offered.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> These new flood lenses look great! I didn't know Gloworm was offering these new lenses for up-grades. Personally I don't know if I'd need the extra flood but it's nice to know that they have them if needed. I'm happy with the standard ( flood/spot ) set-up. I don't own an XS though. If I did I'd probably use one of those flood lenses for the center only.
> 
> *@Jim from Action LED;* Jim, are there any plans from Gloworm to offer a "Neutral LED" version of any of the GW lamps? The only reason I ask is because there seems to be a real following for neutral LED's at the moment. My guess is that many of the current Gloworm owners ( like me ) would be interested enough to buy another GW lamp if a neutral version was offered.


Cat, These lenses just came out a week ago and we got the first shipment. We are including one with every set sold from here on and also have them offered as an upgrade for existing lights. According to our testing the previous "flood" was totally ineffective, only wasting part of the light. (see BEAM TEST) Your better off with 2 spots. The new flood is a great improvement.
No plans that I have heard of to offer a light with a lower color temperature. I wasn't aware of that much demand for it.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> No plans that I have heard of to offer a light with a lower color temperature. I wasn't aware of that much demand for it.


:eekster:

Jim, maybe you should start a poll.

Very few who have had the chance to compare Neutral White with Cool White Crees choose the latter.

At this point, I am so happy with all my NW XM-L2/XP-G2 light heads, you couldn't PAY me to go back to Cool Whites.

Agree, elliptical diffusing lenses rule! Well, at least for illuminating the foreground.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Neutral white LED's and Gloworm*



Action LED Lights said:


> ...No plans that I have heard of to offer a light with a lower color temperature. I wasn't aware of that much demand for it.


The demand was always there and there has been discussion on the subject for years. Problem was there weren't any bike lamp manufacturers until recently that even offered the choice.

My first experience with neutral LED's came with torch use. That was about two or three years ago. I was very impressed with how well the neutral LED's illuminated without the typical reflective (glare ) that so often accompanies the brighter bins. I'm of the opinion that the neutrals provide not only less glare but bring out the natural color of the terrain better vs. standard cool white LED's. The over-all effect is a more pleasant / eye friendly riding experience. It seems there are now a lot of people that are agreeing with me.

FWIW, there are now a handful of lamps ( mostly Chinese clones ) that are offering the option for Neutral white LED's. Personally I've been asked to review a lamp from the makers of Nitefighter that use NW LED's almost exclusively. I figure it's just a matter of time before the major brands begin to jump on the band wagon. Don't get me wrong, cool white LED's are still preferred by many but the NW's are gaining in popularity and the people looking to use them are wanting more options with NW emitters.

Personally I own two new Chinese NW lamps that I have yet to test ( due to the seasonal weather ). When the spring breaks, a lot of people are going to be talking about the NW lamps they bought during the winter and how well they are working. Now if Gloworm offered a NW _choice_ I'd probably be one of the first ones to buy one ( presuming of course that I like the NW's that I'll be testing in the spring ).

Likely the NW's will work best during the months when trails are dry and the trail side foliage is at it height. Cool white will likely work best on trails with less trail side foliage or in the winter when trails are more wet. This means that if someone rides year round they will likely decide to buy both types just to cover all the bases ( so to speak ). Anyway, that's my take on the subject ( but WTH do I know...:smilewinkgrin: )

By all means, do a poll. You might be surprised at the result.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

I replaced my cool white Zebralights by neutral white (headlamp and flashlamp) and love the feel of the light and colour details much more. I would never go back to cool white.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been talking over the neutral white idea with GW and it looks light I can get some led boards made up with neutral led's (5000K) and swap them out as an upgrade to new lights or your existing one. I'm waiting on a price but maybe somewhere in the ballpark of $25 (parts and labor). Is that something any of you would go for? If the demand is high enough I could order stock made up that way and there would be little or no extra charge.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I would like to try. Is it hard to swap them?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

car bone said:


> I would like to try. Is it hard to swap them?


We'll have to think about that. The price I was thinking would include us swapping the LED's. It's not to hard if you have a good quality soldering station. I wouldn't try it with a soldering gun. Doing it your self would void your warranty.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> We'll have to think about that. The price I was thinking would include us swapping the LED's. It's not to hard if you have a good quality soldering station. I wouldn't try it with a soldering gun. Doing it your self would void your warranty.


I have a high end weller with about 20 different tips.

How much would it cost to make complete drop in boards? I believe Lupine has something similar where you can get newer complete boards.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

car bone said:


> I have a high end weller with about 20 different tips.
> 
> How much would it cost to make complete drop in boards? I believe Lupine has something similar where you can get newer complete boards.


That should do. Your soldering to an aluminum core board so you need a lot of heat, i.e. large tip.
I'm talking a complete board with led's mounted. The task would involve unsoldering 2 wires, removing a couple of screws holding the board down, adding some thermal paste to the new board, screwing it back down and reattaching the wires.
Having a plugin board would make the task easy but add cost for everyone. Probably worth looking into.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> I've been talking over the neutral white idea with GW and it looks light I can get some led boards made up with neutral led's (5000K) and swap them out as an upgrade to new lights or your existing one. I'm waiting on a price but maybe somewhere in the ballpark of $25 (parts and labor). Is that something any of you would go for? If the demand is high enough I could order stock made up that way and there would be little or no extra charge.


Hi Jim,
Fantastic that you would do this! NW doesn't work for me, but if is did I'd be first in line to take you up on your offer. I'm sure you'll make the NW fans happy with this option.

I do have a question. Do you have the specs. on the XS elliptical flood optic. I didn't find it anywhere on Gloworms site or yours. Is it 10/30 like your MS style wide angle lens?
Mole


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Which leds would be the best ones in neutral white?? They have like 200000 different ones on cree's site.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Hi Jim,
> Fantastic that you would do this! NW doesn't work for me, but if is did I'd be first in line to take you up on your offer. I'm sure you'll make the NW fans happy with this option.
> 
> I do have a question. Do you have the specs. on the XS elliptical flood optic. I didn't find it anywhere on Gloworms site or yours. Is it 10/30 like your MS style wide angle lens?
> Mole


Mole, The beam pattern test results are above. It's more like 10˚to 20˚. It seems very efficient.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

car bone said:


> Which leds would be the best ones in neutral white?? They have like 200000 different ones on cree's site.


The ones we can easily get are in the 5000K range. That's at the high end of what they call neutral white. I would have to check but I assume the current ones are closer to 8000K. If you want to try and make sense out of it the binning sheet outlines performance.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Mole, The beam pattern test results are above. It's more like 10˚to 20˚. It seems very efficient.


Thanks!


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> The ones we can easily get are in the 5000K range. That's at the high end of what they call neutral white. ....


Zebralight use 4400K and I love it. I'm interesting in LED board only, not labour (professional soldering and desoldering Hakko equipment at work and Weller on hand at home too).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> I've been talking over the neutral white idea with GW and it looks light I can get some led boards made up with neutral led's (5000K) and swap them out as an upgrade to new lights or your existing one. I'm waiting on a price but maybe somewhere in the ballpark of $25 (parts and labor). Is that something any of you would go for? If the demand is high enough I could order stock made up that way and there would be little or no extra charge.


Yes, by all means! :thumbsup: This would be fantastic. Here's the issue though: I'd like to be able to up-grade one of my older X2 ( v2 )'s with an XM-L2 NW. The 5000K range would be fine for me but there are going to be people who want something a little warmer (4500K ). Would be nice if they could be accommodated as well. Most will want 5000K though, at least that's my opinion.

Anyway, I hope this all applies to whatever GW lamp you happen to own. I have no problem paying the shipping and/or labor fee to make the switch. If I get a NW gloworm lamp on the bars I'm back to using GW as my primary bar lamp. ...And , if I decide to switch back to Cool white I have my X2 (v3 ) waiting in the wings.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll shoot for group 3C which is 4750K - 5000K. 
Yes, if you have an older XM-L light you would get an upgrade in performance at the same time.
Swaps for the X2 and XS would be easy but the X1 has the led directly on the driver board. We'd have to swap the whole thing so it would at least be more expensive.
This whole endeavor has yet to be approved by Gloworm so updates to come.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> I'll shoot for group 3C which is 4750K - 5000K.
> Yes, if you have an older XM-L light you would get an upgrade in performance at the same time.
> Swaps for the X2 and XS would be easy but the X1 has the led directly on the driver board. We'd have to swap the whole thing so it would at least be more expensive.
> This whole endeavor has yet to be approved by Gloworm so updates to come.


If you get a "thumbs-up" for the NW then by all means be sure to start a new thread on it so we can get the word out to anyone who is interested.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok im pretty much decided on getting one of these to replace my olympia as a main bar light. Will they be coming in NW in the next week or two? Was going to order but not sure if I should hold out


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

manbeer said:


> Ok im pretty much decided on getting one of these to replace my olympia as a main bar light. Will they be coming in NW in the next week or two? Was going to order but not sure if I should hold out


It's been a good number of weeks since talk of a Gloworm with neutral LED's. Not sure if they intend to supply a neutral LED version(s).


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> It's been a good number of weeks since talk of a Gloworm with neutral LED's. Not sure if they intend to supply a neutral LED version(s).


Yeah, I suppose it is not the end of the world as I will need to send in my x2 for the swap if the parts become available anyway. I'm really looking forward to a pair of NW gloworms


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Fear not. Neutral LED's have just arrived. Just for the X2 and XS at this point. I will need $25 to change over a light be that a new one or used. I'll get an item on the website hopefully tonight but if your wanting to place an order now email me and we'll make it happen.
(They come from group 3C)


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok so I'm assuming that there will be an option to upgrade the xs when I go to order on the site? I will need to send in the x2 I have as well so I guess it would make sense to do the pair at once? Either way was wondering if we keep the old emitters or if they stay w you guys as part of the deal...if we can keep the old ones I may have a project for them. I am probably getting the XS as a gift so I I have to try to figure out how to integrate everything


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I tossed up a quick page for the upgrade. I'll add it to the individual light later but for now you can add this to your cart
Action-LED-Lights ? Change X2 or XS from Cool White to Neutral White LED's
If you send your older light in and wait to order your new light until I have it there will be no return shipping. For an older light I will return your used LED if you want but for new light upgrades the price assumes we keep the them.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> I tossed up a quick page for the upgrade. I'll add it to the individual light later but for now you can add this to your cart
> Action-LED-Lights ? Change X2 or XS from Cool White to Neutral White LED's
> If you send your older light in and wait to order your new light until I have it there will be no return shipping. For an older light I will return your used LED if you want but for new light upgrades the price assumes we keep the them.


Once again Jim you come through with the goods. We are not worthy. :cornut:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

I must say Jim has been great to work with regarding this initiative. Lets see what type of feedback we get from the NW versions....its going to be interesting.

Cheers for the ongoing support, Jim.



Cat-man-do said:


> Once again Jim you come through with the goods. We are not worthy. :cornut:
> 
> View attachment 979456


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Realized that the link wasn't working due to my phone pushing through to mobile site. All good now

Forwarding to the family as I guess this is my birthday present 

Thanks again


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I think she ordered xs in neutral for my bday, hopefully the order was placed properly. Very excited! Will be sending in my x2 some time next week

Am I going to be the first one with this setup?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

manbeer said:


> Well I think she ordered xs in neutral for my bday, hopefully the order was placed properly. Very excited! Will be sending in my x2 some time next week
> 
> Am I going to be the first one with this setup?


Likely but I won't be too far behind. I have to dig out my old X2(v2) and then pack it up for shipping.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

manbeer said:


> Well I think she ordered xs in neutral for my bday, hopefully the order was placed properly. Very excited! Will be sending in my x2 some time next week ... Am I going to be the first one with this setup?


And we can't wait for the report!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

My NW gloworm XS came today (actually yesterday) and I had just a few minutes to play around with it but wow. All I can say is that nobody will ever need more light than this can offer. If you do, your crazy. This thing floods, it throws, it does it all. It's just a ton of light. For background, i have many lights and my typical setup up until now was a Gemini Olympia and X2 on the helmet. NW tint is pleasing to the eyes. Depth perception is good. Everything seems more three dimensional.

I don't really see how it could get any better than this. The light isn't cheap but it's just perfect. Makes me not want to even bother messing with all my chinese clones

Also, Jim at Action LED is top notch. Shipping was so fast it was almost telepathic


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

manbeer said:


> My NW gloworm XS came today (actually yesterday) and I had just a few minutes to play around with it but wow. All I can say is that nobody will ever need more light than this can offer. If you do, your crazy. This thing floods, it throws, it does it all. It's just a ton of light. For background, i have many lights and my typical setup up until now was a Gemini Olympia and X2 on the helmet. NW tint is pleasing to the eyes. Depth perception is good. Everything seems more three dimensional.
> 
> I don't really see how it could get any better than this. *The light isn't cheap but it's just perfect. Makes me not want to even bother messing with all my chinese clones*
> 
> Also, Jim at Action LED is top notch. Shipping was so fast it was almost telepathic


:thumbsup: I look at it this way; the cheap Chinese clones are for having fun, basically a fun hobby. On the other hand if you want the best you are going to run at least one very good "Brand Name" lamp like the Gloworms. I can't wait to see what a neutral version Gloworm is going to look like. Damn, somewhere I misplaced my packing tape or I'd have mine in the mail by now.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I know, I really need to ship out my x2 for the retrofit. I currently have no NW helmet light to pair it with and think conflicting tints will be an annoyance. For the time being I may just throw my BT40S on the bars and slap the xs on the helmet. I've been working on my new store for months and finally am just about done. Building inspection is Wednesday and if we pass my first ride of the season will be my reward. I promised myself that until it was complete I wouldn't ride and it would give me the motivation to get things done!


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok so I blasted out for a quick night ride tonight. First of the season. Bike wasn't really set up and I realized I forgot my pump and was in an area with a lot of thorns so it was cut short. This light is phenomenal. It just has so much of everything. Flood, throw, you name it. The neutral white was nice, very easy on the eyes and not harsh. That being said it will take some getting used to since I am so used to cool white. This thing is really impressive no matter the tint though. Just so much light. The helmet mount still drives me bonkers I realized. On my x2 I had it hot glued on. This just won't find its way onto either helmet I have. I do love how low it sits but I spent an hour trying every arrangement of velcro, zip ties and duct tape to get it to stay still. All in all I can't imagine a better performing light though. It really exceeds my expectations. The difference between it and my olympia and X2 is HUGE! I can't imagine a better light for the money.


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

I did my first night ride of the season also, couldn't pass up the opportunity to go for a ride as it was 22c (71.6f) - which is unseasonably warm for the time of year here in New Zealand.

I came across a possum in the middle of the track, that was just standing up like a meerkat (steering at me for like a minute). I think my X2/XS combo had him thinking I was the sun or something and he didn't know what to do 








Note: Not actual possum (for illustrative purposes only).


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Just me or is anyone having problems with email to Gloworm?

Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:

#####@glowormlites.co.nz

The email address wasn't found at the destination domain. It might be misspelled or it might not exist any longer. Try retyping the address and resending the message.

Have just PM GW on here but incase don't see PM.

Thanks


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Smoke&Lasers said:


> Just me or is anyone having problems with email to Gloworm?
> 
> Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:
> 
> ...


Gloworm NZ had to change some of there email addresses since they were getting spammed to death. 
There should be a contact form showing up on that website soon. Anything I can help you with?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Gloworm NZ had to change some of there email addresses since they were getting spammed to death.
> There should be a contact form showing up on that website soon. Anything I can help you with?


Hey All - Jim is correct, we had to change up our emails due to a dodgy email host!

our new email address is [email protected]

Cheers!

Bruce and Vag


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

I resent email many thanks both.

Edit: Buy Gloworm outstanding support


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> I tossed up a quick page for the upgrade. I'll add it to the individual light later but for now you can add this to your cart
> Action-LED-Lights ? Change X2 or XS from Cool White to Neutral White LED's
> If you send your older light in and wait to order your new light until I have it there will be no return shipping. For an older light I will return your used LED if you want but for new light upgrades the price assumes we keep the them.


I'm down for an X1 conversion if you ever get that underway. Would be very sweet to upgrade my ver 1.

Others interested in this, please post here.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

For the X1 the led is on the driver board so we can't just swap out the led's. 
However I just bought a rework solder station that can solder/resolder surface mount components so maybe I'll experiment with some warranty lights and see if I can easily switch the led itself.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Jim, I just looked at the page you put up for switching LED's. Are the LED's being switched going to be XM-L2 T6 with "4C" tint?


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Cat, I'm pretty sure they are 3c from one of his previous comments but hopefully Jim will chime in


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, sorry for the delay. I was waiting for Monday morning at Gloworm Central. They are indeed 3C.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> Yes, sorry for the delay. I was waiting for Monday morning at Gloworm Central. They are indeed 3C.


Ahh shoot! I hate to ask this but is there a plan to offer the 4C tint ( XM-L2 ) at a later date? I know these are kind of hard to get right now, at least from some of the sources I've looked at. That might be due to the fact that many people are looking for the 4C tint right now.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I could ask for 4C with the next batch but it might be awhile. 4500K vs 5000K


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> I could ask for 4C with the next batch but it might be awhile. 4500K vs 5000K


If it takes some time that's okay. Just let us know when ( or if ) the 4C's become available. I think a lot of people will like the slightly warmer tint if they are planning to use for the bars.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

It might not take too long. Going through them fairly quickly. But the difference between the 3C and 4C would be hard to detect.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> For the X1 the led is on the driver board so we can't just swap out the led's.
> However I just bought a rework solder station that can solder/resolder surface mount components so maybe I'll experiment with some warranty lights and see if I can easily switch the led itself.


Thanks, I'll hang tight for now.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

*First neutral white X1 lamp?*



Action LED Lights said:


> For the X1 the led is on the driver board so we can't just swap out the led's.
> However I just bought a rework solder station that can solder/resolder surface mount components so maybe I'll experiment with some warranty lights and see if I can easily switch the led itself.


No continuation on that topic so far? So this is the most likely first X1 lamp with 3C neutral white LED . 
However I do not recommend to do it unless you are a skilled professional with a lot of experience in repairing of PCBs because there is a big risk to damage the board, so please do not ask me, how to do it, the professionals should know that .


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

So with these lights is the battery just a normal 2 pin, positive and negative?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

thx138 said:


> So with these lights is the battery just a normal 2 pin, positive and negative?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


The plug is a bipolar coaxial that is 2.1mm x 5.5mm, center pin positive. 8.4V Li-ion.
Hopefully that's the information you were looking for.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I've mastered this SM rework and can now offer the X1 conversion. Gloworm supplied me with a few spare X1 boards just in case but so far I'm batting 100.
I'll be getting some NW X1's from the factory soon.


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes it is. I wanted to be able to use battery packs I already own and not have to deal with "smart battery" issues like with my current light. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> I've mastered this SM rework and can now offer the X1 conversion...


:thumbsup:


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

First ride with an XS last night!

Thoughts from a first time owner:
* The warmer color light option is quite nice. I've never liked the blue/harsh color of most LEDs.
* 35mm bar clamp is excellent. Why don't other light manufacturers realize there are 35mm bars?
* It took me an hour to figure out how to work the light. And that's with two degrees in computer science and repeated re-reading of the instructions. I still haven't got the timing of a double click down.
* The included zip-ties broke when trying to secure the remote mount. Even before I tried to tighten them, the latch tab would snap off. A couple zip ties just broke in half. Yes, every single one of the zip ties broke. All of them! Everyone was standing around laughing in the parking lot as each one failed one after another.
* Zip ties from a friend's trunk were used to secure the remote mount. And yet it still didn't stay put and was largely unusable. I'll have to add double sided tape under the mount to prevent it from rotating.
* The remote cable is not long enough. I still have to take my hand off of the grip to push the button.
* The button click/press/hold/double-click interface is aggravatingly unreliable with gloves. Hopefully it is less of an issue when I have more experience in using the light.
* The gopro mount was problematic. Once inserted into gopro bracket on a smith optics helmet, it couldn't be slid out. It ripped the gopro bracket off of the helmet. I eventually pried it out with two flat screwdrivers and then fixed the helmet with a washer on the mounting bolt and new double sided tape. The glowworm gopro mount will be sanded down so that it can slide in and out of the brackets on my various helmets.


In summary, the remote button is what really defines the experience of using this light. I think some people will love it and some people will hate it. So far i'm leaning toward the hate it side. It's possible to build light controls that are intuitive for first time users, are reliable when used in a hurry or with gloves, and also provide sophisticated functionality.

This doesn't mean i hate the light as a whole, just that the single button on the end of a not quite long enough cable is not the best light control interface I've experienced. I'd prefer a second button for programming and switching between normal and commuting modes. That would make the primary button less error prone. Certainly that would make the light more expensive though. No way to please everyone. 

With that said, wow! The build quality is impeccable!


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

In real life (during rides) I've found double click to enter the programming mode as not a good idea. It has happened to me quite freqently to get into programming mode rather then switch the brightness level. As a former sw/fw programmer I would suggest to enable enter into the programming mode only immediately after battery is connecting (hold the button pressed while battery is connected), but not later, to prevent accidental access on double click (btw, before Gloworm released v2, I sent to Bruce some user interface thoughts/algorithm where access to the programming mode was suggested in this way). Otherwise very good light, especially in neutral white colour. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

dfiler said:


> First ride with an XS last night!
> Thoughts from a first time owner:
> !


My thoughts/experiences about the remote/UI pretty much match what PeterG said (so no need to express the same thing in different words).
More ride time definitely has help me with getting used to the button (I've found a tap on the button works better than a press). I did want to share my solution to mounting the remote. Easy mounting and a more solid mount for more reliable mode changes.









It's just a 808 style light-head mount. Action-LED-Lights used to modify the remote wires for additional length but I would just wait for the promised retrofitable wireless remote that should be available by the end of this coming summer. Enjoy your light!
Mole


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

That looks like a good solution! I have 4 bikes that I ride fairly frequently. An o-ring based mount like that could move between bikes easily. Also, it wouldn't require leaving extra stuff on the bars for daytime rides.

But wireless remote! Don't taunt me like that. Know any details?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Guys

Just woke up in NZ and saw this and thought 'Great Feedback'!

dfiler - thanks for the heads up on the cable ties and your experiences with the light. This stuff really helps us keep on top of our game. Regards the remote mount - there should have been a flat black rubber shim in your kit that is meant to be used under the plastic mount - see if you can find this and give it a go. In testing there was no sliding and if you don't have one, we'll send one out!

Also, can you please do us a favour and measure the length of your cable from housing to the end of the switch. Just for interests sake?

PeterG - if you could resend those suggestions for UI, it would be great. [email protected]

Cheers and keep up the commentary - its awesome!

B


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just woke up in NZ and saw this and thought 'Great Feedback'!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great products! I love seeing direct response from a manufacturer dealing with issues people are having. I very much appreciate the passion you have for the products you produce and your desire to continually make them better. dfiler had asked me about any information I had on the up coming wireless remote and I was wondering if you could give us an update rather than refer him back to old posts with outdated information.
Mole


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

dfiler said:


> First ride with an XS last night!
> 
> Thoughts from a first time owner:
> * The warmer color light option is quite nice. I've never liked the blue/harsh color of most LEDs.
> ...


 Itell u what. The remote switch sucks ass. they could just as well have put it (the switch) on the light imo.

also for zip ties there is only like one good brand. and its the non click click click sh1t tywrap. then its a metal thing on a continous surface. Its the best.

i would prefer programming the light by connectiing it to a computer by usb then you can adjust the levels and stages and all that ****. and lock it down. Then in use its only your 1, 2 or 3 chosen levels. ONLY! no matter if you double click its only these 3 and nothing else.

Lets be serious. You have an inteface thats so complicated half of the users dont know jack. then you can just as well make the only user interface through a computer. and then its all graphical for the senior citizens and all that sh1t. and maybe number for the rest of us.

But then after that "programing" its done. no reach to that menu after that in use.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

dfiler said:


> * The included zip-ties broke when trying to secure the remote mount. Even before I tried to tighten them, the latch tab would snap off. A couple zip ties just broke in half. Yes, every single one of the zip ties broke. All of them! Everyone was standing around laughing in the parking lot as each one failed one after another.
> * Zip ties from a friend's trunk were used to secure the remote mount. And yet it still didn't stay put and was largely unusable. I'll have to add double sided tape under the mount to prevent it from rotating...


It was already posted: my solution is similar like mrmole's one, made of ring bell base before gloworm started to supply remote control handlebar mount. Simple, easy to use and holds very well.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> ...
> PeterG - if you could resend those suggestions for UI, it would be great. [email protected] ...


I'll put some thoughts on e-mail in next days and send to Bruce.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

dfiler said:


> .....Why don't other light manufacturers realize there are 35mm bars?


Cause they want to leave a bit of business to me? I have mounting solutions for many lights on 22.2, 25.4, 31.8, and 35mm bars.



dfiler said:


> ......The gopro mount was problematic. Once inserted into gopro bracket on a smith optics helmet, it couldn't be slid out. It ripped the gopro bracket off of the helmet. I eventually pried it out with two flat screwdrivers and then fixed the helmet with a washer on the mounting bolt and new double sided tape. The glowworm gopro mount will be sanded down so that it can slide in and out of the brackets on my various helmets.


Before you sand the Gloworm mount, check how it fits on any your other GoPro mounts you have. Preferably genuine GoPro mounts. In the past 2.5 years of making GoPro adapters for bike lights, I've seen some really poorly manufactured or wildly out of tolerance 3rd party mounts. Have you mounted a GoPro camera on that same helmet with good result?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

You should also try spraying the parts with some silicone spray. I find that makes a lot of difference.

I agree that the programing could use some improvement. You'll find you need a 1 second pause between button pushes to avoid entering programing.
For my own use I have replaced the velcro with Scotch Fastener. It holds much better.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

car bone said:


> Itell u what. The remote switch sucks ass. they could just as well have put it (the switch) on the light imo.
> 
> also for zip ties there is only like one good brand. and its the non click click click sh1t tywrap. then its a metal thing on a continous surface. Its the best.
> 
> ...


While his post was not particularly respectfully worded, I actually agree with car bone.

I'd prefer the button be on the light itself. Having the extra cable and mount provides me no benefit but adds clutter and annoyance. I have to have a mount on all my bikes, it sometimes pops off when I'm riding and starts flapping around, etc.

But since the the switch is near my thumb I've been tempted to try to use it while riding, and on multiple occasions ended up with the light in programming mode and was like WTF. I use lights most in with winter, it's cold and I'm wearing gloves, make it foolproof to use.

Fantastic lights, but I wish there were a KISS version. (keep it simple stupid)


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I've been tempted to order the xs lighthead, after buying an x2 refurb. These are the reasons I'm looking at other lights. I really am impressed with the actual output of my x2, I just can't come to grips with certain operational aspects of the light. Programming, the remote, no actual switch on the lighthead itself. But damn good light beam and love the nw tint on my x2. Can't wait to play with optics, and learn how to stay out of the program mode!


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

matto6 said:


> ...
> I'd prefer the button be on the light itself. Having the extra cable and mount provides me no benefit but adds clutter and annoyance. I have to have a mount on all my bikes, it sometimes pops off when I'm riding and starts flapping around, etc. ...


I'm the opposite meaning, I think the remote control is great advantage over competitors and very handy. It's much easier to access remote button on the handlebars than button on the lighthead. I can't imagine to grope for the lighthead button if the light is on the helmet, I mount the remote button close to the edge of the shield, so it's easily accessible. If the remote button pops off, replace velcro with Scotch Dual-Lock like on my picture few posts above.

The light is almost perfect, I would like to see only the change in the access to programming mode and battery powered RF (Bluetooth?) remote button, which could control both helmet and handlebar lights simultaneously (or inependently with 2 buttons). Once the light has BT, PC programming would be possible too (hence easier) - killing two birds with one stone .


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

checking these out now


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

car bone said:


> Itell u what. The remote switch sucks ass. they could just as well have put it (the switch) on the light imo.


The remote switch is the best, it's my 2nd season(purchased Sept 2014) with an XS/X2 Combo and it would be *hard to live without the switch*. I used sticky backed velcro tape for the backing.

Love the NW tint, seems I'm riding one brightness level down with it. BTW, no one ever mentions the 36hr 200 lumen mode, great for trail side repairs.

Twice in the first 5 rides or so I got into programming mode, not once since then and my switch has taken a beating(see photo).


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Why are people switching brightness so much while riding? 

Of all the possible things I could be focusing my attention (and hands) on while riding, adjusting my light brightness has never been one of them.

What problem does this solve that I don't seem to have? (yet? Hahaha)


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

matto6 said:


> Why are people switching brightness so much while riding?


With the Gloworm combo you usually overpower the lights of the guy ahead of you, esp in tight twisty single track all they can see is their shadow so you need to tone it down. Then when turns downhill you crank it back up.

Many of our rides are 3-4 hours, all with lights on, so I try to nurse the battery in case of "issues" like the 7 mile ride/walk back to the trailhead with a broken CB.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

matto6 said:


> Why are people switching brightness so much while riding?
> 
> Of all the possible things I could be focusing my attention (and hands) on while riding, adjusting my light brightness has never been one of them.
> 
> What problem does this solve that I don't seem to have? (yet? Hahaha)


I don't switch lots and only have 2 levels set, but a remote that works well is great. Slow techy stuff or climbs you don't need the light blazing. Too much light close in just deteriorates your night vision. Get on a fast bit when you're going to be looking further out and then crank it up. Just like changing gears, using a remote takes no attention and no additional hand movement/placement. Just raise your thumb up a bit and push. My first LED light did not have a remote and it was OK but I far prefer my later lights with remotes


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

matto6 said:


> Why are people switching brightness so much while riding?
> Edit: Ooops, i see others already answered this question. Didn't mean to dog pile on.
> 
> Of all the possible things I could be focusing my attention (and hands) on while riding, adjusting my light brightness has never been one of them.
> ...


You must not be riding long enough to run out of battery. Many people I ride with will turn their lights down when climbing. That prolongs battery life. Otherwise the battery won't last the whole ride.

We only have a few hundred feet of elevation to work with and trails can climb for a few minutes then descend for a few minutes. When familiar with the trail it is easy to do fast descents at full power and climbs at minimal power.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

patski said:


> View attachment 1054565


Hmmm, your wire is long enough to actually put the remote next to the grip.

How wide are your bars? Either those are shorter than they look or my remote cord is shorter than yours. My bars are 760mm and the remote cable doesn't reach.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

These are 730mm, pretty sure my old bars were 760mm and the remote fit.

They def need to make the remote cable longer tho....



dfiler said:


> Hmmm, your wire is long enough to actually put the remote next to the grip. How wide are your bars? Either those are shorter than they look or my remote cord is shorter than yours. My bars are 760mm and the remote cable doesn't reach.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

For riding with thick winter gloves, if you have brake levers mounted right next to the grip, place the switch on the brake housing close to the lever pivot. Sliding your index finger inwards along the brake lever will locate the switch quickly, and you do not have to alter your grip on the bar to find or depress the switch.

I wear up to three glove layers, Don't have any issues changing output or modes, on or off trail, sitting or standing.

I like the separate switch even better for helmet use. It's mounted at the bottom of the helmet, just past and above my right eye. Easier to reach, no chance of changing the angle of the light, and I don't accidentally shift the helmet.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

these little remote buttons and gloves are why i use pogies. wear my fall gloves all winter, switch inside like everything else. Not always an option for some but I cant stand thick gloves.

I can agree the remote wires need to be a tad longer. My X2 I have to mount wiht wire coming out the left side so it will reach next to my grip (760mm bars) and not all bad since it barely reaches. Not alot of wire flopping around.

All this talk of using a computer to program etc I think the whole point of MTBing has been lost on those people. Its not meant to be reliant on electronics to do everything. And honestly for me, I have ot be seriously trying to enter programming mode but using double click while on isnt a perfect idea. Best idea for that function is have seen is turn on to the mode level you want to program, push and hold till light is off and continue to hold till light flashes. Set your mode level, press and hold back to off. Ya forgive my cheap chinese light reference but one light that is crap beyond the driver, shines for the best on board programming set up.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> ... Best idea for that function is have seen is turn on to the mode level you want to program, push and hold till light is off and continue to hold till light flashes. Set your mode level, press and hold back to off. Ya forgive my cheap chinese light reference but one light that is crap beyond the driver, shines for the best on board programming set up.


What about (just briefly): hold the button and connect the battery (to get into programming mode). Start Trail or Commuter program like actual UI. Select desired level by click, double click to programm it (like actual UI), select another level, etc. Turn the light off (= end of programming mode). Start the light as usually (= operational mode), double click will not work in this mode. What do you think?
That's my original idea, I haven't seen it anywhere .


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

tigris99 said:


> these little remote buttons and gloves are why i use pogies. wear my fall gloves all winter, switch inside like everything else. Not always an option for some but I cant stand thick gloves.
> 
> I can agree the remote wires need to be a tad longer. My X2 I have to mount wiht wire coming out the left side so it will reach next to my grip (760mm bars) and not all bad since it barely reaches. Not alot of wire flopping around.
> 
> All this talk of using a computer to program etc I think the whole point of MTBing has been lost on those people. Its not meant to be reliant on electronics to do everything. And honestly for me, I have ot be seriously trying to enter programming mode but using double click while on isnt a perfect idea. Best idea for that function is have seen is turn on to the mode level you want to program, push and hold till light is off and continue to hold till light flashes. Set your mode level, press and hold back to off. Ya forgive my cheap chinese light reference but one light that is crap beyond the driver, shines for the best on board programming set up.


 This UI you describe tigris99 sounds very similar to one of my favorite ones found in the Gemini products. Great UI IMO.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I would disagree that the cheap Chinese light "shines for the best on board programming setup". You like it, but that doesn't make it the best. I prefer Gloworm's setup because the time it takes to reprogram the unit is faster than the other lights I've used, and there are fewer steps, so I don't forget how. Again, not the best UI, because we all have our preferences.

Same deal with the wires. Some want them longer, but others don't want extra wire. Action-LED gives us the option of modifying the length of the button wire, so this isn't even an issue, yet complaints about wire length persist.

I wish my Gloworm lights came with glass instead of plastic lens covers. I'd be willing to pay more for the option. Most wouldn't, so I deal. Nit-picking every last detail on the forums is just a circle-jerk. Send the mfg an email. They received my email praising their UI last year, along with a request to improve their go-pro mount. They listen to their end users.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

@flamingtaco
Apparently you have NO understanding of the purpose of a forum.

"To discuss products, services, ideas, etc". 

So the only one in the circle jerk would be you. Especially when your one email had 0 effect, they watch these threads and base update decisions off that. It's call " market demand". If the majority would like a change, they can see the entire discussion to determine best course of action.

No disrespect man but your out of your element here. There's a reason manufactures send lights for reviews and everything else just to be posted here. To have knowledgeable people give their thoughts, others can give theirs. That's where the updates start from. Basically proving your entire last post incorrect.

Oh and I never said the Chinese light had the BEST UI. I said it has the "best I've seen for that function " referring to ACCESSING PROGRAMMING MODE. Nothing more. And this discussion caused me to mess with mine more. I see why there is MORE COMPLAINTS than PRAISES for how you access the programming. It's not a double click (2 rapid clicks like using a mouse), it's 2 very seperate clicks. So basically how I change modes in my 10 other lights (as well as major majority of other night time rider's) causes these to go into programming mode. 

Having it be 2 very close together, rapid clicks is so much better. The long press set up I personally like best as it keeps programming mode from being accidently accessed ever during riding. But rapid double click is good too. Not this 2 separate presses.

That said, with all the lights I have, if I had such a problem with gloworm, why in the he!! Would I pay hard earned money for lights that will sit on a stand most of their life. Cause they are still awesome lights. But the purpose of this thread is to "nit pick". It's the purpose of most threads on MTBR.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Flamingtaco said:


> .....I wish my Gloworm lights came with glass instead of plastic lens covers. I'd be willing to pay more for the option. Most wouldn't, so I deal.


You could probably find glass covers to suit the Gloworm here....

Esslinger Watch and Jewelry Supplies


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sadly the cover is a single AR coated piece of acrylic or lexan. I can see a plus side too it (scratches) but can understand why they don't as well (impact resistance and cost).

Reinforced AR coated glass cover would be sweet though.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Gloworm XS*

Nice, Jim at Action-LED-Lights saw my post with the beat up XS switch and sent me a new housing! Super fast shipping too.

He was even polite enough not to mention that I should "keep the rubber side down."


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

My switch is starting to fail!

Regarding the program mode. Just make it so you have to do 6 or 5 double clicks to enter it! 6 fast clicks and youre in. then you can double click as much as you want in regular use. Burt it needs to be more than just 2 fast clicks to enter program imo. Or better yet program it with a computer. or a phone or whatever stuff there is.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok bit the bullet. Like my x2 neutral a lot. It's the best one I got in my arsenal, which has some really good off brand lights. It's a matter of performance and the x2 is tops. So I ordered the xs refurb nw bar clamp beast from hell! I can't fathom spending more on lights but this is my last purchase! I swear to the bike gods, please?


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> @flamingtaco
> Apparently you have NO understanding of the purpose of a forum.
> 
> "To discuss products, services, ideas, etc".
> ...


I'm the one out of element, while you re-hash the same complaints that have been expressed for YEARS? Well, all I can say is, enjoy...


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Vancbiker said:


> You could probably find glass covers to suit the Gloworm here....
> 
> Esslinger Watch and Jewelry Supplies


Thanks, are those AR coated?

There's a scientific shop I've got a link for somewhere that I've ordered bezels for flashlights, that has high quality AR coatings, dichroic, color altering, frequency filtering, and whatnot. Haven't ordered because I need another project like I need a hole in my tire.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Went for a short ride with my xs/x2 refurb combo. All I can say is holy kaw! The ui wasn't really making sense, but a few rides later, it's quite good. The neutral tint is simply amazing. Another high powered light I returned to Amazon could Learn a few things about optics and beam tint from Gloworm. Having 3500+ lumens is kinda excessive for my type of riding but the xs/x2 makes most all of the light useable.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Flamingtaco said:


> I would disagree that the cheap Chinese light "shines for the best on board programming setup". You like it, but that doesn't make it the best. I prefer Gloworm's setup because the time it takes to reprogram the unit is faster than the other lights I've used, and there are fewer steps, so I don't forget how. Again, not the best UI, because we all have our preferences.
> 
> Same deal with the wires. Some want them longer, but others don't want extra wire. Action-LED gives us the option of modifying the length of the button wire, so this isn't even an issue, yet complaints about wire length persist.
> 
> I wish my Gloworm lights came with glass instead of plastic lens covers. I'd be willing to pay more for the option. Most wouldn't, so I deal. Nit-picking every last detail on the forums is just a circle-jerk. Send the mfg an email. They received my email praising their UI last year, along with a request to improve their go-pro mount. They listen to their end users.


Hey, it's okay to have a difference of opinion. Believe it not, it happens all the time.

Just to clarify some things: This is a Gloworm thread and it needs to be pointed out that not only does GW have an active dealer on the forum but the manufacturer does as well. The discussions and ideas that are talked about on the forum get regular feedback from the manufacturer and the dealer. For the manufacturer the forum is a great place to see what the end users want and if there are any common problems with the products.

I think I was one of the first ones to point out the ( too short ) remote wire problem. It took time and many on-line discussions from others before the manufacturer came to realize that it was more than just a few people who were having problems with the wire length.

I think I was actually also the first person to point out the problem with the new programmable UI. Don't get me wrong, I love the GW light systems but it was a bad idea to make the access function to the programming mode a "rapid double click". Here's why; When I purchased my first GW lamps, the original versions were not programmable. You could rapid click to your hearts content and never have a problem while changing modes. I used to rapid click all the time ( going from sub-low or low mode to high after reaching the crest of a hill and then preparing for the big down-hill ).

Now when I did this with the newer versions ( version 3? ) the quick double click would shoot me into programming mode....Not what I wanted to happen when I was about the start dodging ruts at high speed. FWIW, I too have a number of cheaper Chinese lamps that also have programmable mode user interface ( UI ). Those are very simple to program, have the same ten-step output choice as the GW's ( or other lamps ) but use a "press/hold function to activate/enter the programming mode of each mode.

Yes, Gemini lights uses "this same programming function" as the cheaper Chinese lamps and in all honesty, this is a better way to access the programming function....IMO. Not to mention the Gemini's are easier to turn off. Of course the GWorms have an additional "race menu" ( two modes only ) that the others don't offer so if you can remember to change modes a little slower it shouldn't be that much of a problem and in the end you get more features with the Gloworms.

Just now I tried my newest X2 with neutral LEDs and it too functions the same way; a rapid double click enters the program mode. Fortunately I don't rapid double Click all the time so I can live with it but I would LOVE to rapid double click like I did with the older Gloworm models.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Flamingtaco said:


> Thanks, are those AR coated?


The ones I bought for one of my DIY lights were not. I don't recall if they specifically mentioned AR coatings but I do recall they offered a couple different glass types.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Flamingtaco said:


> Thanks, are those AR coated?
> 
> There's a scientific shop I've got a link for somewhere that I've ordered bezels for flashlights, that has high quality AR coatings, dichroic, color altering, frequency filtering, and whatnot. Haven't ordered because I need another project like I need a hole in my tire.


The AR coated lens idea seems like a good one. Perhaps the manufacturer will read this and consider offering it as an "aftermarket option". Not that I need one for my bar mounted X2 but if I were to buy an XS and use it on the helmet it might help me squeeze out some more OTF lumens. As an after thought, it might also help give better color rendition when using the neutral emitters. ( * I have AR coated lenses on a couple torches I own and they do help create a cleaner beam pattern )


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Gloworm lights have AR coated poly-carbonate cover over the lens. Found that out on my x2. Wasn't expected till I opened mine to go dual spot. So nothing to gain there. Taco was looking for glass vs poly-carbonate due to scratch resistance I'm assuming.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Is anyone running the flood beam optional lenses on their Xs when using it as a bar light? Just wondering how big a difference there is and what your overall thoughts were


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's not a huge difference IMHO. It brightens up the spill a little but definitely not what I would consider "flood". I would be more inclined to go with the wide angle optics instead if your trying to spread the BEAM out for more coverage.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

TomFL said:


> Is anyone running the flood beam optional lenses on their Xs when using it as a bar light? Just wondering how big a difference there is and what your overall thoughts were


Don't waste your time with the flood optic as the spot has just as wide a beam and more throw (intensity). On the other hand the wide angle (fluted) optic widens the beam considerably at the expense of its throw ability of course. Having 3 changeable optics allows you to fine tune the XS beam pattern to your preference but even running 3 of the wide angle optics the light still has more than adequate throw IMO and is the way I usually configure mine for bar usage.
Mole


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> It's not a huge difference IMHO. It brightens up the spill a little but definitely not what I would consider "flood". I would be more inclined to go with the wide angle optics instead if your trying to spread the BEAM out for more coverage.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I misspoke. What I was looking for input on is actually what you're describing. The wide angle optic.

Gloworm X2/XS Wide Angle Optic ? Action-LED-Lights

Has anyone tried these, if so what are your thoughts?


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Don't waste your time with the flood optic as the spot has just as wide a beam and more throw (intensity). On the other hand the wide angle (fluted) optic widens the beam considerably at the expense of its throw ability of course. Having 3 changeable optics allows you to fine tune the XS beam pattern to your preference but even running 3 of the wide angle optics the light still has more than adequate throw IMO and is the way I usually configure mine for bar usage.
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1059630


Mole, thank you that's great info. Exactly what I was looking for. How difficult was it to change the optic?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

TomFL said:


> Mole, thank you that's great info. Exactly what I was looking for. How difficult was it to change the optic?


If you have the correct allen key you just remove the 4 screws holding the bezel (face plate) on, lift the plastic lens cover off (o-ring seal may come off with the cover) and replace the optics you want to change (fluting needs to be aligned vertically ***). Replace the parts in reverse order and your done.
Mole

*** (Sorry I didn't have a XS example picture)


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Excellent info. Going dual spot on my x2. Not that it's hurting on throw with stock setup!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> Taco was looking for glass vs poly-carbonate due to scratch resistance I'm assuming.


Yes.

Glass stays cleaner, is easier to clean, is harder to scratch, sheds rain better, and doesn't UV degrade like poly and acrylic.

And if the poly or acrylic isn't top line optical quality, optical glass will outperform it on light transmission.


----------



## Legendofzelda (Mar 28, 2016)

any beam shots of both lenses?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

What lenses are you referring to??

If your asking about the discussion of acrylic vs glass lens that covers the optics, a glass one doesn't exist. And would have 0 effect on beam pattern using either one. 

That was just a discussion of glass versus plastic for durability.

BTW Taco, being I have an x2 and XS now, I will do a lumen output check with and without the acrylic lens. Will tell us really fast if it's not optical quality but from visual check I see nothing that screams low grade acrylic (like you see at the hardware store)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Figured I'd move my "discussion" over here since we're on my new xs.

Here's how I intend to try it out as a helmet light (already has triple spot optics installed now). Made a custom 2 cell pack using 5200mah EVVA protected 26650 cells. Weighs 50g more than my 2 cell Fenix case with NCR18650GA 3500mah cells, and about 25g less than a 4 cell ncr18650b (same cells as would come new with an XS) without a pouch.

It's a bit heavy. Heaviest set up I've tried all on my helmet but it's WELL BALANCED.










Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got a chance to go out for a night ride since I got this. Didn't get pics as it was a group ride on trails ID never ridden at night, but my favorite during the day. Got video though that I'll get uploaded when I get a chance.

Had my xs on the helmet and wiz20 on the bars. Was A LOT of light when I put them both on high. Literally turned it to daylight in front of me (not this over exaggeration like most people). Was too much light most of the time, only on the 2 long and fast decents did I use one or both on high.

Down side is where it gets tight it would get hard to see if I glanced at a tree lol.

I'm liking the higher power light on the lid method, was much more evenly "appearing" light for my full line of site.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I changed the stock power settings to something I preferred (no idea, set by visual preference). With this or the stock power settings, it always works well with the helmet lamp one setting higher than the bar lamp... and it's the same with the X1 I picked up on sale recently. The X1 appears to have a smaller total area but same apparent brightness as the X2, and I must admit, I'm enjoying it more on the helmet than the X2. Something about a round area of light when looking outside the influence of the XS on the bar just feels good. I'm glad I picked it up. I can now lend my X2 to my boys to use as a primary light when we ride together. Happy times.

I don't get where you say your helmet feels balanced. The fenix case with 18650 batteries is a lot heavier than the X2. I had my X2 mounted lower than yours, on the very front of my helmet, and the fenix case on the top rear (Bell Sweep), and it definitely was weighted to the rear. Do you instead mean that it does not feel top heavy? Having no weight on the top is a lot more comfortable, the helmet doesn't shift around due to momentum, but it's still going to be considerably heavier in the rear.

I'd like to see single battery cases. I'd like to split the helmet in thirds between the lamp and two batteries. Can't lose the weight, but we could at least balance our helmets.

With all the holes helmets have now, having a location large enough to insert a battery case so it sits flush with the helmet would also rock. There's so much space between the outer skin of my helmet and my head at the 'swept' portion of my helmet, can't see it interfering with the material required for protection.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Taco,

You missed a key detail 

Not an X2 on my helmet, its my XS. 

Ive found I like more power on the lid than the bars. SO I tried this route and liking it so far. I spend so little time being able to look directly in front of me on my trails (not much for flat or straight terrain) that having more light off the bars was causing me no to stay looking around "where i want to be" vs where bike is currently pointing. part of that was tighter optics on the bars causing part of the issue.


----------



## derrick.murray (Apr 28, 2016)

Had my set 2 years
Absolutely love them, might get x1 for night running
Good to see a Kiwi company leading the way
DM


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Optic tune-up*











Since I started measuring output with a light meter I've noticed the lights optics loose efficiency/performance with time/use. I've had my XS over 2 yrs. now so I thought I'd put in a new set to give it kind of a tune-up. Here's the results I got.

lux measured @ 2 meters.................Bounce test......Center Beam

Pulled out of light box and 
hooked up to a charged battery:.............278.................9500

Cleaned optics and clear cover:..............289..................10200

New Optics:.........................................309..................12240

Nice increase!
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow, good increase on the optics change, MRMOLE.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> Nice increase!
> Mole


Nice Work!!

Tune-up time!

Length of Day: 12h 02m
Tomorrow will be *2m31s shorter*.


----------



## JIMSLICK (Nov 19, 2012)

So I have the x2 on my helmet and the xs on my bars. The customer service from action led is as good as I have ever encountered,fast response to email, fix any little problem within reason.great information on website,etc. etc. As far as the gloworm lights go the light and mounting are great but that switch setup is the worst, the biggest problem I have with it is how long you have to hold your finger on button to get it to go completely off.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

JIMSLICK said:


> So I have the x2 on my helmet and the xs on my bars. The customer service from action led is as good as I have ever encountered,fast response to email, fix any little problem within reason.great information on website,etc. etc. As far as the gloworm lights go the light and mounting are great but that switch setup is the worst, the biggest problem I have with it is how long you have to hold your finger on button to get it to go completely off.


How long do you have to hold it? 3 seconds? 5 seconds?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

BmoreKen said:


> How long do you have to hold it? 3 seconds? 5 seconds?


It's 2 seconds to enter "Special Mode" - (Dim, Pulse, or Beacon) and 3 seconds to turn it off. If that's the biggest problem I'd say their doing pretty well.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd say! And you normally just have to turn it off ONCE! At the end of the ride.

I have an XS on the helmet and considering getting an X2 for the helmet and putting the XS on the bars. That's a fantastic setup.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*1st night ride of the season*

Gloworm XS/X2 Combo


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*2nd night ride of the season*



patski said:


> Gloworm XS/X2 Combo


Never went higher than "2" last night and twice someone commented, "Sheesh that light is awesome!"

Lit the way on the fugly descent.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

blackbean said:


> I'd say! And you normally just have to turn it off ONCE! At the end of the ride.
> 
> I have an XS on the helmet and considering getting an X2 for the helmet and putting the XS on the bars. That's a fantastic setup.


An XS on the bars with EITHER an X1 or X2 on the helmet is a combo not to be skipped. You simply can't go wrong with their head units.

It takes all three of my units about 4 seconds to fully cycle off, two seconds to go into moonlight mode, two more to shut completely off. Can't say I can complain about that as I like to reduce light as I'm finishing a ride, but not shut off completely until I have vehicle or garage lights on. Otherwise, the light is overwhelming coming up on the car or garage door.

First world problems...


----------



## MooseTender (Aug 24, 2016)

Flamingtaco said:


> An XS on the bars with EITHER an X1 or X2 on the helmet is a combo not to be skipped. You simply can't go wrong with their head units.


This is what I am leaning towards, XS and X2. But...I am waiting it out to see their new wireless stuff. I emailed Gloworm and they replied:

"Thanks for your email. Yes that is correct. We are still working on the final design but hope to have it released by the end of the year along with the new wireless X2 and XS.

We are still further developing our existing range along with a new model so please keep an eye out on our Facebook for more updates!"

waiting


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Xs makes a good helmet light too. I prefer my brighter light on the lid. Can see things further up the trail far more clearly instead of being drowned out by a high powered bar light.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm another that run the XS on the helmet and had an X2 on the bar but have since upgraded to dual XS 

What i'm trying to figure out now is should I mess with swapping the optics out...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> NitroRC Ed said:
> 
> 
> > I'm another that run the XS on the helmet and had an X2 on the bar but have since upgraded to dual XS
> ...


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Wondering how the beam looks compared with the L&M Seca.

From the 2015 shootout

Gloworm XS (with stock optic, which I'm assuming is spot-spot-spot)
Gloworm XS - Mtbr.com

Light & Motion Seca
Light & Motion Seca 2000 Race - Mtbr.com

How close to the Seca pattern will running wide-spot-wide on the XS get me?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not going to be close to the Seca, 2 completely different light designs. 3 up high is spots with 3 down low as floods. The wide angle optics simply turn the round spot into an elliptical one.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

BmoreKen said:


> Wondering how the beam looks compared with the L&M Seca.
> 
> From the 2015 shootout
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't own a seca so this will be a do the best I can post. I do own a Taz1500 which is shown 2 scrolls to the right in your Seca 2000 link. Set up my XS as you described and just took both lights out to my front yard. XS has a much wider beam, was considerably brighter and tons more throw. Hope that helps.
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Gasp, my XS was caught in the daylight today!

Perfect trails after the Norcal rain.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Gloworm XS problems.... bought new at local shop last year. Worked a couple of times before the battery had issues. Sent to in for warranty work and it worked fine a couple more times after receiving back. Have used it twice this season with no issues.

Loaded the XS up to ride last night and dead in the water. Again. Thankfully my Niterider backup was ready to go.

I don't know if this is a switch issue, battery or otherwise. Any feedback is appreciated as it seems this $300 lite is nothing but a lemon. What is the warranty on these lights?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

mhopton said:


> Gloworm XS problems.... bought new at local shop last year. Worked a couple of times before the battery had issues. Sent to in for warranty work and it worked fine a couple more times after receiving back. Have used it twice this season with no issues.
> 
> Loaded the XS up to ride last night and dead in the water. Again. Thankfully my Niterider backup was ready to go.
> 
> ...


mhopton,

Your Gloworm light has a 2 year warranty. Send it in to me and I'll go through it and make sure everything is working correctly. There have been a few design improvements in the past couple of years and I can upgrade your light to include these if needed.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Jim, nice to speak with you. I'll get my light on the way to you today. Thks Mike 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakka (Jul 7, 2008)

Action LED Lights said:


> mhopton,
> 
> Your Gloworm light has a 2 year warranty. Send it in to me and I'll go through it and make sure everything is working correctly. There have been a few design improvements in the past couple of years and I can upgrade your light to include these if needed.


Is there an easy way to check for these upgrades? I have 2 xs lights (from local bike shop in australia) and both have had problems with broken solder joints in the switch.


----------

